# [SWSE] A New Fear (OOC)



## JediJake (Oct 26, 2009)

If I where to run a Star Wars game with maptools next Tuesday November the third starting at 6 central time would anyone care to play in it?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

JediJake said:


> If I where to run a Star Wars game with maptools next Tuesday November the third starting at 6 central time would anyone care to play in it?




You may want to post over in Gamers Seeking Gamers.

Usually the Talking the Talk forum here is all about play by post.


----------



## JediJake (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks, I'll do that. Please let me know if I should delete this one.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Thanks, I'll do that. Please let me know if I should delete this one.




No, you're fine to leave it, and someone might respond that they are interested. But most of the games like you are trying to put together are posted over there instead. 

Also, welcome to the boards!


----------



## JediJake (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks, Rhun! I really like it here. Best boards for P&P by far. Warms my heart to see such a large number of friendly, intelligent, and most importantly non edition hating group of people who love to game all in one place.


----------



## JediJake (Oct 27, 2009)

*Quick and Dirty CharGen*

It is pretty easy to make a character using the SWSE rule set, so I decided to complicate it up for anyone who plays my games. 

1st. Choose a race from this web page  Whoops! Browser Settings Incompatible or stat up your very own custom race if your feeling adventurous, using what Peteyrock and others have created as a guideline. (subject to my approval)

2nd. Put your stats where you want them. Everyone uses the same array 16,16,15,14,13,9.  

3rd. Pick a Class. You can choose from Noble, Scoundrel, or Soldier. 

Noble basics: HP=12+Whole Con Number, 6+int Trained Skills, Starting feats=Linguist{must qualify for}, Simple Weapons Pro, and Pistol Proficiency. Pick Two Talents and 2 feats that you qualify for. Your done!  

Scoundrel Basics: HP=16+Whole Con, 4+int Trained Skills, Starting feats, Light Armor, one of either Shake it Off or Point Blank Shot{Must Qualify}, Simple Weapons, Pistols Pro, Either Rifles or Advanced Melee Proficiency, 2 Talents, + 2 feats and viola!

Soldat Basics: HP=24+Con, 2+int Skills, Starting Feats; Light & Heavy Armor, Weapon Proficiencies{Simple, Pistols, Rifles, and either Heavy Weapons or Advanced Melee, Weapon Focus{Any proficient}, + any 2 feats you qualify for. 2 Talents and enjoy! 

What about scouts you say? I felt that it was just too good. Better at fighting and sneaking than a Scoundrel, almost as tough as a Soldier and thats before we even get to talents! You like those talents?! Fine be that way. The Noble has access to the fringer talent tree sans longstride. The Scoundrel gets Awareness and Camouflage. The Soldier gets the Survivor Talent tree with Longstride thrown in. Happy? If there are other talents in other books that come from the Scout class your free to use them.

But...but...I wanna play a JEDI! That is just fine. Wouldn't really be Star Wars without a few force slingers. But it takes a little extra hardship. Force users are very powerful cats in the 'verse. Able to heal and harm with a thought and a wave of the hand. To play one takes up a Talent for Force Sensitivity, a Trained Skill for UtF training, and a Feat for Force Training. You can swap out your best weapon proficiency for WP Lightsabers.

When you select Force Training you pick the number of powers as normal. You can use them in any order a # of times equal to your Cha Mod +1(min 1). For example say Sid Sith has a 16 Wis and a 14 Cha. Sid chooses four force powers, Surge, Lightning, Grip and Move Object. Sid gets into a fight with some Jedi Scum and fries two with lightning and surges away from the rest. He regrets not just throwing airspeeders at them but he just had to show them the POWER of the DARK SIDE!  

As for the Jedi Talents: Noble gets the Consular Tree, Soldiers get the Guardian Tree, and Scoundrels get the Sentinal Tree. Any class can select lightsaber talents, force talents, and force powers from any book as long as they meet the prerequisites.

Defense Bonuses: Every hero gets +3 to boost their defenses however they like. Want to be a tough guy? You can put all three in Fort Def. Balanced? +1 in all defenses. 2 in one and one in another. Whatever makes you happy.

Those are the quick and dirty basics on how I would like you to make your characters. I would also appreciate it if you made them available through The Tangled Web - Online Pen and Paper Roleplaying 's character profiler. I use it all the time. Very handy.

If you have any problems or questions, please ask!

Good Gaming, Jake


----------



## JediJake (Oct 28, 2009)

*Other quick notes.*

These rules might seem a little over powered at level one. In a normal game it would be. However this is not a normal game. A level one soldier isn't some scrub off the street with a blaster and an attitude. He's a big damn hero. A level 1 Soldier is a highly trained warrior who's battle hardened and ready for more. A lvl 1 Noble knows his way around the political circles and whose decisions reach across the planet. A level one Scoundrel could be a dangerous outlaw, a system's Robin Hood. Or the galaxy-weary detective out to catch him. 

Level ones are great. Obi Wan in episode 1, Luke and Leia in 4. They also have a lot of potential for growth. Vader in his prime would be a 6th level character. The Emperor, Masters Yoda, Windu, Katarn and the others? 6th level+.  Welcome to E6 SWSE. I hope you have a wild time!

Some other quick changes. Soldiers and Scoundrels get a full base attack bonus. Soldiers get a damage bonus equal to their level. Scoundrels get one equal to half their level, and nobles get to roll damage.

You can select feats as normal with the change that you halve the BAB Requirements rounded down. Dual Weapon Master III would have a BAB Req of 6, Whirlwind Attack of +2 and so on.

Ranged weapons have a threating area of ten feet. Only the suicidal charge people guns pointed at them. 

Ranged Weapons do normal damage plus Dex Mod for pistols and Dex and a half for rifles and pistols in two hands. One handed melee weapons do Str and a half damage in one hand and Double Strength in both hands. 

You can start taking Prestige Classes at level four as long as you meet the prereqs for the class (-BAB).

The lightsaber is a very versatile weapon. It has an extra square of reach and can be used in a grapple like a light weapon. 

Jump, climb, and swim are all one skill called athletics. I think thats about it. 

I think thats it. Might be wrong. Nothing else major comes to mind. Though it could be I've lost my mind. 

Good Gaming. Jake


----------



## JediJake (Oct 28, 2009)

*Opening Crawl*

Star Wars
Episode I

A New Fear

Peace! The Galactic Alliance is solidifying under the aid of Nova Corps. Droids aid in nearly every facet of everyday life from harvesting crops, to keeping the peace across the stars. Sanguine days are everywhere.

In a long awaited move, the benevolent Nova Corps scientists have created the very first self aware droid in the galaxy on Coruscant. Promising to usher in an unprecedented era of prosperity by unifying the galaxy and making communication and information instantly available anywhere in known space. 

However the Sector Rangers, a group of peacekeepers charged with protecting the innocent, still struggle to bring piracy, slavery, and other harmful and illegal trade to an end. A small band of Rangers attempts to thwart the vile Hutt gangster Draago's dastardly doings on the remote planet of Teranik...  
​


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Oct 28, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Some other quick changes. Soldiers and Scoundrels get a full base attack bonus. Soldiers get a damage bonus equal to their level. Scoundrels get one equal to half their level, and nobles get to roll damage.
> 
> You can select feats as normal with the change that you halve the BAB Requirements rounded down. Dual Weapon Master III would have a BAB Req of 6, Whirlwind Attack of +2 and so on.



A few quick questions:
1)What level are we starting at, are we at level one?
2)Force Sensitivity and Force Training are both feats in the Core Rulebook; are you house ruling that Force Sensitivty is a talent instead?
3)Do Nobles still have the 3/4 BAB Progression?
and
4)Are BAB feat requirements cut in half rounded down or up?  I ask because Dual Weapon Master III has a BAB (normally) requirement of +11, so half rounded down would be +5 requirement, not a +6 like you said in your example

That's all, I'm looking forward to next Tuesday


----------



## JediJake (Oct 28, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Three quick questions:
> 1)What level are we starting at, are we at level one?
> 2)Do Nobles still have the 3/4 BAB Progression?
> and
> ...




1. Level one. The first episode should get you to level two maaaybe three, if you survive...
2.Nobles get full BAB, Leia and Padme where both pretty on target. 
3.In half, round down. My math is usually pretty fuzzy. Juyo and the like would be available at level six, MA III at 5, and whirlwind attack at 2.

Good to hear! The more I think about it the more I'm looking forward myself.

I'm interested in what kind of character you where thinking on making.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Oct 28, 2009)

What about Force Senstivity?
Still a feat, or a ruled as a Talent?

And I'm probably going to play as a Soldier/Jedi or a Scoundrel/Jedi
Almost definitely playing with the force though


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry, but I have three more questions:
What are we doing for what equipment we start with?
If we go the Jedi route, taking the Talent, Feat, and Skill, do we still have access to the Talents of the original class (noble/scoundrel/soldier)?  And do we have access to the Jedi Class Skills?

And I am definitely making some sort of melee focused Jedi, either a Human or a Kel Dor, probably based out of the Soldier class.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Oct 29, 2009)

i was also planning on playing a jedi character,  im still new to the game and was confused on  your house rules for the jedi? that or im having a serious brain fart.. 
 i was going to choosehttp://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Miraluka Miraluka for my race, and jedi for my class. and beyond that im not sure.. i would like to focus on mobility, and telekinesis type powers.  but im still reading threw the books to try and figure out how to achieve that kind of character, any help would be greatly appreciated!! 
 im also wondering about  the racial force sensitive bonus feat, and same feat i gain from the class, do they stack in some way or can i substitute one for another feat? 
 and where do i find the force perception talent.  skimmed threw the main book and dint see it? thxs in advance for any help


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Oct 29, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> i was also planning on playing a jedi character, im still new to the game and was confused on your house rules for the jedi? that or im having a serious brain fart..
> i was going to choose Miraluka for my race, and jedi for my class. and beyond that im not sure.. i would like to focus on mobility, and telekinesis type powers. but im still reading threw the books to try and figure out how to achieve that kind of character, any help would be greatly appreciated!!
> im also wondering about the racial force sensitive bonus feat, and same feat i gain from the class, do they stack in some way or can i substitute one for another feat?
> and where do i find the force perception talent. skimmed threw the main book and dint see it? thxs in advance for any help




Right, I may not be JediJake, and I have my own questions, but at least I seem to have the basics worked out, so let's see if I can't help you out

Starting with the class issue, the way that he seems to be doing it is cutting the Scout and the Jedi class, and heavily modifying the remaining three classes.   You can still be a Jedi though, because he is giving you 2 feats and 2 talents at level 1 (Normally, you only get 1 feat and no talents at level 1).  So one of your feats MUST be Force Training (you need this to get Force Powers), and one of your talents MUST be Force Sensitivity, which considering is not in the books and the similarity of the name, is probably just the Force Sensitive feat house-ruled into a talent.   (Also, one of your trained skills MUST be Use the force, but don't worry about that right now)  So you have to choose one of the modified three classes remaining, for mobility I would choose Noble or Scoundrel depending on your personal preference, you can look at the talents and starting feats and decide (Scoundrels can be trained in Acrobatics though, and Nobles can't).   Also, if you want to use a Lightsaber, you'll need to swap a weapon proficiency feat for weapon proficiency(lightsabers).
Regarding the fact that Miraluka get the Force Sensitive feat as a racial feat, and JediJake has made it into a talent, I don't know how he will rule that, but for know I'd imagine you would simply get an extra talent since you have it already

If you want to focus on mobility and telekinesis powers, you will need a high DEX (for the mobility, it will help with your reflex and your acrobatics skill) as well as a high CHA for better Use the Force checks and more uses of Force powers (another house rule seems to be that you can use any combination of your force powers CHA mod +1 times per (I hope) encounter, sorta like how spontaneous casters work in D&D) and a decent WIS for more power choices (you do get a bonus in WIS from being a Miraluka, so don't worry too much about this stat)
The Force Perception talent is on pg 101 of the Core Rulebook, under the Sense Talent Tree

Since you aren't going to be weapon-focused, a lot of feats aren't going to be too useful, so I would focus on ones that either deal with the Force (Force Boon and Force Training are two big ones) and more defensively oriented feats, like Improved Defenses or Dodge.

For your remaining talent(s) I would focus on the Force talents, mainly those in the Alter Talent Tree (all about Telekinesis) and as a secondary focus, those in the Control Talent Tree (which focus on more "caster" types of Jedi)

As for what Powers, I'm sure you can make up your mind on those, and for skills, I'd imagine you can choose (Don't forget to train in Use the Force, espiecally since you ought to be able to get the skill focus feat for it for free as well)

Another thing (other than how to rule the racial conditional bonus feat of Skill Focus(Use the Force) and whether or not you get Force Sensitive for free) that JediJake needs to respond about is how additional (more than 1) Force Training feats work.   This is because normally you choose what force powers you have and how many times you have them when you take the feat; take the feat a second time and you get more powers to use, or more uses of the powers you already have.   With the house-ruled Force power system (Force Training only dictates what powers you have to choose from, and you can use them CHA +1 times per (hopefully) encounter) I don't know if additional Force Training feats will simply give more choices, but no additional usages, if it will give both choices and usages, or if it will give additional usages, or if JediJake will simply add in a new feat for additional usages of force powers.

Hope this all helps some (but JediJake does need to answer a few questions)


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Oct 29, 2009)

I seem to enjoy double posting today, but a very quick comment/question for JediJake:

It appears that Tangled Webs' Character Sheet for Star Wars is for the old d20 system, not Saga Edition

Do you have any other idea for character sheets for us to use?

I found a nice simple excel-based Character Sheet that has taken a bit of a minimalist approach that is very useful when running with a lot of house rules.
If you PM me your e-mail address I can send a blank copy of it to you


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Oct 29, 2009)

thxs for the help ffanxii4ever,  i think i'll probably go with the scoundrel class, i still need to do some more reading to figure it out..  thanks again for the help.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Oct 29, 2009)

ok i think i have this figured out, but i have run into a snag. Im doing the Force Scoundrel  class and where you say choose point blank shot, or shake it off ( must qualify)  i dont really qualify for eather. im not trained in endurance so i cant take shake off, and im blind and dont use pistols so i really cant use point blank.. can i please take weapon finesse insteed? or quick draw?


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Oct 30, 2009)

so as far as starting money and equipment? if we are taking the force option do we get a lightsaber? have we figured out what where using for character sheets?  thx


----------



## JediJake (Oct 30, 2009)

Seems I have some splainin to do. Sorry I didn't respond sooner, partying for two days straight really eats up your time. I just got home so I'll see if I can't answer yalls questions.



ffanxii4ever said:


> What about Force Senstivity?
> Still a feat, or a ruled as a Talent?
> 
> And I'm probably going to play as a Soldier/Jedi or a Scoundrel/Jedi
> Almost definitely playing with the force though




Force Sensitivity is a talent, mainly so you don't use up all your feats on using the force.



ffanxii4ever said:


> Sorry, but I have three more questions:
> What are we doing for what equipment we start with?
> If we go the Jedi route, taking the Talent, Feat, and Skill, do we still have access to the Talents of the original class (noble/scoundrel/soldier)?  And do we have access to the Jedi Class Skills?
> 
> And I am definitely making some sort of melee focused Jedi, either a Human or a Kel Dor, probably based out of the Soldier class.



Yes and yes. As long as you have a justification for why your character would have a particular skill, all skills are class skills.



ffanxii4ever said:


> Right, I may not be JediJake,...snip awesome answers



Good advice! If you pick a race that has force sensitivity you can choose another force talent. Thataway not every Miriluka and Felucian all have the same powers.



ffanxii4ever said:


> Do you have any other idea for character sheets for us to use?



No. I'm open to suggestions though.



Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> im blind and dont use pistols so i really cant use point blank..(HA! ed note) can i please take weapon finesse insteed? or quick draw?



I don't have a problem with that at all. In fact. In the effort of variety, if any of you don't really care for one of your starting feats. You can swap one out.


Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> so as far as starting money and equipment? if we are taking the force option do we get a lightsaber?



Good questions. You guys are all most likely Sector Rangers and come outfitted with some of the best gear in the Galaxy. Everyone starts with 4,800 credits, a lightsaber if your proficient with one, and a special item. Your special item can be anything you can think of. a Weapon would give you +1 to attack, a masterwork medkit that gives you a +2 to heal checks, whatever you can think of, just run it by me first please.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Oct 30, 2009)

Here is a nice, plain excel-based Character Sheet:
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Character Sheet - Blank.xls



JediJake said:


> Genetic-Jackhammer said:
> 
> 
> > ok i think i have this figured out, but i have run into a snag. Im doing the Force Scoundrel class and where you say choose point blank shot, or shake it off ( must qualify) i dont really qualify for eather. im not trained in endurance so i cant take shake off, and im blind and dont use pistols so i really cant use point blank.. can i please take weapon finesse insteed? or quick draw?
> ...




Does this mean we can swap out a starting feat such as an Armor Proficiency (i.e. Heavy Armor Proficiency)


----------



## JediJake (Oct 31, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Here is a nice, plain excel-based Character Sheet:
> 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Character Sheet - Blank.xls
> 
> 
> Does this mean we can swap out a starting feat such as an Armor Proficiency (i.e. Heavy Armor Proficiency)



I don't have a problem with you swapping out Heavy Armor, but there is no medium armor anymore, so keep that in mind. 

About the character sheets, I really appreciate you hunting down that Excell sheet, but my computer sadly can't read xls files. I know its kind of a pain to use the tangled web since it doesn't have all the best bits and newest versions, but I still want them online so I can look them over, perhaps make changes if need be, send secret messages and the like. 

I'm also spending tomorrow learning the various ins and outs of Maptools and they seem to have a character sheet application of some kind, so that might answer our problems. I'll let yall know when I know. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Oct 31, 2009)

JediJake said:


> I don't have a problem with you swapping out Heavy Armor, but there is no medium armor anymore, so keep that in mind.



hmmm...
So are the medium armors lumped into the heavy armors now?


----------



## JediJake (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes. Though you still have some pretty sweet options in the light armor category. I think I mentioned it already but everyone effectively gets the armored defense talent with whatever armor they are proficient with. You will need to pick any other armor talent up before you can get Improved Armored Def though.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 1, 2009)

*Equipment*

I'm feeling very generous. Which is good news for you players because I don't pull punches when I game, and have been called sadistic and evil for that reason. 

However, I am not totally without mercy (just mostly). I realize looking over the gear and prices and all that in the main book you guys wouldn't be able to afford much in the way of gear. So as your Sector Rangers and one of the best equipped and highest trained fighting and intelligence forces in the known galaxy I've decided to cut you some slack. 

If you have armor proficiency light you get a suit of Katarn Class Armor +6 Reflex Defense, +3 Equip to Fort and a Max Dex of +4 weighing in at 6 KG and made out of Mandalorian Steel. If you have armor proficiency heavy then your character recieves Krayt Class Battle Armor +10 Armor Bonus to Ref, +5 Equip Bonus to Fort and a Max Dex of +2 weighing in at 16 Kilograms. Both armors provide damage reduction equal to their Equipment Bonus to Fort. Note that all DR doesn't count for condition track movements. For instance if you have an 18 Fort and 3 DR and take 19 points of damage. You go down the condition track, but take less damage.
Both armor types have the internal generator upgrade for free. The Katarn Class has 2 upgrade slots and the Krayt has 4.

The Intrinsic and Portable Obstacle Defense or I.P.O.D. provided by Nova Corps is an invaluable tool and unique to the Sector Rangers. It appears to be a data pad about the length and width of a large human hand but is much more. It functions as a long range encrypted comlink with video and holo capability, a portable computer Int 14, a sensor pack, full color holo, video, and audio recorder, glow rod and fusion lamp capabilities, and electrobinoculars. As Sector Rangers tend to go undercover in search of their objectives an I.P.O.D. also functions as a badge when connected to another computer and the password is given. Do not lose it.

As for your special equipment. Each character has a piece of gear that has served them though dark days, been cared for lovingly, and personally modified. Any one item your character owns has a Superior Tech upgrade that doesn't count against its total number of upgrades absolutely for free.

All characters have 5000 Credits to spend on as they see fit. As an added bonus ALL purchased items, gear and services have a one time 50% off discount. Spend it wisely, go nuts. Realize that things are going to be tough for your characters.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

a couple of quick questions,  first one.. where do you find katarn class armor? i did a web search and it looks like Republic Commando armor.
 what effect does madalorian steel have on the armour?..
and lastly by  Superior Tech upgrade do you mean the tech specialist stuff out of the starships of the galaxy book? sorry if these questions seem stupid, im still new to this game and the books.. thxs


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I was thinking that I might make a martial arts based character and had a question (possibly more in the future). Soldiers normally are allowed to choose between Heavy Weapons Proficiency or Adv. Melee Proficiency, but would you allow me to substitute Martial Arts 1 for that choice instead?

I have another question about the ruling of unarmed damage increases. Martial Arts III only lists up to 1d12, but the Teras Kasi Training feat[Galaxy at War] combined with the Teras Kasi Basics talent[Threats to the Galaxy] (if I take it at a later level) increases the damage an additional step. So, would unarmed damage increase like this: 1d12, 2d8, 3d8, etc.?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 1, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> a couple of quick questions,  first one.. where do you find katarn class armor? i did a web search and it looks like Republic Commando armor.
> what effect does madalorian steel have on the armour?..
> and lastly by  Superior Tech upgrade do you mean the tech specialist stuff out of the starships of the galaxy book? sorry if these questions seem stupid, im still new to this game and the books.. thxs



I think he means that by having the mandalorian steel, they are made of beskar, which allows you to apply your DR to damage done by lightsabers (normally lightsabers bypass all DR)
And by Superior Tech upgrade, he probably means the Superior Tech upgrade from Scum and Villiany, which is better than the Tech Specialist stuff

And can our "special" weapon (one with the Superior Tech upgrade) be a lightsaber?  And can we modify our lightsabers at all, ie crystals
And if we can modify our lightsabers, does this mean that we have constructed our own lightsaber?

Also, as a rules question, do lightsabers bypass SR?

And what version of MapTools are we using?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 1, 2009)

JediJake said:


> I don't have a problem with you swapping out Heavy Armor, but there is no medium armor anymore, so keep that in mind.
> 
> About the character sheets, I really appreciate you hunting down that Excell sheet, but my computer sadly can't read xls files. I know its kind of a pain to use the tangled web since it doesn't have all the best bits and newest versions, but I still want them online so I can look them over, perhaps make changes if need be, send secret messages and the like.
> 
> I'm also spending tomorrow learning the various ins and outs of Maptools and they seem to have a character sheet application of some kind, so that might answer our problems. I'll let yall know when I know. Thanks for your patience.



I have found a solution!
Myth-Weavers - Powered by vBulletin
Free to Join, and they have a SW Saga Edition online character sheet!
Will these work?


----------



## JediJake (Nov 1, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> a couple of quick questions,  first one.. where do you find katarn class armor? i did a web search and it looks like Republic Commando armor.
> what effect does madalorian steel have on the armour?..
> and lastly by  Superior Tech upgrade do you mean the tech specialist stuff out of the starships of the galaxy book? sorry if these questions seem stupid, im still new to this game and the books.. thxs



I made it up. I must have been drawing unknowing inspiration from a game I've never played. Looks badass though. I imagine that is what the Krayt Class armor would look like. Mandalorian Steel has the effect of being resistant even to lightsabers and not being crapall heavy as Mando Iron. 

About Super Tech, yes very close, and good eyes. Even though I love this game I'm pretty sure they where drunk or stoned when they made their referencing system. The Tech Specialist feat is in the Starships book, the Superior Tech Specialist Feat is in Scum and Villainy on page 24.



zaxehammer said:


> I was thinking that I might make a martial arts based character and had a question (possibly more in the future). Soldiers normally are allowed to choose between Heavy Weapons Proficiency or Adv. Melee Proficiency, but would you allow me to substitute Martial Arts 1 for that choice instead?
> 
> I have another question about the ruling of unarmed damage increases. Martial Arts III only lists up to 1d12, but the Teras Kasi Training feat[Galaxy at War] combined with the Teras Kasi Basics talent[Threats to the Galaxy] (if I take it at a later level) increases the damage an additional step. So, would unarmed damage increase like this: 1d12, 2d8, 3d8, etc.?



Sure you can do that. Or you can replace any one of your other starting feats to accomplish the same goal. MA I II and III are great feats that in addition to their normal benefits, provide a +1 on all non unarmed attack rolls. 

Quick weapon damage changes. Being threatened with a knife is SCARY in real life, but in d20 games its almost a joke weapon. That in my opinion should change. Normal non powered melee weapons deal double their normal damage. Knives? 2d4. Pretty gorram scary. Normal people get stabbed once or twice and they have to go to the emergency room. Adding Vibro or Electro to whatever weapon ups its normal die size by one step. Vibroknives do 2d6 damage. Vibrobayonets 2d10. Vibrolongswords and great axes 2d12. Have MA III and feel like going after someones face with a vibroax? You deal 2d12+3+Double Strength+whatever.

Lightsabers; I don't care what the book says in the movies lightsabers have mass. If they didn't fencing would be the only practical way to use a lightsaber. Tyrannus should have just stabbed people or in a massless galaxy waved his lightsaber around really fast in their enemies general direction. Thats just silly. In the Original tirlogy they where very good at cutting, but not quite the weightless hot knife through butter the new movies made them out to be. Vader's hyperstrong cyberneticly enhanced force rage fueled lightsaber blade couldn't quite cut through a guard rail in Empire. When Luke tagged his (Spoiler alert!) daddy on the shoulder it bounced off. Granted Vader made it seem painful, but it should have cut through bicep, iron lung, artificial heart, other iron lung and across the other arm by the books and newer movies. Rant over. If a vibroax does a very respectable max damage of 24 with two dice a lightsaber should do similar. Every light weapon does another die of damage. Small lightsabers do 3d6, regular do 3d8. A comically oversized lightsaber would do 3d10. 

This change seemed pretty fair to me realizing that an assault rifle does similar damage from much farther away. Reinforces the combat is deadly aspect of Star Wars. In the interest of keeping things fair and interesting feats like rapid strike and mighty swing deal an extra d10 to damage regardless of the weapon. Go knife crazy and hit for 2d4+1d10. Which could significantly up your damage. Or you could roll a one. Rapid shot and burst fire have the same effects, +1d10 or +2d10 damage regardless of the size of your blaster. 

Rapid Shot and Burst Fire:I'm a little torn. I likes these feats, but they just don't serve the use that doing these actions in real life do. Shooting at someone a bunch of times makes you much more likely to hit if your a good shot, not do a bunch more damage or completely miss. My though is if you use the rapid shot feat taking the normal -2 and hit their reflex your gonna do more damage. If you shoot at them and miss by 5 or less you still do your 1d10 damage+half normal. If you miss by five or more you start shooting up important bystanders like allies and innocents. Rapid Shot would be a prereq for burst fire which would do 2d10 on a miss of 5 or less and attack with -4 instead of the normal -5. I feel like this more accurately models how a real live firefight works. Majority Rules on this one. If you guys like it, we will use it. If you think I'm crazy we won't use it.  

About unarmed damage. If you get it over a d12 just start adding another d4 per step. A regular human does 2d4, with MA III does 2d10. Looks like Teras Kasaii basics lets you do a whole nother die of damage. So MA I and Teras Kasai would be 3d6, MA III would be 3d10. I'm also going to say that like every other melee damage roll, a normal human does Str x1.5 If you take martial arts I its str bonus x2. 

I just realized how much deadlier I've made combat. Sooo a small starting HP change. Nobles get 18+Con Scoundrels recieve 24+con score and soldiers pack 30+con number. When level two rolls around soldiers go back to 12, scoundrels get 8 and nobles get 6. 

Condition Track Movement. If you move below half your normal HP you move a step down the condition track. You can either be healed with a heal check, force power, second wind whatever or you can slowly recover by taking 3 swift actions on your own. If you take 10 or more damage than your threshold you recieve a persistant condition that can only be removed by surgery or jedi magic. Getting shot sucks.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 1, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> What version of maptools are we using?
> 
> And can our "special" weapon (one with the Superior Tech upgrade) be a lightsaber?  And can we modify our lightsabers at all, ie crystals
> And if we can modify our lightsabers, does this mean that we have constructed our own lightsaber?
> ...



That is a good question. Yes your superior gear can be a lightsaber, yes you would have constructed it yourselves, and yes you can modify them with whatever crystals you can afford. No they don't bypass SR.

The latest version of maptools is the one I would like to use.


ffanxii4ever said:


> I have found a solution!
> Myth-Weavers - Powered by vBulletin
> Free to Join, and they have a SW Saga Edition online character sheet!
> Will these work?



Sure thats great, I just registered and am finding out I really like that site. Thanks for the leg work.

I may have some bad news. Life is pretty hectic for me right now and I didn't quite realize how much effort goes into learning Maptools. We may have to use AIM or Trillian or something like that for our first game. I should be able to find time to fix my network problems and become proficient with the system in another week. I sincerely apologize for this inconvenience. I hope you can forgive me. I'll try to make it up to you guys by running a good star wars game. Deal?


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 1, 2009)

what problems are you having with map tools??


----------



## JediJake (Nov 1, 2009)

*My problems with maptools?*

It boils down to me being borderline retarded when it comes to computer programs and having a mouse that does not work. When I click on a token or anything else in any program its treated as a double click. Which brings up all kinds of useless information and keeps me from moving tokens around. Very frustrating. I haven't had a chance to look for or upload the maps I desire. Bunch of different little things that add up to a problem.

Edit; Well I just found out I can left click and move the characters about. One of the bigger problems has been solved, mayhap I can get maptools to work for me after all. 

Oh and out of curiosity have any of you played Dawn of Defiance before? I've decided to take the quick and easy path of using some one elses work in the short term. I'm modifying it pretty heavily but if anyone has played it I'll need to change more than I already have for it to be fresh for everyone. Seems like we are going to have a pretty awesome four man band. I'm really stoked about day after tomorrow.


----------



## Milam (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm playing. Pm me.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 2, 2009)

Milam said:


> I'm playing. Pm me.



This is my glib associate. He will most likely be playing some kind of Noble booster, perhaps a force user. Generally a man of too many words, he had to leave. He's a good cat. I think you guys might like him.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 2, 2009)

nope haven't played it, I never have played Saga Edition before, but I have experience with 4e and Pathfinder

But yeah, it looks like our party is going to consist of a martial arts expert, a face or skill monkey, a telekinetic force user, and a lightsaber expert


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 2, 2009)

So, clarifying the Condition Track changes: just beating the damage threshold is no longer enough to move someone down the condition track, you have to beat it by 10 or more? But anyone going below half of their normal HP automatically goes down one step?

I guess that will be interesting, though, you could make it simpler by saying that damage threshold is now equal to: Fortitude Defense + size modifier + 10
That way, it's just easier to directly compare damage vs. threshold.

You want to up the damage of lightsabers to put them more on par with blasters, but I just thought of this which you might consider. Lightsabers, while doing less damage, have the advantage of maneuvers[Jedi Academy training Manual] as well as the basic block/deflect/redirect talents. This makes the lightsaber both offensive (and not unerpoweredly so) as well as defensive; whereas a blaster cannot be defensive in any context.



> The lightsaber is a very versatile weapon. It has an extra square of reach...



I just think this is absurd (nothing personal). An average lightsaber blade is only a meter long. Force pikes that extend reach are fine, but a regular lightsaber is not long enough to bypass a whole square and into the one beyond.

I just have a few comments about some things you said.



> MA I II and III are great feats that in addition to their normal benefits, provide a +1 on all non unarmed attack rolls... Have MA III and feel like going after someones face with a vibroax? You deal 2d12+3+Double Strength+whatever.



Did you mean you get +1 on other damage rolls for each Martial Arts I, II, or III? You contradicted yourself, so I wanted to be sure.



> When Luke tagged his (Spoiler alert!) daddy on the shoulder it bounced off. Granted Vader made it seem painful, but it should have cut through bicep, iron lung, artificial heart, other iron lung and across the other arm by the books and newer movies.



Well, there are a few possible explanations for this that would allow for the knife through butter effect. 1) Vader's armor is made of lightsaber resistant material (Phrik alloy etc.), which is plausible because it was kind of his thing to go out and hunt Jedi. 2) Luke was only going for a feint-like maneuver, and so the point of the strike was to quickly hit and retreat the blade. 3) The move was a shiim, described as a minute wound made out of desperation (in this case) or to disable an opponent.

Also, on a more opinionated, yet valid, note: lightsaber blades are relatively mass-less. Yes, they have the minute mass of particles, but the only mass that made any difference was that of the hilt. This is the reason why you don't see every common thug going about wielding a lightsaber. If the blade had mass like that of a regular sword/vibrosword, it would be no more difficult to wield than its technological predecessors. If it is the case that the blade has (relatively) no mass, the slightest movement of the hilt (much easier to move when the weight is concentrated in roughly a 1 foot long cylinder) changes the position of the blade, most likely causing severe damage to oneself or one's environment.

True, one might be able to pull off a fencing-like fighting style, but because a Jedi has other talents that he can call upon, it might not be the most advantageous. Indeed, Dooku's style is much like fencing with conservative parry-movements and ripostes. Yet, he must defend against opponents using a different technique, so he must expand basic fencing techniques to a larger offensive/defensive area.

Oh yeah, another clarification question: 


> If you get it over a d12 just start adding another d4 per step.




So if I started at 2d6 and upgraded to 2d8, 2d10, and 2d12 with MA I, II, III and then get upgraded again with the Teras Kasi feat/talent combination, I would go up to 2d12+1d4? And were I to go up another step, the damage would increase again to be 2d12+2d4?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 2, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> So, clarifying the Condition Track changes: just beating the damage threshold is no longer enough to move someone down the condition track, you have to beat it by 10 or more? But anyone going below half of their normal HP automatically goes down one step?
> 
> I guess that will be interesting, though, you could make it simpler by saying that damage threshold is now equal to: Fortitude Defense + size modifier + 10
> That way, it's just easier to directly compare damage vs. threshold.



I may be mistaken, but following the general trend of the house rules, what I think that means is that if the damage exceeds the threshold by less then ten you do go down the condition track, but if it exceeds it by ten or more, you go down the condition track and in addition you get a persistent condition that only surgery or the Force can fix


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 2, 2009)

This occurred to me as well, but I just wanted it clarified.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok i ran into a small problem with my character, and was wondering if the group had any ideas. 
   I had an idea for a character, which i think will be fun and enjoyable to play, but im not sure how he would fit into the group.. more on that later.
   My idea is to play a Mirakula_*. *_with a small change physically.. after reading a little on how they can breed with humanoids i though it would be cool to have his mother be a Mirakula, and have his father be a human..
 With this combination instead of having eye sockets with no eyes, he would have a pair of none functional eyes that appear to be blind( milky white with hazed over pupils). there for when people look at him he appears to be nothing more than a blind man..
    He is also trained and skill focused in deception to help convince people he is blind.  his lightsaber is special as well. its a long-handled lightsaber that looks like a cane when not in use. with a hand gesture the cane shortens down and a lightsaber blade ignites. 
*D========* *D====------------*
   My character is heavily trained in using the force, specializing in Telekinesis, and relying dexterity and finesse over brute strength.

heres where the problem lies, Jedijake sent me a pm and asked me a question. 


> your first mission will be pretty routine for you guys, infiltrating a Hutt's palace undercover and taking him down legally from the inside. It seems as if the rest of the team are going the obvious bounty hunter route. I was wondering what your cover would be to hang out in such ridiculously dangerous company. Your character would "obviously" be a liability to hired killers. Why would they keep you around?




 does anyone have any ideas... when i first though of this character i had a different idea for what a galaxy ranger was. and now i pulling a blank.. i still think it would be fun to role play my character, and have other people think im blind and helpless, and pay no attention to me..


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, obviously you wouldn't be considered helpless by some people. Your character might have a false reputation (one that does not include you being a Sector Ranger), but one that only the most insightful/most connected people might know about. Anyone else that you have dealt with in the past would probably have underestimated you and are either no longer around or you convinced them, by use of the Force or more diplomatic means, to keep their knowledge on the down low.

So this Hutt or one of his cronies who we will be dealing with might have brought you in because he knows exactly that you are not helpless and want to use your strength of deception against their enemies. That's my suggestion for your conundrum.

Also, there is an entry on the Sector Rangers in Threats to the Galaxy: page 74.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 2, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> You want to up the damage of lightsabers to put them more on par with blasters, but I just thought of this which you might consider. Lightsabers, while doing less damage, have the advantage of maneuvers[Jedi Academy training Manual] as well as the basic block/deflect/redirect talents. This makes the lightsaber both offensive (and not unerpoweredly so) as well as defensive; whereas a blaster cannot be defensive in any context.



I wanted to up the damage on lightsabers to keep them on par with vibroaxes. I agree that its hard to knock a blaster bolt out of the air with another blaster bolt, defending oneself with a gun is easier now that they threaten ten squares. Only the extremely brave/foolish or Jedi charge at someone pointing a gun at them. In some circles thats called a suicide charge. Cause you know, chargee dies at the end. From being shot. Repeatedly.



zaxehammer said:


> I just think this is absurd (nothing personal). An average lightsaber blade is only a meter long. Force pikes that extend reach are fine, but a regular lightsaber is not long enough to bypass a whole square and into the one beyond.



 Your quite right, a lightsaber alone isnt long enough to reach a whole ten feet. It's blade is only a little over a meter in length with a hilt adding another foot+ or more. That said its usually connected to a being with a body and arms that reach in total about eight or more feet in length. I'm not so sure its absurd to give a lightsaber reach. I could be wrong. I don't really care, I'll let you guys haggle it out amongst yourselves. 



zaxehammer said:


> Did you mean you get +1 on other damage rolls for each Martial Arts I, II, or III? You contradicted yourself, so I wanted to be sure.



I did? I'm sorry I'm a little ill and on a bunch of different meds right now. A normal human's fist does 1d4 in the regular rules, in mine a fist does 2d4 without any additional training. 2d6 with MA I 2d8 at two and so on. When you get better with kicking people in the nuts your damage goes up about four points max in game terms, so every step you get above 2d12 adds 1d4 damage. A normal human with MA I and a sword would do 2d8+Strx1.5 +1(from MA I) and if he gets disarmed he does 2d6+Strx2 



zaxehammer said:


> Well, there are a few possible explanations for this that would allow for the knife through butter effect. 1) Vader's armor is made of lightsaber resistant material (Phrik alloy etc.), which is plausible because it was kind of his thing to go out and hunt Jedi. 2) Luke was only going for a feint-like maneuver, and so the point of the strike was to quickly hit and retreat the blade. 3) The move was a shiim, described as a minute wound made out of desperation (in this case) or to disable an opponent.



Excellent points! Wookiepedia seems to think that Vader's armor is mostly durasteel and a Beskar gauntlet which isn't all that resistant to lightsabers to me. Your second point is one I hadn't considered. In my eyes after Vader says "Don't let yourself be destroyed as Obi Wan did!" Daddies little jedi tapped the dark side. Enraged at the death of his mentor he knocks aside Vader's lightsaber and all out attacks. They trade a few blows and then Vader makes a critical mistake he swings wide and exposes his shoulder chest and side to Luke. Luke wails on him cause its his only chance to survive the encounter. Hits him good! Crit, max damage! Should have killed anyone but daddy dearest is made of sterner stuff. Once Lukey sees this he tries to run out onto the platform in desperation only to have his hand cut off. But we see things differently which is what makes life fun.



zaxehammer said:


> Also, on a more opinionated, yet valid, note: lightsaber blades are relatively mass-less. Yes, they have the minute mass of particles, but the only mass that made any difference was that of the hilt. This is the reason why you don't see every common thug going about wielding a lightsaber. If the blade had mass like that of a regular sword/vibrosword, it would be no more difficult to wield than its technological predecessors. If it is the case that the blade has (relatively) no mass, the slightest movement of the hilt (much easier to move when the weight is concentrated in roughly a 1 foot long cylinder) changes the position of the blade, most likely causing severe damage to oneself or one's environment.



I think we agree on almost all points except the one that doesn't really matter. I think a thug who could afford an insanely effective tool as a lightsaber would have one. A little B&E? Slice right through that door with ease. Street fight? Flail around with that flashlight and its an almost guaranteed win. Except they are prohibitively expensive and rare so that only a few people know how to really make them. I think your absolutely correct when you say I think it wouldn't be a whole lot different than wielding a regular sword effectively. Which is to say very very difficult. I'm a bit of a weapons enthusiast and have been in some sparring sessions with wasters and practice blades, I'm not half bad with one either, my sensai is decidedly better. He was in his middle fifties and is about 8 inches shorter than me. In a few maddeningly and frighteningly short moves he had me disarmed and in a real sword fight I'd have been dead. I'm ok, maybe better than some in a fight so I'd fare about as good as a common thug. A master would have removed the threat with very little effort. I think a lightsaber is retardly dangerous. Every single bit of that glowing meter+ has about the same cutting power as atomic razor blades. Light it up and miss when you go to scratch your head? Dead man. Drop it when its on? You probably just lost an arm. Its like waving around a stick of short range dynamite that could go off at the slightest wrong move. But does it have mass? Sir Guinness was told to pretend the swords where very heavy, and every Original Trilogy fight they seem to have mass attached to them. They would have to. Imagine a very strong piece of wire attached to a foot and a half handle. Every time your opponent controls the end foot of your weapon he has you by the short hairs, and their is very little you could do about it. It would be impossible to control, and a lightsaber resistant weapon would be a much better option as described with skilled users.



zaxehammer said:


> True, one might be able to pull off a fencing-like fighting style, but because a Jedi has other talents that he can call upon, it might not be the most advantageous. Indeed, Dooku's style is much like fencing with conservative parry-movements and ripostes. Yet, he must defend against opponents using a different technique, so he must expand basic fencing techniques to a larger offensive/defensive area.



Dooku's style was like fencing but not like it enough to do him any good. Where he a true fencer and the blade as cutty as they make it seem he should have been thrusting all over the place and killing a whole lot of Jedi. A lunge from a weapon like that would have been decisivly advantageous and most likely fight winning every time. Maul doesn't seem all that bright to me, but Jinn and Obi are almost worse. When he activated that silly lightstaff they should have stayed out of his (now considerably shorter)reach and stabbed the crap out of him. Deflecting with a two meter deathstick would have lost him a limb if his opponents had known what they where doing. That's just my two sense though, I've been wrong before.




zaxehammer said:


> So if I started at 2d6 and upgraded to 2d8, 2d10, and 2d12 with MA I, II, III and then get upgraded again with the Teras Kasi feat/talent combination, I would go up to 2d12+1d4? And were I to go up another step, the damage would increase again to be 2d12+2d4?



If your medium your dmg starts at 2d4 regularly MA I its 2d6 and so on. Other than that your right on the credits.



ffanxii4ever said:


> I may be mistaken, but following the general trend of the house rules, what I think that means is that if the damage exceeds the threshold by less then ten you do go down the condition track, but if it exceeds it by ten or more, you go down the condition track and in addition you get a persistent condition that only surgery or the Force can fix



This. Sorry I didn't make that more clear.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 2, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> Does anyone have any ideas... when i first though of this character i had a different idea for what a galaxy ranger was. and now i pulling a blank.. i still think it would be fun to role play my character, and have other people think im blind and helpless, and pay no attention to me..



Maybe your the "obvious" brains of the operation. Perhaps your com padres are "obviously" too stupid to make the truly important non combat decisions and they haul you around for your useful and ginormous decision making prowess. You could be the one who secures gear and equipment dirtside. Maybe your just a really good cook. Are you trained in healing or take vital transfer? You could if you don't have it trained but have the power you could bluff away not really knowing what the spleen is when you have to put it back in. 

I'm curious to know what you thought a Ranger was beforehand. It seems to me your character fits the Corps like a condom. I was just curious what your cover was.

As to the mission; A New Fear begins with all the characters hitting Teranik together searching for a missing Special Enforcement Officer named Jax Geddon that went missing while undercover in Draago's employ. Determine his fate and extract him if possible. Putting Draago out of business would almost certainly mean a pay raise if you can pull it off legally. Your cops not assassins, and remember your motto; What others abandon, we protect.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 2, 2009)

im going to make it easy on my self, and drop the pretending to be blind thing, then i can gain back the feat for skill focus and take force training again... and expand my  force powers ...   where  do you find prices for lightsaber crystals... so far i havent seen a single price listed for them?


----------



## JediJake (Nov 2, 2009)

*The Larger Galaxy*

_Four hundred billion stars,and countless planets, with over twenty million space flight capable sentient beings, with hundreds of millions of different other flora and fauna. The Verse is incomprehensibly enormous. Still sentients of all stripes keep trying to control their little corner. Here are some short descriptions of the galaxy and history 500 years after the battle of Endor._

*The Galactic Alliance*; or aka the Alliance is the evolution of Luke's rebellion against the Empire. Allied space takes up about 2/3rds of the known galaxy and is governed by an interplanetary parliament of popularly elected leaders. Not currently at war with anyone it is ever vigilant in guarding its borders. It fought off the Yuuzhan Vong, the Reborn Sith Empire, and the Fel Empire among countless other threats. Also the home of the Jedi Order, a peaceful religious sect of monks trained in the ways of the force.      

*Mandalorian Space*; Over the last tumultous few centuries the Mandalorians have regrouped and retightened their grip on a small portion of the galaxy. Though small, it remains very powerful. Ruled by a seires of castes the few dozen settled systems around Mandalore export highly advanced battleships, weapons, and armor courtesy of Mandel Motors and Tuang Arms. Many "Mandalores" govern star systems and report to the First Mandalore for government wide decision making.

*The Fel Empire*; Created from the ashes of Palpatine's empire the Galactic Alliance selected a few planets for the Remnants of the Empire to govern themselves under the watchful gaze of Roan Fel, lover and later husband of Jaina Solo. Their children grew strong and the Empire (allied with the Sith) expanded in a successful but ill advised war against the Alliance. Eventually betrayed by the Sith they regained some honor by aiding the Alliance in pushing back the Sith. Fast forward a few hundred years and the Fel Empire is still governed by a benevolent and powerful force using emporer named Han Fel. Han is old and close to death with no clear heir to the empire....

*The Sith Empire*; the Sith have taken over a large portion of the unknown territories, now known as simply Sith Space. While most Sith aren't the cartoonishly evil caricatures history paints them to be, they still lust for power. Sith Space isn't happy, but its generally considered fair. You do a hard days work, you get fed. Fail to serve and you are removed from society. The strong rule the weak and most live under gentle oppression, but oppression none the less. A young and extremely powerful Sith Lord currently holds position as Emperor. While not actively at war, border disputes and trade violations are not uncommon between Fel's Empire or the Alliance. A cold war simmers, that could run hot at the slightest misstep.  

*Hutt Space*; Like a stain on the Outer Rim the Galaxy can't wash away, Hutt Space is a vast collection of sectors owned by vile gangsters. Illegal activity of all kinds exists under the sanction and purview of the Hutts. Smuggling, slaving, piracy and worse are common place and even encouraged as long as the local Hutt gets a portion of the profits of pain. Hutt's offer asylum to all sorts of unsavory characters such as pirates and other criminals. They will do anything to turn a profit. Their slimy tendrils work their way across the galaxy in spice houses, gambling halls, bordellos and other dens of iniquity. Should any of their illegal activities be discovered the Hutt Consortium hands over the "guilty" party and is shocked such an event would occur. That surely that will be the last such problem. Almost every government and empire owes the Hutt's some form of money or trade debt, and everybody tries to ignore where the money probably came from.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 2, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> im going to make it easy on my self, and drop the pretending to be blind thing, then i can gain back the feat for skill focus and take force training again... and expand my  force powers ...   where  do you find prices for lightsaber crystals... so far i havent seen a single price listed for them?



You can still pretend to be blind. Your probably still a much better fibber than the vasty majority of the galaxy. You aren't angry I compared your character to a condom are? I take that back...

Force training is always a good choice. I feel compelled to mention to all of you that force powers that mimic attacks require an attack roll against whatever defense. Force lightning for example when you use force lightning you roll a d20 add your attack bonuses (BAB, Cha Mod, Weapon Focus [UtF]) and compare it to your opponents Reflex Def like normal. This keeps a level one Sith with an 18 CHA from having an attack bonus equal to +14 with damage comparable to a thermal detonater half a dozen times a combat. Instead he has a nice managable +5 or so to attack. With the damage of a thermal detonater six times a combat. Point is he is more likely to miss gorram it.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 2, 2009)

> You aren't angry I compared your character to a condom are




 nope. probably because im tired right now, and the refrence didnt make any sense to me. " shrugs"  oh well im going to be bed... i'll b.s some more in the morning..


----------



## JediJake (Nov 2, 2009)

*Force & Destiny Points*

*Force Points:*Function normally +1d6 to a d20 roll. The differences are you get one every day that recharges. If you have a talent or other ability that requires a force point to activate you can use that power once per encounter for free and afterwords using that power costs a force point.

*Stunts*: I'm thinking of implementing a stunt system. I get bored with "I charge, +23 hit? Deal 30 damage." every round. So I'm thinking of implementing a stunt system so if you guys go the hack and slash route you will get more mileage out of your skills and another way to get force points. Lets say Gam the Gammorean has intimidate and bluff as trained skills. Gam really needs this attack to work so he growls menacingly at his opponent as a swift action. Roll intimidate attack vs will and if he succeeds he gets a force point he can use that round or whenever in that encounter. Later he decides to fake out his opponent and feints low, skill attack vs will again but this time he doesnt fall for it. No force point for Gam. Had he succeeded he would have rolled an extra 1d6 for damage against his tough opponent. I think it would add some spice to most encounters, what do you think? If you guys like it we will give it a shot, if not, no big.

*Destiny*:Everyone has a secret destiny of my choosing. Everyone starts play with a single destiny point. If you have a thought about what you want your destiny to be I'd love to hear it. Destiny points work just like normal.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 2, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> im going to make it easy on my self, and drop the pretending to be blind thing, then i can gain back the feat for skill focus and take force training again... and expand my force powers ... where do you find prices for lightsaber crystals... so far i havent seen a single price listed for them?



That's a good point, I didn't notice prices were missing when I asked about them.
So, does this mean no crystal choice, we only get Ilum or Mephite crystals (the traditional crystal in a lightsaber), what? (I'm not expecting to get any of the "extremely rare" crystals like a Krayt Dragon Pearl)


JediJake said:


> *Force Points:*Function normally +1d6 to a d20 roll. The differences are you get one every day that recharges. If you have a talent or other ability that requires a force point to activate you can use that power once per encounter for free and afterwords using that power costs a force point.
> 
> *Destiny*:Everyone has a secret destiny of my choosing. Everyone starts play with a single destiny point. If you have a thought about what you want your destiny to be I'd love to hear it. Destiny points work just like normal.



How does using force points with force powers work then?  You get the once per encounter for free, and then you have to spend it, or is this only for things like the Force Adept's Empower Weapon talent?



JediJake said:


> Force training is always a good choice. I feel compelled to mention to all of you that force powers that mimic attacks require an attack roll against whatever defense. Force lightning for example when you use force lightning you roll a d20 add your attack bonuses (BAB, Cha Mod, Weapon Focus [UtF]) and compare it to your opponents Reflex Def like normal. This keeps a level one Sith with an 18 CHA from having an attack bonus equal to +14 with damage comparable to a thermal detonater half a dozen times a combat. Instead he has a nice managable +5 or so to attack. With the damage of a thermal detonater six times a combat. Point is he is more likely to miss gorram it.



I'm assuming this means that there is now a Weapon Focus (Use the Force) feat now?
But it is still a Use the Force skill check for Force powers that do not directly attack the enemy, correct?

And does the Force Sensitivity talent count as a Force talent?


----------



## JediJake (Nov 2, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> where  do you find prices for lightsaber crystals... so far i havent seen a single price listed for them?



There aren't any. So here's what I'm gonna say, you can pick another focusing crystal for free. Pick what you like as long as it isn't extremely rare. You have to earn those Krayt gems. Your lightsaber can be unique in one way of your choosing. Gene has a long handled lightsaber, someone else could pick double bladed, or lightfoil etc. Heck somebody could choose to run around with a vibro sith sword, whatever makes you happy.

Isn't there a section in the books about different emmiters and energy cells and hilts and all that specifically for lightsabers? Where is that? Am I imagining it?



ffanxii4ever said:


> How does using force points with force powers work then?  You get the once per encounter for free, and then you have to spend it, or is this only for things like the Force Adept's Empower Weapon talent? I'm assuming this means that there is now a Weapon Focus (Use the Force) feat now?But it is still a Use the Force skill check for Force powers that do not directly attack the enemy, correct?And does the Force Sensitivity talent count as a Force talent?



Question 1. Just like normal, spend it and it gets better. only the number changes. 
2.Only talents that require a FP to activate get one for free. Like the force adepts Empower Weapon, but not her Force Talisman.
3,Yes, weapon focus, weapon spec, and every other weapon talent can be applied to the force. A powerful ally indeed.
4.Yes.
5.And Yes.


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 3, 2009)

I made my sheet up on the myth weaver site, but I don't know how you will be able to view it, Jake. Is there somewhere I am supposed to post it so you can see it or do I email it to you?

Let me know.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 3, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> I made my sheet up on the myth weaver site, but I don't know how you will be able to view it, Jake. Is there somewhere I am supposed to post it so you can see it or do I email it to you?
> 
> Let me know.



You can make your character sheets public, so that way all anyone has to do is click a link and there is your character sheet.  
Arkan Valsharr :: (Read-Only) - Myth-Weavers
See?
Either when you first make the sheet, you can make sure that it is public, or you can simply click the little eye to the left of your character's name to toggle public/private access.
The link is simply the link to the page where you were editing the character sheet.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 3, 2009)

deleted post  n.m


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 3, 2009)

> Force training is always a good choice. I feel compelled to mention to all of you that force powers that mimic attacks require an attack roll against whatever defense. Force lightning for example when you use force lightning you roll a d20 add your attack bonuses (BAB, Cha Mod, Weapon Focus [UtF]) and compare it to your opponents Reflex Def like normal. This keeps a level one Sith with an 18 CHA from having an attack bonus equal to +14 with damage comparable to a thermal detonater half a dozen times a combat. Instead he has a nice managable +5 or so to attack. With the damage of a thermal detonater six times a combat. Point is he is more likely to miss gorram it.




 hmm. dont know if i like this one..  so would this effect powers like force grip? if so that sucks the chances of hitting the high dc's are slim to none...


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 3, 2009)

so, for tonight, are we using MapTools (1.3.b60 is the most recent version) or are we using something else?
And are we using any sort of voice chat program as well?

And, just as a double-check for the time, it is at 7:30 Eastern, 6:30 Central, correct?


----------



## JediJake (Nov 3, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> hmm. dont know if i like this one..  so would this effect powers like force grip? if so that sucks the chances of hitting the high dc's are slim to none...



When you use a power that mimics an attack, such as force grip roll 1 d20 if your attack beats his fort he takes damage equal to your skill check results, Vader attacks Needa and rolls a 5 for a 24 on his attack roll more than beating the good captains fort, and dealing 6d6+Cha weapon focus etc, for a few rounds until he expires.



ffanxii4ever said:


> so, for tonight, are we using MapTools (1.3.b60 is the most recent version) or are we using something else?
> And are we using any sort of voice chat program as well?
> 
> And, just as a double-check for the time, it is at 7:30 Eastern, 6:30 Central, correct?



Yes we are using the latest version of Maptools, sadly neither myself nor Milam have mics that work. And the game starts at 6:30 central just like you says. Ill pm you guys an address around 6:20


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 3, 2009)

> When you use a power that mimics an attack, such as force grip roll 1 d20 if your attack beats his fort he takes damage equal to your skill check results, Vader attacks Needa and rolls a 5 for a 24 on his attack roll more than beating the good captains fort, and dealing 6d6+Cha weapon focus etc, for a few rounds until he expires.




 well that all but makes my character very un-reliable..  the force is suppose to be a strong and a very effective tool. now it seems as if its  very unsure thing... first you need to make an attack roll... using i belive  bab + cha mod.. so i have a +4 to hit... meaning if i attack any one with a 20 or higher ref, i need to roll a 16 or greater to hit... those odds arent very good.. so lets say i hit.. now i must make a addition roll, a skill check.. ad hope i dont blow the roll to get a decent dc of 20 or more.. so i have less than a 50% chance of hitting a dc 25.    i built my character around using the force, and having a high defence...  im starting to wish i would have built a melee juggernaugh with weapon focus, and light saber crystals.. then id have a +9 or so to hit, with only 1 dice roll to make. : (

  i hope i dont sound like im whining. im just trying to voice my concern..


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 3, 2009)

> I don't know if additional Force Training feats will simply give more choices, but no additional usages, if it will give both choices and usages, or if it will give additional usages, or if JediJake will simply add in a new feat for additional usages of force powers.




 this question was never ansered, and im curius about it.. since i have force training twice? do i gain any additional uses, i believe with the normal rules i would gain a few extra uses .. but im not sure

 and how would the talent  telekinetic savant ( pg 100 of core book) work with the house rules?


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 3, 2009)

So here's my sheet, ready for final inspection. Nax :: (Read-Only) - Myth-Weavers
The Yuzz species is in the Galaxy at War sourcebook if you were unaware.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 3, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> well that all but makes my character very un-reliable.. *snip whining. * im just trying to voice my concern..



Those are valid concerns. However most people don't have 20's in their defenses and your characters, while good at what they do, still have a lot farther to go. Don't worry about the -2 Str for being Miraluka, that doesn't make a lot of sense. I remembered the Luka writeup wrong I thought they had a +2 to any one stat of their choosing like humans, and looking at the other stuff a blind guy gets that makes more sense to me, and personally I would prefer you go that route. You could decide to put it in Cha giving you an 18. I don't really mind SF UtF functioning as WF UtF, and your amulet as your special item could grant you a +2 use the force and another +1 attack. All that added up gets you a +7 with an automatic +15 on UtF. Incredibly gifted neophyte with the ability to run roughshod over any normal man and a great deal better than more experienced Jedi. If you can't catch your target cause he is too fast, start attacking his brain! Your options are many. Oh also your long handled lightsaber does Str damage when you use it as a long handled lightsaber.



Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> this question was never ansered, and im curius about it.. since i have force training twice? do i gain any additional uses, i believe with the normal rules i would gain a few extra uses .. but im not sure
> 
> and how would the talent  telekinetic savant ( pg 100 of core book) work with the house rules?



Every time you pick Force Training you get another set of powers and more uses of all of them.

What sounds fair? Two more uses of Telekinetic powers only sounds like a decent trade.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 3, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> So here's my sheet, ready for final inspection. Nax :: (Read-Only) - Myth-Weavers
> The Yuzz species is in the Galaxy at War sourcebook if you were unaware.



Nax looks and sounds like a bad ass. Only have one problem, that +4 str -2 cha -2 wis isn't quite inline with everyone elses stats. A plus 2 to attack and a plus four to damage is a little too good. I know it changes your math a little but I would like you to use the Togorian stat modifiers found on the Wizards link upthread. Being large also nets you a plus +5 to your damage threshold. You don't have to worry about turning on your exo suit, its activated when you wear it. Everything else looks awesome. Seems like you guys put alot of thought into your characters. This should be fun.

Also, which empire do you hate? The Sith Empire is most likely to capture folks and force them to fight. Slavery is illegal in the Fel Empire, or perhaps you where enslaved to a hutt in one of his criminal empires?


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 3, 2009)

So do you want me to use the complete Togorian stats or just change the ability modifiers?



> Also, which empire do you hate? The Sith Empire is most likely to capture folks and force them to fight. Slavery is illegal in the Fel Empire, or perhaps you where enslaved to a hutt in one of his criminal empires?




I wasn't sure which Empire (of the Fel or Sith) would be more appropriate, but I was leaning towards the Sith Empire anyway.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 3, 2009)

> Don't worry about the -2 Str for being Miraluka, that doesn't make a lot of sense. I remembered the Luka writeup wrong I thought they had a +2 to any one stat of their choosing like humans




 from what i read on the link you gave us, miraluka have a -2 str, a +2 int and cha... unless i missed something?



> Oh also your long handled lightsaber does Str damage when you use it as a long handled lightsaber.



 it does but my str is only a 11, so there is no bonus.. which isnt a big deal, since if a use it 2 handed it raises the dice for damage  from d8's to d10's. so with the house rule thats 3d10... which i belive is more than enough.. but i could be wrong..

 i have a question about  the house rule for force powers... so lets say im using force grip.... on the roll to hit,  the power normally targets the fort.... do i still make the attack role vs fort,,, then make a use the force skill check against fort as well??



> this question was never ansered, and im curius about it.. since i have force training twice? do i gain any additional uses, i believe with the normal rules i would gain a few extra uses .. but im not sure
> 
> and how would the talent  telekinetic savant ( pg 100 of core book) work with the house rules?




 still no anser?????? i hpe im not pestering to much..


----------



## JediJake (Nov 4, 2009)

JediJake said:


> What sounds fair? Two more uses of Telekinetic powers only sounds like a decent trade.



for the telekinetic savant talent



Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> from what i read on the link you gave us, miraluka have a -2 str, a +2 int and cha... unless i missed something?
> 
> it does but my str is only a 11, so there is no bonus.. which isnt a big deal, since if a use it 2 handed it raises the dice for damage  from d8's to d10's. so with the house rule thats 3d10... which i belive is more than enough.. but i could be wrong..
> i have a question about  the house rule for force powers... so lets say im using force grip.... on the roll to hit,  the power normally targets the fort.... do i still make the attack role vs fort,,, then make a use the force skill check against fort as well??
> still no anser?????? i hpe im not pestering to much..



Ignore the -2 Str, and instead of the +2 int and wisdom the race normally nets you you can put a +2 anywhere you like. 
About force grip, one roll, compare both at once,
Read above.



zaxehammer said:


> So do you want me to use the complete Togorian stats or just change the ability modifiers?
> 
> I wasn't sure which Empire (of the Fel or Sith) would be more appropriate, but I was leaning towards the Sith Empire anyway.



Modifiers.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 9, 2009)

So we still good for tomorrow? this is role call! sound of if you got a pair!!
I'LL BE THERE!


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 9, 2009)

All systems are go on my end.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm ready and willing


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 9, 2009)

well i made a bunch a quick tokens for jake, so i hope we knows how to use them, and how to do the map thing...


----------



## JediJake (Nov 10, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> So we still good for tomorrow? this is role call! sound of if you got a pair!!
> I'LL BE THERE!






zaxehammer said:


> All systems are go on my end.






ffanxii4ever said:


> I'm ready and willing



Meh, I guess. If I have to....



Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> well i made a bunch a quick tokens for jake, so i hope we knows how to use them, and how to do the map thing...



HAHA you think I'd actually put effort into something like that? Man I sure fooled you. 

But seriously I've been pretty darn busy, but I think we will have a good time with what little I've learned so far.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 10, 2009)

so jake to you having any maps or other things you want in the game? i might be able to help out.. plus i need an e-mail address to send you the tokens..


----------



## JediJake (Nov 10, 2009)

That would be awesome, I sent you a PM with my email on it. Can you make maps out of pdf files?


----------



## Angry Halfling (Nov 10, 2009)

Greetings All!

I'm going to be joining you guys.  I'm going to be playing a Twi'lek Noble named Z'ink.  Just wanted to say hi and make myself known.  (Thanks for the reminder Jake  )  

See you guys ingame!


----------



## JediJake (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Hope you have a good time tomorrow. We start at 6:30 central. See you then.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 11, 2009)

Gents I'm running a bit behind today, we are going to have to start a little late, ill send you all the info at 6:55 my time. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 11, 2009)

Nevermind


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 11, 2009)

well im waiting in the room anyways


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 11, 2009)

Hate to be a nag, but has it not started yet, or did I just not get the connection information?


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 11, 2009)

So I'm having trouble connecting... I get stuck in the connecting/loading screen.


----------



## Angry Halfling (Nov 11, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> So I'm having trouble connecting... I get stuck in the connecting/loading screen.




Yea, same here.  I was connected then it froze up on me.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm connected, but the chat window is dead


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe JediJake should restart the server?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 11, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> Maybe JediJake should restart the server?



I second this, all in favor?


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 11, 2009)

so did you all restart on me with out me knowing... thxks for the heads up!


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm frozen at the Connecting Screen, so...


----------



## JediJake (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok I'm restarting the server real fast.


----------



## Angry Halfling (Nov 11, 2009)

What we should all do in the future is all be in the same yahoo chat or something to cut down on the confusion.  So we all have a realtime way of chatting and such out of character too.  It'll help keep all the out of character stuff out of map tools too.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 11, 2009)

It's going to take me a minute so save it and start it back up. I'm doing this as I type this message, shouldn't be Long now. On an unrelated not I love this phone so very much.


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 11, 2009)

I hope you're not hosting the server from that phone.  (though it might explain the problems)


----------



## JediJake (Nov 11, 2009)

How much memory should I allocate to the program this time and will it make a difference to people connecting?


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 11, 2009)

god damn it i was in a server and you all had to screw it up!!!!!


----------



## JediJake (Nov 11, 2009)

At this rate I think it would be better to host the game from this phone


----------



## Angry Halfling (Nov 11, 2009)

JediJake said:


> How much memory should I allocate to the program this time and will it make a difference to people connecting?




What you allocate won't make much of a diffrence to who connects.  But it's a good idea that everyone has the same numbers just incase.  As a rule of thumb I use...

Max mem: 512
Min mem: 128
Stack size: 4

Stack size dosen't realy matter unless you use a framework with some complex macros and such.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok we are back online, same info and all


----------



## JediJake (Nov 17, 2009)

Soon...soon you will know the true _power_ of the *dark side*!


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 17, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Soon...soon you will know the true _power_ of the *dark side*!



Cue ominous background music


----------



## JediJake (Nov 18, 2009)

Holy crow my computer is a piece. Same Sith time same Sith channel, once the blasted thing rights itself.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 18, 2009)

We are playing this week right? If so I'm ready-ish and waiting.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 18, 2009)

I take it that your computer is acting up again?


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 18, 2009)

you sure it's the same Address? I get the time out error when I try to connect.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 18, 2009)

ditto


----------



## JediJake (Nov 18, 2009)

Weird, ok the five numbers are the same, the last six are 136.245


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 19, 2009)

So what did we get for leveling up last session?
One feat, one talent, and a +1 to one ability score?

And what was it that you were saying about defenses?
And if we meet all of the pre-reqs, with the exception of BAB, we can prestige if we want to?

And how are we doing HP? Max, Average, rolling?


----------



## JediJake (Nov 20, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> So what did we get for leveling up last session?
> One feat, one talent, and a +1 to one ability score?
> 
> And what was it that you were saying about defenses?
> ...



Yes, yes, and yes. Reviewing the races also leads me to think that the Miralukan character has a distinct advantage when it comes to characters, getting another two talents and feat in addition to the other bits. So that in mind, the other players can choose another talent from their class list or one that they think their character would have as a "racial" talent or another feat.

Defenses; I did the math and added it up, the sweet spot for defenses are the class defense bonuses as I've laid them out and half of your level instead of adding your full level, you get your half level at the odd levels. +1 at first level, +2 at three 3 at 5 and so on.

HP; As if you had rolled max. Nobles get +6 Scoundrels get +8 and Soldiers get +12.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 24, 2009)

Roll Call!!!
Who's gonna show up tomorrow?

I will.


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 24, 2009)

Do you even need to ask? No brainer.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 24, 2009)

i'll be there..     
 sorry for missing last week. i had a problem with a new medication and was unable to make it..


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 24, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> Do you even need to ask? No brainer.



Hey, I figure that if everybody who says that they will be there say that they can make before hand, we might be able to get started sooner


----------



## Angry Halfling (Nov 24, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Roll Call!!!
> Who's gonna show up tomorrow?
> 
> I will.




I'll be there.  I got my pc problem worked out so I'll be on time tonight.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, I guess if you guys all want to play I should oblige. However I would like to get started at seven sharp instead of six thirty plus an hour give or take, if thats all right with you guys.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 24, 2009)

Stupid question,  i forgot, EST or CST?


----------



## JediJake (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh and did you guys want to double cross Warrack Raden? If so I need to know, if not we can just hand wave the information exchange.


----------



## snakejawz (Nov 24, 2009)

Mwahaha, someone call in a heavy?


----------



## snakejawz (Nov 24, 2009)

Jake, take a look at my Defenses section, looks shabbier than some of the other guys (Nax) just making sure i got it right.

i'll be filling in my background stuff later today.

Star Wars: A New Fear :: (Read-Only) - Myth-Weavers

:EDIT: i decided to go for a balanced defense instead. made the numbers more even and i hate odd numbered stats. (a 20 is more comfortable than a 19 in defenses)


----------



## snakejawz (Nov 24, 2009)

on a side note, Jake, your phone wont let me call you.

And hello to all the other players! Looking forward to gaming with you.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 24, 2009)

Honestly?
I think we should hand the little prick over to guy that we met in the bar (his name escapes me at the moment)
But that is just my sentiments after his comments on the whole "explain to the daughter and the wife of the guy you just let die slowly and painfully" incident.


----------



## Angry Halfling (Nov 24, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Well, I guess if you guys all want to play I should oblige. However I would like to get started at seven sharp instead of six thirty plus an hour give or take, if thats all right with you guys.




I'm cool with whatever.



JediJake said:


> Oh and did you guys want to double cross Warrack Raden? If so I need to know, if not we can just hand wave the information exchange.




You guys know Z'ink's not gonna make a decisions either way on that.  (But me, I say give him up.)


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 24, 2009)

I would not so be inclined to hand the guy over. I made a deal with Warrack; and if he is willing to honor it (giving the information about how/where to find Jax), then I don't want to turn him in.

Also, Jake, do we also add our Con modifier to the 6/8/12 HP we got at level 2?


[What's up snakejawz. I play Nax in game. And thank you, I like my intimidating stats.]


----------



## snakejawz (Nov 24, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> Also, Jake, do we also add our Con modifier to the 6/8/12 HP we got at level 2?





thats what he had me do.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 24, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> Stupid question,  i forgot, EST or CST?



CST, I'm in oklahoma



snakejawz said:


> on a side note, Jake, your phone wont let me call you.



Yeah, its on the frits.



ffanxii4ever said:


> Honestly?
> I think we should hand the little prick over to guy that we met in the bar (his name escapes me at the moment)
> But that is just my sentiments after his comments on the whole "explain to the daughter and the wife of the guy you just let die slowly and painfully" incident.



I sense much anger in you. Your fairly certain that if you hand him over to the Ebon Wolves it will directly lead to his death.



zaxehammer said:


> I would not so be inclined to hand the guy over. I made a deal with Warrack; and if he is willing to honor it (giving the information about how/where to find Jax), then I don't want to turn him in.
> 
> Also, Jake, do we also add our Con modifier to the 6/8/12 HP we got at level 2?



You made the deal, but will your companions honor it? The man might not be much in a fight but he is truly dangerous slime in many different ways. Perhaps its better that he die....

Also you get your con bonus as well.


I do need you to come to some kind of consensus on whether or not you let him free or hand him over though. Before we get started.


----------



## snakejawz (Nov 24, 2009)

Jake, how many rockets / grenades / chem fuel do i have? (i think those are my only projectile weapons)

you said 2 clips but we didnt discuss how many was in a clip.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 24, 2009)

snakejawz said:


> Jake, how many rockets / grenades / chem fuel do i have? (i think those are my only projectile weapons)
> 
> you said 2 clips but we didnt discuss how many was in a clip.



2 grenades of your choice, 2 full blaster packs for the hand gun, 8 rockets total for the main weapon, and two flame canisters.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 24, 2009)

JediJake said:


> ffanxii4ever said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly?
> ...



Right, so I'll count that as a successful Use the Force(Search your Feelings) check

So, in the interest trying to keep to the light side, I won't personally hand him over to the Ebon Wolves.
However, I will not object/protest if that is what the majority of the party wants to do


----------



## JediJake (Nov 24, 2009)

Could you guys break down your defenses for me? I'm having a little trouble adding them up.


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 24, 2009)

Snakejawz: I looked at your sheet and I believe your Fort and Will Defenses should be 21 and 13, respectively, because


> you get your half level at the odd levels. +1 at first level, +2 at three 3 at 5 and so on.



Also, I don't think you should be getting all 4 of your Dex mod to Reflex because of the armor. I know it adds it automatically, so I would suggest putting a -2 in the misc box.




> Could you guys break down your defenses for me? I'm having a little trouble adding them up.



Fortitude: 24 [10+5(equipment)+4(Con)+1(1/2level)+4(Martial Arts Master Class Bonus)]

Reflex: 25 [10+10(armor)+2(Dex)+2(Martial Arts Master Class Bonus)+2(Martial arts I&II)-1(size)]

Will: 15 [10+2(Wis)+2(Soldier Class Bonus)+1(1/2 level)]


Jake: Do we also get another Destiny Point for leveling?


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 24, 2009)

i though that you get an armor bonus OR  a lvl bonus on defences?


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 24, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> i though that you get an armor bonus OR  a lvl bonus on defences?




It is OR for Reflex (unless you have certain talents). The bonus from an armor to Fortitude defense is an equipment bonus, not an armor bonus; therefore, stacking with the 1/2 level bonus.

This is laid out on Page 145 of the core rulebook (with exception to the house rule of course).


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 24, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Could you guys break down your defenses for me? I'm having a little trouble adding them up.



Fort: 20 = 10 + 1 (1/2 level) + 3 (armor) + 3 (CON) + 2 (Soldier) + 1 (misc)
Reflex: 22 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Soldier) + 1 (misc)
Will: 14 = 10 + 1 (1/2 level) + 2 (WIS) + 1 (misc)

all of the misc is from here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/267100-swse-new-fear-ooc.html#post4977553

I did make two mistakes, I'm not quite sure where they came from, huh. I did fix them.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 24, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Right, so I'll count that as a successful Use the Force(Search your Feelings) check
> 
> So, in the interest trying to keep to the light side, I won't personally hand him over to the Ebon Wolves.
> However, I will not object/protest if that is what the majority of the party wants to do



You could however be doing more harm letting him go. You see how hes destroyed the lives of the men under his employ and laughed at their misfortune. It is indeed hard to know what is right. He does deserve justice.



zaxehammer said:


> Snakejawz: I looked at your sheet and I believe your Fort and Will Defenses should be 21 and 13, respectively, because
> Also, I don't think you should be getting all 4 of your Dex mod to Reflex because of the armor. I know it adds it automatically, so I would suggest putting a -2 in the misc box.
> 
> 
> ...



He gets his full dex bonus to his armor (its a Taung thing.)

Also I need to apologize, you can select talents and gain the abilities of the advanced classes, but you don't get the defense bonuses for taking the class, everyone gets a blanket +3 at 5 and another at level ten. 


zaxehammer said:


> It is OR for Reflex (unless you have certain talents). The bonus from an armor to Fortitude defense is an equipment bonus, not an armor bonus; therefore, stacking with the 1/2 level bonus.
> 
> This is laid out on Page 145 of the core rulebook (with exception to the house rule of course).



Yes, this.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh, also could you guys when you log in log in as your characters first name please? Makes it mucho easier(looking at you final fantasy fan seven forever) to whisper sweet nothings at you.


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 24, 2009)

> Fort: 20 = 10 + 1 (1/2 level) + 3 (armor) + 3 (CON) + 2 (Soldier) + 1 (misc)
> Reflex: 22 = 10 + 6 (armor) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Soldier) + 1 (misc)
> Will: 14 = 10 + 1 (1/2 level) + 2 (WIS) + 1 (misc)
> 
> all of the misc is from here: [SWSE] A New Fear (OOC)




I thought the misc bonuses you are referencing take the place of the Soldier/Noble/Scoundrel class bonuses. Clarification on this, Jake?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 24, 2009)

JediJake said:


> You could however be doing more harm letting him go. You see how hes destroyed the lives of the men under his employ and laughed at their misfortune. It is indeed hard to know what is right. He does deserve justice.



You know what? The little girl disliked him, and I'm feeling guilty about the whole situation so my vote is to hand him over, if for no other reason than she thought he was a bad man.  Listening to the instincts of the innocent, that is what I will do.



JediJake said:


> Also I need to apologize, you can select talents and gain the abilities of the advanced classes, but you don't get the defense bonuses for taking the class, everyone gets a blanket +3 at 5 and another at level ten.



Do we get the base class bonuses (ie Soldier/Scoundrel/Noble)?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 24, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Oh, also could you guys when you log in log in as your characters first name please? Makes it mucho easier(looking at you final fantasy fan seven forever) to whisper sweet nothings at you.



Its twelve, not seven, I didn't like seven
But sure


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 25, 2009)

As my final statement on the betraying Warrack thing: I think the information we can get about Geddon is too valuable. It's possible that after we use that info, we could track down the slicer again and bring him to justice.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 25, 2009)

Fort:20=    +5(armor), +1(lvl),+2(con),+2(misc)
Reflex: 26=  +10(armor), +2(class), +3(dex), +1(misc)   
Will:23=   +5(armor), +1(lvl), +1(class), +4(wis), +2(misc)  

armor has superior agile mod. 
grand army of the republic feat.. pg 31


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 25, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> As my final statement on the betraying Warrack thing: I think the information we can get about Geddon is too valuable. It's possible that after we use that info, we could track down the slicer again and bring him to justice.



Didn't he give us the information already?
As far as he knows, Geddon is dead, as he went up against all of the Ebon Wolves
Or am I forgetting something?


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 25, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Didn't he give us the information already?
> As far as he knows, Geddon is dead, as he went up against all of the Ebon Wolves
> Or am I forgetting something?




Yeah, you are. He admitted that he lied to us when he said the Wolves killed him. Warrack knows how/where to find him, which is when I made the deal with him. Our ship for the info.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 25, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> Yeah, you are. He admitted that he lied to us when he said the Wolves killed him. Warrack knows how/where to find him, which is when I made the deal with him. Our ship for the info.



Huh, my bad.
In that case, the mission comes before my personal feelings
But I bet that there is someway to track our ship or something, right?
Maybe?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 25, 2009)

Bad Internet Connection! Bad!


----------



## JediJake (Nov 25, 2009)

Actaully the only useful information he has is where Draago's palace is. He's never seen anyone survive against the wolves, but there is the off chance that Jax lived.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 25, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Actaully the only useful information he has is where Draago's palace is. He's never seen anyone survive against the wolves, but there is the off chance that Jax lived.



Right so my vote is as follows:
if this is all of the information that he has, and we know that, then hand him over to the wolves
If we sincerely think he has more information, I will reluctantly let him go


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 25, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Actaully the only useful information he has is where Draago's palace is. He's never seen anyone survive against the wolves, but there is the off chance that Jax lived.




Oh, I had though he explicitly knew where we could possibly find Geddon (which is why I made such a deal.) If this was a misunderstanding in the last session, then I will hand him over if he can't help us complete our mission any further than finding Draago.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah, he doesn't know much of use about Jax.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 25, 2009)

well my character was not there for all this,,, but if we gave our word to some one.. Xander would want to honor that word. but like i said wasnt there so..


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 25, 2009)

So what are the magic address numbers tonight Jake?


----------



## JediJake (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, see if you guys can start logging in


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 25, 2009)

need the log in info..


----------



## Angry Halfling (Nov 25, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Ok, see if you guys can start logging in




The IP address from last week isn't letting me connect.


----------



## JediJake (Nov 25, 2009)

Huh, ok I'm going to restart the server and pm you guys the new info.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Nov 25, 2009)

waiting, and waiting some more


----------



## snakejawz (Nov 25, 2009)

im thinking about a double trigger or a pulse charger as my upgrade.
800 or 2000 credits, depending on what jake allows.


----------



## zaxehammer (Nov 25, 2009)

Does an arm cannon even have a trigger?


----------



## snakejawz (Nov 25, 2009)

yes, deep inside. but good luck getting your hand out when you find it ;-)


----------



## snakejawz (Nov 25, 2009)

forgot to add 1/2 my level to defenses.

Fort 21 = 10 + 5 armor + 1 (1/2 lvl) + 1 class + 4 Con Mod
Ref 26 = 10 + 10 armor + (0 lvl bonus?) + 1 class + 4 Dex Mod (Taung's rock)
Will 13 = 10 + 1 (1/2 lvl) + 1 class + 1 Wis Mod

will is definately not my strong point. i must have not been a only child.


----------



## snakejawz (Nov 25, 2009)

im thinking about shortening my char's first name to simply Verda.
i noticed alittle confusion last night when addressing me.

perhaps the translation would make more sense. "The Shadow Indomitable"

some of you guys kept calling me "The" all night


----------



## JediJake (Nov 28, 2009)

*A few things...*

Firstly; I hope everyone had a happy turkey day! I'm still stuffed, I keep refueling on leftovers(I need to keep my bulbous figure intact).

B; I've been thinking, which is usually a bad thing. The biggest modification I've had in mind is inspired by Raven Crowking and his expertly crafted RCFG(link in his sig) called the Drop. Surprise isn't all that scary to me in regular D20, dude wearing full plate and low dex is just as hard to hit as he was when he wasn't expecting to get hit as when he is, and getting stabbed in the back is a minor annoyance. To that end, I think I've come up with something fun. If a creature is caught unawares he takes a minus ten to all defences (including DT). This accounts for being blindsided or shot in the back and attacked while sleeping and all that. If you get surprise that first attack is potentially and generally devastating. Get unexpectedly stabbed from behind and the consequences can be most dire.

Next; The noble is a neat class all about boosting other people, but when they do that, they rarely get to do anything fun for themselves. To spend a standard action to shout a few encouraging words and give other people extra actions seems a tad too harsh to me. I was thinking about changing those abilities to move actions instead of standard actions, to get the feel of a commander that leads a battlefield from the front line.

Fourthlike; This one could potentially break the game, but I like to go big or go home. I dislike once per encounter powers. They just don't feel right to me at all. So I would like to try something that you I hope you enjoy. Whenever an ability says usuable once per encounter, change that to read once per turn. If it says once per turn it can be used once per attack.

5; Prestige Classers, since we are basically playing "gestalt" SWSE in addition to having access to the talents of your respective prestige class you also get the even level ability of the or the normal feat obtained by the normal classes. Also, I have miscounted the feats so you guys get yet another one as your special ability unless you prestiged out. Another thing I should mention is that you can mix and match. Say Naxzilla qualifies for both the elite trooper and martail artist PC's, He can choose a talent from martial artist, the DR from elite trooper, and a feat from leveling up. Or he could choose a talent from elite trooper, the feat for leveling and a soldier feat. Does that make sense?

Last; This would be a favor to me. There isn't any bonus xp in it but I would really dig it if you guys wrote a short version (or long) of whats taken place from the perspective of your character thus far. From the rough landings, to the gang fights, ending with the discovery of the Sith on Terranik. It would help me develop the story a little better, define your destinies and generally give me insight into how your characters see the galaxy.

Oh; Your gear upgrades! You recieve a free selection from the Tech Specialist feat on page 21 of Starships, your armor counts as a vehicle, droid, device, or uh armor. If you can think of a decent reason why I should allow a certain thing not on the list I'm not completely unreasonable,(or sane I'm told) as long as it makes sense. Want your armor to give a plus two con bonus? Sure, it releases drugs that make you tougher, or the like.You can upgrade an already upgraded piece of gear, just not in the same way. No +3 Attack or +7 damage weapons just yet.
You also got paid for your work thus far, 3000 credits apiece that you can spend however you like, including upgrades to existing equipment.

What do you think? Any of those rules sound absurd? Too crazy? Anything you would like to see updated or change? Please keep me apprised.

Good Gaming, Jake


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Nov 29, 2009)

Quick question, does SR from separate sources stack?
And yeah, those level advancement rules make sense


----------



## snakejawz (Nov 29, 2009)

ok so +1 feat, a free upgrade (my choice? mwahaha) and 3k credz.

not so sure on the credz since all i did was shoot a few sithies (pronounced sissies with a TH)


----------



## snakejawz (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for bringing my attention to the tech specialist feat, shortly after telling me i have 1 more feat than i thought. :-D

so i took tech specialist as my additional feat.
also the improved speed looked nice for my concept for my armor.
that makes my speed 37.5 now.  so how do you move half a square?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 1, 2009)

Is the game at 6:30 tonight, or at 7:00? (CST of course)


----------



## JediJake (Dec 1, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Quick question, does SR from separate sources stack?
> And yeah, those level advancement rules make sense



Hmm, lets Star Trek it and say the "Harmonic Frequency Technobabbles" have to match up and that they would stack. However much I like the idea of shields, I don't think the execution was the best. I read a house rule once in a thread that SR functions like Temp HP and that your recharge action put a fourth back onto your SR. I think thats what I would like to try. 



snakejawz said:


> thanks for bringing my attention to the tech specialist feat, shortly after telling me i have 1 more feat than i thought. :-D
> 
> so i took tech specialist as my additional feat.
> also the improved speed looked nice for my concept for my armor.
> that makes my speed 37.5 now.  so how do you move half a square?



+2 Squares o' sweet sweet movement.



ffanxii4ever said:


> Is the game at 6:30 tonight, or at 7:00? (CST of course)



7:00, The Snakeeyes has a family thing he needs to take care of and an extra thirty minutes might help him out. Not to mention our friendly neighborhood Yuzzems finals difficulties. I wouldn't mind if you guys started loggin in round 6:45 though just so we can dispense with the pleasantries.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 1, 2009)

all be there, im read to game NOW!!! lol  i spend a few hours last night finishing macros for all my force powers.. WHAT A PAIN IN THE A$$!!!!!


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 1, 2009)

Here is Arkan' run-down on the events so far:

Approaching the trash planet, Arkan mouthed off to his superiors regarding whether or not he remembered the mission, and if he had even looked to see what the mission was in the first place. Immediately afterwards the ship encountered a debris storm of some sort which the blind miraluka utterly failed at attempting to pilot the ship through, and it was left to Arkan to pilot the ship through the storm. Once through, there was a heated discussion between the authorities on the planet and Nax regarding landing procedures. Once on the ground, Arkan proceeded to try and hop out of the ship before there was a bridge from the ship to the ground, and ended up injuring himself before ever getting into any combat. 
 Once again another argument ensued between Nax and in this case a female wookie parking attendant. After paying the docking fee, and being accosted by the local swoopbike gang, we entered a bar where we met with the leader of the Ebon Wolves. One spiked drink and a forgotten flirtation later, we were on our way to finding the splicer. A quick confrontation with the aforementioned swoopbike gang later, and a new recruit courtesy of the Ebon Wolves, and we met with a bum who warned us about some murderous construction droids. After eliminating the robotic menace, we hunted the source of their malfunctions. A quick combat and an uncomfortable conversation then occurred, ending with a false promise given to the slicer and the return to the bar, where we handed him over to the leader of the Wolves. Once we met another ally, this one bionically enhanced, we had a quick fight with some Sith apprentices that hardly stood a chance. We then agreed to act as agents for the leader of the Wolves, with the ultimate intention of removing the resident Hutt from power and finding the missing Sector Ranger.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 1, 2009)

Also, regarding SR, with this SR=temp HP rule does this mean that a SR of 5 is the same as having 5 temp hp? At an SR of 5 this might not make much of a difference, but what about when you hit something like an SR of 15?   With SR as temp hp, this greatly lowers the usefulness of shields because once the SR (as temp) is gone, it is gone regardless if the damage dealt was >SR or not.
And I take it any damage dealt to SR is not going to play into exceed the Damage Threshold or not, correct? i.e. you are hit for a total of 30 damage, normally this would knock you down the track since your DT is 20, but your SR absorbed 15 damage which reduces that damage that you take 15 damage, which is less than your DT so you don't get knocked down the track.

And there are Shield Generators in the KOTOR source book, and I was curious about whether or not the SR 15 and SR 20 shields are now considered as "Heavy Armor" since they were Medium armor and you rolled medium armor into heavy armor (this now means that light armor has two shield generators, SR 5 and SR 10, but heavy has four, SR 15, 20, 25, 30)


----------



## JediJake (Dec 2, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Also, regarding SR, with this SR=temp HP rule does this mean that a SR of 5 is the same as having 5 temp hp? At an SR of 5 this might not make much of a difference, but what about when you hit something like an SR of 15?   With SR as temp hp, this greatly lowers the usefulness of shields because once the SR (as temp) is gone, it is gone regardless if the damage dealt was >SR or not.
> And I take it any damage dealt to SR is not going to play into exceed the Damage Threshold or not, correct? i.e. you are hit for a total of 30 damage, normally this would knock you down the track since your DT is 20, but your SR absorbed 15 damage which reduces that damage that you take 15 damage, which is less than your DT so you don't get knocked down the track.
> 
> And there are Shield Generators in the KOTOR source book, and I was curious about whether or not the SR 15 and SR 20 shields are now considered as "Heavy Armor" since they were Medium armor and you rolled medium armor into heavy armor (this now means that light armor has two shield generators, SR 5 and SR 10, but heavy has four, SR 15, 20, 25, 30)



I agree with what your saying about the condition track movement, but I don't think I understand what you mean on the usefulness of the shields declining... Just recharge them, and viola your shields are back to full. Also lets just split them down the middle, and that SR 15 is light and the rest are heavy. 

Blech, I just read the shield generator rules on KOTOR, they kinda suck. Don't worry about the dex penalty and charges and all that stuff, to activate a sheild takes a power pack. If the sheild completely dies, the power pack burned out and you need to slap a new one in to reactivate it.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 2, 2009)

okey, deh knew nhumbers ar .144.110 wit da furst fyve bein ze sayme. Join anytime.


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 2, 2009)

the world as i see it so far;

i remember battle. lots of bloody battles.
i remember being a decorated soldier, somewhere else, somewhere far away and distant.
it's all gone now. my feeling, my skills, my life. just faint memories of who i was.
im just a shadow of my former self, a shadow that refuses to die.
the only clear memories of my life i have are after the operation.
learning to walk again, learning to eat, learning that my body is just a vessel and what i thought was me is gone forever.
Learning the Sith caused me this pain.
my family, my friends, my life, all gone because of the Sith.
they tell me nobody survived the attack, except what was left of me.
they say nobody saw the attackers, but i know it was them.
so i re-learned how to walk, how to kill, how to put my new talents to use.
now i offer my services to my friend Deckard of the Ebon Wolves in hopes that i will someday come to know my assailant, and they come to know the fear of a true mandalorian reborn.


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 2, 2009)

and on the sheilds thing, it takes a standard action to restore your shields, which you can do at any time. recovering HP isnt so easy.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 2, 2009)

snakejawz said:


> the world as i see it so far;
> 
> i remember battle. lots of bloody battles.
> i remember being a decorated soldier, somewhere else, somewhere far away and distant.
> ...



MMMM tasty melodrama! Give yourself a destiny point, Arkan already recorded his.



snakejawz said:


> and on the sheilds thing, it takes a standard action to restore your shields, which you can do at any time. recovering HP isnt so easy.



Sure it is, stab yourself with a stem pack and get back to work.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 2, 2009)

What is the Mobile Assault that the Sith Knight used in the fight that nearly killed Z'ink?


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 2, 2009)

it's like shot-on-the-run for melee attacks. (i think)

move-attack-move


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 2, 2009)

That's it?
I was asking because it was a full attack at the end of a charge which is killer


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 5, 2009)

as said before i may be mistaken.
i havent run any 3.5e games in awhile and my knowledge of the rules is rusty.
Jake can clarify better (especially since he made the character)


----------



## JediJake (Dec 5, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> That's it?
> I was asking because it was a full attack at the end of a charge which is killer



Close, it was a full attack at the end of a surge, Mobile Assault is a talent in Kotor.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 5, 2009)

you mean mobile attack from kotor?  which allows you to move AFTER a full attack with 2 lightsaber, you can move...   you moved before hand and attacked.... so i think you got the order of operations mixed up.     
    a surge is a swifts action that increases your speed and jump... and not an actual move its self... unless its another house rule?


----------



## JediJake (Dec 5, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> you mean mobile attack from kotor?  which allows you to move AFTER a full attack with 2 lightsaber, you can move...   you moved before hand and attacked.... so i think you got the order of operations mixed up.
> a surge is a swifts action that increases your speed and jump... and not an actual move its self... unless its another house rule?



You are absolutely right, which makes that talent decidedly special. I'm toying with the idea that everyone should get to use their move and attack actions together with full attacks. I've done this with my 3.5 games and its worked extremely well. The battlefield is always shifting and a person with mobile assault would be able to move between his attacks.


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 8, 2009)

wait until they find out what i did with all those credits. :evil smile:


----------



## JediJake (Dec 8, 2009)

HA! I can't wait till they get a loada the new guy.

Also, if you want to buy gear, go ahead and do it, Garv will put it on for free.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 8, 2009)

JediJake said:


> You are absolutely right, which makes that talent decidedly special. I'm toying with the idea that everyone should get to use their move and attack actions together with full attacks. I've done this with my 3.5 games and its worked extremely well. The battlefield is always shifting and a person with mobile assault would be able to move between his attacks.




Right so surge now allows you to move the distance appropiate to your UtF check and Mobile Attack (lightsabers) allows you to move your speed after a full attack?

Additional List of Questions:
1) And since we get mucho money now, are we still able to purchase upgrades for equipment? 
2) And if so is it the greater of one tenth the original cost of the item or 1000 credits?  
3) And how many upgrades can the Katarn Class (the light armor) have, not counting the built-in generator? 2? (By upgrades I am talking of the Tech Specialist upgrades)
4) And if we are at the limit of upgrades/mods can we remove one to add another in its place?


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 8, 2009)

I had a few questions as well..

1.  so after reading the book on how to attack items...  am i correct to assume to attack an item its   10+size mod,+ref defense of person holding item ( minus armor bonus and natural armor if any) 

So if i attacked Arkan's light saber i would need a  10+1+17=28  
 17= 10 + 1 (1/2 lvl) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Soldier) + 1 (misc)

which i would have to role a 19 or better to hit!!! 

2. can we gain the stunt bonus force point, on force powers? since force powers now require an attack roll as well as a skill check.

3.  if we gain a free force (action point) from the stunt system, can we still use a force point to preform a force powers special bonus?

4. are we aloud to retrain at all when we lvl, there was a talent, and possible a feat i would like to change now that i know some of the house rules and the prestige system better?


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 8, 2009)

since i talk to jake often, i'll try to field some of these.

1: no the item wouldnt get 10 twice.it would be 18. 10 + 1 (1/2 lvl) + 4 (DEX) + 1 (Soldier) + 1 (misc, if this applies to the item) +1 (size, is this the size of the whole lightsaber or just the handle? i would use size mods for just the handle since the rest is indestructable, would be +4 or 8 i think)

2: need jake's thoughts (i think anything thats really cool will get a stunt point)

3: he sorta let Sam do this in the last game. (the rock throwing was uber cool)

4: jake let me retrain something i hadnt used, so i'd assume yes.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 8, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Right so surge now allows you to move the distance appropiate to your UtF check and Mobile Attack (lightsabers) allows you to move your speed after a full attack?
> 
> Additional List of Questions:
> 1) And since we get mucho money now, are we still able to purchase upgrades for equipment?
> ...



Surge works like normal, adding the move speed to your regular speed, mobile assault lets you break up your move and attacks any way you want. If you have three attacks and speed 20 and three enemies in a row, you can attack move attack move attack. Normal people can move full attack.
1)Yes 2)Triple the price if it goes on your armor to 3000, gear as normal. 3)I've given this one some additional thought, after master debating with myself, Katarn class armor also has the following Mandalorian Upgrades; Integrated equipment 5, internal generator, helmet package, and three free upgrade slots. Krayt has the same stuff, but four upgrade slots. Adding a tech specialist upgrade costs a slot. Your original "Special Gear" item does not count towards this number of upgrades. 



Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> I had a few questions as well..
> 
> 1.  so after reading the book on how to attack items...  am i correct to assume to attack an item its   10+size mod,+ref defense of person holding item ( minus armor bonus and natural armor if any)
> 
> ...



1]Yes, a sunder attack is an ion burst is a force disarm attack. It's far more difficult to yank the guns out of soldiers hands or deactivate lightsabers with a thought, thats why Qui Gon, didn't blow up Maul's saber. Vader showed his overwhelming power by ripping Han's blaster from him. 
2]Stunting I have decided is a swift action, so sure! 
3]Yes, you can and should as stunt force points are lost after combat ends.
4]Certainly, If you aren't happy with your character concept or execution you can change it, I would much prefer that you lose a power that you havent used in game yet to do it though.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 8, 2009)

odds are this is pushing it, but what about the Superior Tech upgrades? Are they available at 1/5 the cost or 2,000 credits? (6,000 for the armor)


----------



## JediJake (Dec 8, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> odds are this is pushing it, but what about the Superior Tech upgrades? Are they available at 1/5 the cost or 2,000 credits? (6,000 for the armor)



Yeah, nice try. Add another zero. +5 damage? 10,000 credits. Mobile Armor? 10,000 credits. Make sense?


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 8, 2009)

in case anyone wanted a visual, this is basically what my arm-cannon looks like.

add iron-man style mini-rockst on the top and a small napalm storage tank on the bottom and it's ready to rock out.

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/m..._Mechanics.jpg/200px-Arm_Cannon_Mechanics.jpg

:EDIT:
http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/metroid/images/0/0c/Beams.jpg
like the green one expanded on the left, except a longer smooth barrel.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 8, 2009)

So...do you want to be called Megaman or Samus? I'm leaning towards Samus cause you know....boobs.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 8, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Yeah, nice try. Add another zero. +5 damage? 10,000 credits. Mobile Armor? 10,000 credits. Make sense?



Alright, alright I was only quoting prices from the Scum and Villainy book, that's all.


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 8, 2009)

JediJake said:


> So...do you want to be called Megaman or Samus? I'm leaning towards Samus cause you know....boobs.




exactly like Samus's arm cannon, with missiles and napalm.

except it's attached to a Terminator that looks like Predator and has a suit of armor that would make a space marine feal inadequate.

sorry Jake, no boobs


----------



## zaxehammer (Dec 8, 2009)

Anybody want to give a rundown of last week's events so we don't have to spend time in game going over that stuff?

Also, even though it's awesome, I would like to get out of my Krayt armor so I can use some of the other Martial Arts Feats (which require light armor). If I were to try and sell the Krayt armor how much would it go for? Or could I just trade it up for the Katarn armor or possibly something else with a little higher armor bonus and less Dex bonus?


----------



## JediJake (Dec 8, 2009)

snakejawz said:


> it's attached to a Terminator that looks like Predator and has a suit of armor that would make a space marine feal inadequate.
> 
> sorry Jake, no boobs



Heh, I've statted space marine armor and you are sadly mistaken. And I've seen you topless, lying to me will do you no good.



zaxehammer said:


> Anybody want to give a rundown of last week's events so we don't have to spend time in game going over that stuff?
> 
> Also, even though it's awesome, I would like to get out of my Krayt armor so I can use some of the other Martial Arts Feats (which require light armor). If I were to try and sell the Krayt armor how much would it go for? Or could I just trade it up for the Katarn armor or possibly something else with a little higher armor bonus and less Dex bonus?



You can use those martial arts feats in heavy armor. That has always seemed like a silly rule to me. Oooh lookit me imma ranger in medium armor! Oh crap, I forgots how to shoot a bow or fight with two swords...That makes perfect sense. You can't sell it cause it smells like yuzzem...Nobody wants that.

Quick rundown? You trained some Mandalorians in the finer points of hitting people in the face really hard whilst everyone else flew to Draago's palace and picked a fight with some pissy piggies in a battle royale with cheese. They won and you got paid an extra 10000 credits.


----------



## zaxehammer (Dec 8, 2009)

So is that 10k creds each?



> You can use those martial arts feats in heavy armor.




Awesome, thanks.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 8, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Quick rundown? You trained some Mandalorians in the finer points of hitting people in the face really hard whilst everyone else flew to Draago's palace and picked a fight with some pissy piggies in a battle royale with cheese. They won and you got paid an extra 10000 credits.



10k? I thought the paycheck was just 9k?
Or is this a bonus, unrelated to the bets since he wasn't in the fight?

And the game is set for 7 cst, right?


----------



## JediJake (Dec 8, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> 10k? I thought the paycheck was just 9k?
> Or is this a bonus, unrelated to the bets since he wasn't in the fight?
> 
> And the game is set for 7 cst, right?



He got paid an extra thousand for helping train the Mandalorians.

Yes 7.

Also, it would be awesome if everyone just went ahead and bought gear if you wanted too.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 8, 2009)

JediJake said:


> He got paid an extra thousand for helping train the Mandalorians.
> 
> Yes 7.
> 
> Also, it would be awesome if everyone just went ahead and bought gear if you wanted too.



I'm just going to hold off until I get 10k so that I can buy myself a Superior Tech upgrade


----------



## zaxehammer (Dec 9, 2009)

And the magic number for the address is?


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 9, 2009)

waiting....jake-o


----------



## JediJake (Dec 9, 2009)

.154.180 for the last ones.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 9, 2009)

Man, wut? Zink your in the negs not dead.


----------



## kewlg1987 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ragequit!!


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 9, 2009)

hey Nax, I was just wondering about something:
How do you have a +15 to hit and you do 3d12+1d4+24 damage?
I wanna do that much damage *pouts*


----------



## JediJake (Dec 9, 2009)

*Lightsaber Forms*

I've had a few ideas on some changes to the lightsaber forms listed in the books, you can take them or leave them but these make far more sense to me.

Form I:Shii-Cho "The Determination Form" 
Prerequisites;Weapon Focus
Benefits; +1 to attack +2 to damage. Straight up makes you a better swordsman.

Form II: Makashi "The Contention Form" 
Prerequisites; Riposte, Int 14
Benefits; You can choose to use your Int bonus for attack and damage, and may riposte once per round even on a _failed _block. This counts as an attack of opportunity. You see openings where no one else does and take ruthless advantage of them.

Form III: Soresu "The Resilience Form"
Prerequisites; Melee Defense, Con 14
Benefits; You can use your con bonus for attack and damage, You may also subtract a number from your attack roll no greater than your level and can place double that number into your hp on a succesful attack. A Soresu master is a defensive juggernaut capable of holding of hordes of lesser foes for hours.

Form IIV: Ataru "The Aggression Form"
Prerequisites; Rapid Strike, Dex 14
Benefits; Dex to attack and damage, you also do not suffer the -2 when using the rapid strike feat and only suffer a -3 when using improved rapid strike.

Form V: Djem So/Shien "The Preserverance Form"
Prerequisites; Power Attack, Str 14
Benefits; Whenever you use power attack you may choose to take up to a -5 on your Reflex Defense instead of your attack bonus for the use of power attacking. You can do this ranged or melee attacks and can use your Str bonus to attack when Redirecting a ranged attack. You weather potentialy fatal attacks to deliver one of your own.

Form VI: Niman "The Moderation Form"
Prerequisites; Improved Defenses, Wisdom 14
Benefits; You may use your wisdom bonus to attack; you can choose to subtract a number no greater than -5 and add a corresponding bonus to either your Fort Def or your Will Defense. You don't actually have to attack to gain these bonuses like you do the other forms. As much a state of mind as a form of combat, Niman practitioners are the calm in the center of their own saber swarm.

Form VII: Juyo "The Ferocity Form"
Prerequisites; Any other lightsaber form, Cha 14
Benefits; You may use your Cha bonus to attack and dam; and your critical threat is increased by 1, so if its normally 20, its now 19-20.

Form VII; Vaapad 
Prereq; Juyo, Double Attack, Multiattack Proficiency 
Benefits; When making a full attack you can choose to make another attack at a -5. By willingly accepting a darkside point you can negate this -5 penalty.

Jar'kai; Prereq; Dual WM I, Lightsaber Def I
Benefits; Offensive Jar'kai grants you a bonus to damage equal to the # of lightsabers you are using +1.  Defensive Jar'Kai doubles the benefits of lightsaber defense. Switching between the two is a swift action.

Dun Moch; Prereq; DSP=to Wis Score, any 2 forms.
Benefits; You can attack with Cha and any condition track movement caused by your damage is persistant, if anyone uses a force point while you use this form they gain a DSP. This form also counts as the juyo form for the uses of force powers. Users of this form emit howling cries as they attack, jeering taunts and weakening the resolve of their enemies and inflicting greivous wounds with every opening.
Boomerang Effect of Dun Moch; a victim of Dun Moch can use the Rage force power if they accept two darkside points. The "victim" can use either his own utf check or the Sith's utf check, whichever is higher. Must be force sensitive.

These talents and their interaction with lightsaber form powers; If you have the correct form for the specified power, Falling Avalanche for Djem So, Makashi Riposte for Makashi, you dont remove this force power from your suite but you must spend a force point to gain the effects of having the talent, or the special effects of the power itself. 

Those are the biggest ones, I'll do sokan, preatoria vonil, strong style and the others later. I'll also write out a complete listing of all my backward and wayward house rules so I can just point at them, plug my ears and stop listening to your whining.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 9, 2009)

A couple of questions/comments:
First, can you use multiple forms at once like you normally can?
Second, is the take "you can take them or leave them" comment just another *thbbbt* comment or can we chose to use these or the forms in the book or mix-and-match?
And by what method did you come up with these modifications, I mean take Shi-Cho for example normally it improves subsequent block and deflect attempts, now it just adds to your attack and damage.   Or Niman, before it improves your defenses, now it basically allows you to fight defensively better. That's it. Not to mention Ataru, which I can no longer have since if we must use these mostly-new, heavily modified talents rather than the original ones, I do not have the Rapid Strike feat and ergo cannot have Ataru anymore.

Not to sound like a nag, or a bit of a broken record, but you really do need to cut down on all of the house-rules.   Before a game starts, list all of the houserules you want, but after it starts, I would reccoommend that you don't add any houserules that force people to remake their characters.

And stop nerfing Jedi!


----------



## JediJake (Dec 9, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> A couple of questions/comments:
> First, can you use multiple forms at once like you normally can?
> Second, is the take "you can take them or leave them" comment just another *thbbbt* comment or can we chose to use these or the forms in the book or mix-and-match?
> And by what method did you come up with these modifications, I mean take Shi-Cho for example normally it improves subsequent block and deflect attempts, now it just adds to your attack and damage.   Or Niman, before it improves your defenses, now it basically allows you to fight defensively better. That's it. Not to mention Ataru, which I can no longer have since if we must use these mostly-new, heavily modified talents rather than the original ones, I do not have the Rapid Strike feat and ergo cannot have Ataru anymore.
> ...



1.Yes. 2. Mix and match. 3. Long ardous thought and research. Take Shii-Cho for example, RAW it makes your next block or deflect attempt suck slightly less, since this now an attack action to beat the incoming attack, you get a bonus to attack and damage no matter how many you redirect in addition to every other attack you make or niman which gives you a boring plus one to you defenses can now allow you to greatly strengthen your mind and fortify your body with sheer force of will in a way that couldn't have been done before. 

Ataru needing rapid strike was a missprint on my part sry, I haven't slept in over twenty four hours and it's starting to effect me.   

I sincerely apologize if any of you feel like you have to remake your characters because of a supplemental rule we have added, that was never really my goal. My intent was to make the game more enjoyable for everyone with a weather eye toward casual realism and inter party balance. Until the block/deflect change I've put every new rule change large and small that wasn't stated and agreed upon before we started to a popular vote. I felt and still feel that even with the small changes weve implemented force using characters will still far far outshine normal heroes very rapidly. Alas this is something beyond my control. Again I apologize if I have given anyone cause for unhappiness in my game as that was certainly not my intent. If I'm still unable to sleep I'll post a complete accounting of all the rules modifications and then we can take another popular vote and see what that leaves us with and go from there.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 9, 2009)

JediJake said:


> 1.Yes. 2. Mix and match. 3. Long ardous thought and research. Take Shii-Cho for example, RAW it makes your next block or deflect attempt suck slightly less, since this now an attack action to beat the incoming attack, you get a bonus to attack and damage no matter how many you redirect in addition to every other attack you make or niman which gives you a boring plus one to you defenses can now allow you to greatly strengthen your mind and fortify your body with sheer force of will in a way that couldn't have been done before.



Ah I see, thank you



JediJake said:


> Ataru needing rapid strike was a missprint on my part sry, I haven't slept in over twenty four hours and it's starting to effect me.



alright, you worried me there for a sec



JediJake said:


> I sincerely apologize if any of you feel like you have to remake your characters because of a supplemental rule we have added, that was never really my goal. My intent was to make the game more enjoyable for everyone with a weather eye toward casual realism and inter party balance. Until the block/deflect change I've put every new rule change large and small that wasn't stated and agreed upon before we started to a popular vote. I felt and still feel that even with the small changes weve implemented force using characters will still far far outshine normal heroes very rapidly. Alas this is something beyond my control. Again I apologize if I have given anyone cause for unhappiness in my game as that was certainly not my intent. If I'm still unable to sleep I'll post a complete accounting of all the rules modifications and then we can take another popular vote and see what that leaves us with and go from there.



Generally speaking, if I understand where a house rule comes from, I'm fine with it.
But rules issues aside, sorry if I seemed like I was upset, I'm having a lot of fun in the game and I hope it lasts a good long while longer


----------



## JediJake (Dec 9, 2009)

Ah good, I'm glad your having fun and I hope it continues on myself!

Could this possibly make a fun token for Arkan?http://www.jedidirectory.com/ExarKun.jpg

Also in my fatigue I misstyped yet again. Instead of ataru needing weapon finesse it requires rapid strike. Meaning of you change out your weapon finesse with rapid strike, and take ataru, your character would get dex to attack and damage in addition to the other benefits.


----------



## Angry Halfling (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey guys, now that I've had my sleep and I'm not so cranky, I'll tell you why I don't want to play any more.  I think all of you guys are fun to be around, so don't take any of this the wrong way.

All the rules changing is a little much.  Now with that said, if you read any book, it'll tell you that the rules are there as a framework or guide line to be changed as the group sees fit.  I agree with that, but changing the rules after everyone's already made characters, not so cool.  And at very least you should let everyone know what all the changes are going to be before they play.  (And I agree that you've totally nerfed Jedi.)

Hex grids in a game who's rules were designed around playing on a standard square grid does not work!  There's too many rules that are altered in a way that become iffy.  (This is my one point I just can't see any other way.)

Seriously, you guys role played breakfast for 1 hour and 15 min.  Which is cool, some people like to play like that, but it's not for me.  I found myself watching Sons of Anarchy last week and this week I read 2 chapters out of The Zombie Survival Guide.  That's not fair to you guys.  So when it gets to that point, it's time to leave.  (Hence the reason I didn't move away from the 3 piggys on my last turn last night.  Ragedeath no, suicide yes.  So thanks for trying to help me out Robo dude, but like I said last night, don't be sorry.)

Everyone's been cool.  But it's not fair to you guys to have someone around that's not giving it their all.  So in the negative or not (or however that rule is working now) I'm stepping out.  Have fun and I hope you guys replace me with someone that's a better fit for the role.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 9, 2009)

i to am enjoying the game, but like i mentioned last night, it is frustrating when you make a character with one set of rule in mind, and through the coarse of the game the rules change and the character doesn't function like it was meant to.  plus when your new to a game it kind of sucks when you think your getting the system down then  bang house rule, house rule, house rule.

 but other than that im enjoying the game, its nice to be in a game where "THERE IS PEOPLE ROLEPLAYING THERE CHARACTERS" which seems to be lacking in some of my other games.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 9, 2009)

well it was fun gaming with you halfling, sorry to see you go.. sorry the game wasnt a good fit for you... NOW I MUST LOOT YOUR CORPSE


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 9, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Ah good, I'm glad your having fun and I hope it continues on myself!
> 
> Could this possibly make a fun token for Arkan?http://www.jedidirectory.com/ExarKun.jpg



Yeah, I like that better thanks for the suggestion (and considering the subject of the pic, it is oddly appropriate)


JediJake said:


> Also in my fatigue I misstyped yet again. Instead of ataru needing weapon finesse it requires rapid strike. Meaning of you change out your weapon finesse with rapid strike, and take ataru, your character would get dex to attack and damage in addition to the other benefits.



Alright that actually makes a bit more sense because it says to add dex mod to attack and damage, and weapon finesse adds it to attack already (sounded a bit repetitive to me) thanks for clarification

And sorry to hear that halfling, best of luck in all your future endeavors.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 11, 2009)

Angry Halfling said:


> Everyone's been cool.  But it's not fair to you guys to have someone around that's not giving it their all.  So in the negative or not (or however that rule is working now) I'm stepping out.  Have fun and I hope you guys replace me with someone that's a better fit for the role.



Understandable, I've had play style issues before myself. Perhaps in the future you could talk to your DM about what your not having fun with? I ended up pulling some hair out of my skull when you left so abruptly . Sorry that the game wasn't what you thought it was going to be. Good luck and good gaming!



ffanxii4ever said:


> Yeah, I like that better thanks for the suggestion (and considering the subject of the pic, it is oddly appropriate)



Hmm..is it? I hadn't noticed...


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 12, 2009)

so what all did we loot of the bodies of the fallen?  
 and have you given any more thought to my armor upgrade??


----------



## JediJake (Dec 12, 2009)

*The Infamous Houserules Revealed...*

Leveling Up!
[sblock]







JediJake said:


> 1st. Choose a race from this web page  Whoops! Browser Settings Incompatible or stat up your very own custom race if your feeling adventurous, using what Peteyrock and others have created as a guideline. (subject to my approval) Your race grants you one talent and one feat not subject to the class you choose but based on your upbringing and culture.
> 
> 2nd. Put your stats where you want them. Everyone uses the same array 16,16,15,14,13,9.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]The stuff we have already talked about.[sblock]







JediJake said:


> Soldiers get a damage bonus equal to their level. Scoundrels get one equal to half their level, and nobles get to roll damage.
> 
> You can select feats and talents as normal with the changes that you subtract five and halve the BAB Requirements rounding down. Dual Weapon Master III would have a Lvl Requirement of 3, Triple Attack would be level 2 and so on.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]Weapons and Your Face; A Friendly Primer.[sblock]Quick weapon damage changes. Being threatened with a knife is SCARY in real life, but in d20 games its almost a joke weapon. That in my opinion should change. Normal non powered melee weapons deal double their normal damage. Knives? 2d4. Pretty gorram scary. Normal people get stabbed once or twice and they have to go to the emergency room or die. Adding Vibro or Electro to whatever weapon ups its normal die size by one step. Vibroknives do 2d6 damage. Vibrobayonets 2d10. Vibrolongswords and great axes 2d12. Have MA III and feel like going after someones face with a vibroax? You deal 2d12+3+Double Strength+whatever.[/sblock]
Lightsabers![sblock]Every "light" weapon does another die of damage. Small lightsabers do 3d6, regular do 3d8. A comically oversized lightsaber would do 3d10. Lightsabers also count as Slashing, Bludgeoning, Piercing, and Energy Damage. They provide one extra square of reach. I looked at the lightsaber fights and decided it was silly to be able to use them in a grapple without some kind of special training.[/sblock]Fists of Fury! [sblock]Or furious fisting; If you get your unarmed damage over a d12 just start adding another d4 per step. A regular human does 2d4, with MA III does 2d10. Looks like Teras Kasaii basics lets you do a whole 'nother die of damage. So MA I and Teras Kasai would be 3d6, MA III would be 3d10. I'm also going to say that like every other melee damage roll, a normal human does Str x1.5 If you take martial arts I its str bonus x2. If you two weapon fight go back to 1.5 like everybody else has too.[/sblock]Surprise Buttsechs![sblock]*The Drop*; If a creature is caught unawares he takes a minus 5 to all defenses (including DT) and ignores all DR and reactions. This accounts for being blindsided or shot in the back and attacked while sleeping and all that. If you get surprise that first attack is potentially and generally devastating. Get unexpectedly stabbed from behind and the consequences can be most dire.[/sblock]Kinda important![sblock]This one could potentially break the game, but I like to go big or go home. I dislike once per encounter powers. They just don't feel right to me at all. So I would like to try something that you I hope you enjoy. Whenever an ability says usuable once per encounter, change that to read once per turn. If it says once per turn it can be used once per attack.[/sblock]On why I prefer hex grids.[sblock]







Angry Halfling said:


> Hex grids in a game who's rules were designed around playing on a standard square grid does not work! There's too many rules that are altered in a way that become iffy. (This is my one point I just can't see any other way.)



I disagree and here's why; No more diagonal movement costing two squares, no more line of sight issues, no more flanking oddness, no more getting surrounded by eight enemies. Plus they are prettier .[/sblock]Revamped Lightsaber Forms;Now with Strong and Fast Styles[sblock]







JediJake said:


> I've had a few ideas on some changes to the lightsaber forms listed in the books, you can take them or leave them but these make far more sense to me.
> 
> Form I:Shii-Cho "The Determination Form"
> "_It is simple, and its simplicity is strength._" ―Kreia
> ...



[/sblock]My next post will talk about the force and the boosts and minor changes I have in mind.


----------



## zaxehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

> hey Nax, I was just wondering about something:
> How do you have a +15 to hit and you do 3d12+1d4+24 damage?
> I wanna do that much damage *pouts*



Sorry it took so long to get back to you on this.

For unarmed attacks: 15 = 2(BAB)+1(Weapon Focus)+12(STR). I get +12 to my unarmed attacks because of the Hammerblow talent (found in Legacy Era Campaign Guide), which doubles my +6 STR modifier.

For base unarmed attack damage: 3d12+1d4 = Yuzzem base unarmed damage is 1d8. Martial Arts I and II bump it up to 1d12. Melee weapons add extra die to damage (house rule) = 2d12. Teras Kasi Basics talent adds a die to unarmed damage = 3d12. When Teras Kasi Basics is combined with the Teras Kasi Training feat, the character is treated as one size larger for purposes of unarmed damage. Jake stated that this would equate to +1d4 damage per size increase above 1d12.

For unarmed attack damage bonus: 24(19 off hand) = 2(soldier class bonus: house rule)+2(Weapon Specialization)+3(vibroknucklers) +5(superior tech damage bonus[only on my primary hand]) +12(double STR for melee damage: house rule).


However, as per Jake's rules compendium above, if I fight with both fists I only get 1.5xSTR to damage.

So there it is.


P.S. for Jake: looking at the K'thri Training feat, it says that once per round as a swift action a character can make an additional unarmed attack. But since you have house ruled that I can use this attack as part of a full round attack and that once per round actions can be made once per attack, does that mean I get to make this type of attack multiple times if I am fighting with two weapons, using Double Attack, etc.?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 13, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Block and Deflect are one talent that function as follows;You may defend yourself as a swift action if you are attacked before the end of your next turn you may be able to negate most of the force of the blow. Make an attack roll using either your cha, str, or main attack stat and all ability modifiers and if your attack roll is higher than the incoming attack you take far less damage. (On a successful block you take only half of the attackers base damage.) You can block an attack with anything, but what your blocking with takes damage as normal and if the object is destroyed you take the leftover damage. So block with a piece of paper successfully and you take one less damage, block with a blast door and your probably safe.



  Right so with the combined talent of Block/Deflect it now requires a swift action to activate, instead of being an immediate reaction, meaning that I must sacrifice actions on my turn.   Also, rather than it being a UtF check opposed by the opponent's attack roll, it is simply opposed attack rolls, that with a success I would take only half the bonus damage (ie on a 3d8+12 damage attack, I would only take 6 damage)?   And my lightsabers are now damaged by using Block/Deflect?


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 13, 2009)

how would this all effect my intercept force power????  you said id still take damage... even though the attack is blocked long before it hits me... you mentioned fatigue damage or some bs like that


----------



## JediJake (Dec 13, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Right so with the combined talent of Block/Deflect it now requires a swift action to activate, instead of being an immediate reaction, meaning that I must sacrifice actions on my turn.



 Yes I thought it was only fair that you have to sacrifice something very small to potentially remove most of the damage in the round, where as the non sensitives just get shot. 







> Also, rather than it being a UtF check opposed by the opponent's attack roll, it is simply opposed attack rolls, that with a success I would take only half the bonus damage (ie on a 3d8+12 damage attack, I would only take 6 damage)?[/qoute]Yes exactly, your weapon focus feats and the like you get more use out of literally knocking the blade aside.[qoute]And my lightsabers are now damaged by using Block/Deflect?



No don't be obtuse, they are destroyed completely as Obi Wan was!...You can't destroy the lightsabers blade.



Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> how would this all effect my intercept force power????  you said id still take damage... even though the attack is blocked long before it hits me... you mentioned fatigue damage or some bs like that



I dislike, no..I _hate_, nay *loathe *the intercept force power. It is not in either of the prequal or the orignal trilogies, the anime, the cartoons, the books I've read, or the games I've played, and it has the aggravating side effect of making an entire _talent next to _*useless*! *GRAHAGH!!* ......Ok nerdrage is over. Remember where in the book it says GM has the right to veto powers he doesnt like or thinks won't fit in the game? Please pick another power.

That said, the idea of using the Move Object force power to use something as a sheild against blasters and the like is awesome. And you could block them if you have the talent perhaps even redirecting it if its magnetically sealed or extra reflective or something.



zaxehammer said:


> For unarmed attacks: 15 = 2(BAB)+1(Weapon Focus)+12(STR). I get +12 to my unarmed attacks because of the Hammerblow talent (found in Legacy Era Campaign Guide), which doubles my +6 STR modifier.
> 
> For base unarmed attack damage: 3d12+1d4 = Yuzzem base unarmed damage is 1d8. Martial Arts I and II bump it up to 1d12. Melee weapons add extra die to damage (house rule) = 2d12. Teras Kasi Basics talent adds a die to unarmed damage = 3d12. When Teras Kasi Basics is combined with the Teras Kasi Training feat, the character is treated as one size larger for purposes of unarmed damage. Jake stated that this would equate to +1d4 damage per size increase above 1d12.
> 
> ...



Holy crap! I don't know whether to cry or applaud. Probably cry because I had foreseen your strength rising into the 30's. 

A few questions though, on the hammer blow talent description it says you can't be holding anything, and your holding some sweet vibronucklers. Also humans start out with 2d4 unarmed damage (which I accidentally made a little to high but oh well) so a large creature would start out with 2d6 to 2d8 with MA I and so on right? Im leaning towards scrapping the whole nothing in your hands part of hammerblow and opening it up for melee weapons and the like including lightsabers, since thats how we have been doing it anyway.



> P.S. for Jake: looking at the K'thri Training feat, it says that once per round as a swift action a character can make an additional unarmed attack. But since you have house ruled that I can use this attack as part of a full round attack and that once per round actions can be made once per attack, does that mean I get to make this type of attack multiple times if I am fighting with two weapons, using Double Attack, etc.?



Hmm good question. It also says that you need to spend a swift action to do it. So I'm going to say you can do it is many times per round as you have swift actions to spend on it.



Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> so what all did we loot of the bodies of the fallen?  and have you given any more thought to my armor upgrade??



you get the katarn class armor zink was wearing and his blaster, the vibroax/blaster rifles are of low quality except for the one their leader was carrying (+5 damage mod for vibroax +1 attack for blaster bit) he also had some heavy ceremonial armor (+4 Ref +5 Fort). The shock pike the trandoshan was carrying is very well made +1 to attack and +2 damage along with the blaster the twilek assassin was carrying. The wookies crossbow is in poor shape, but the vibrobayonet and the stock are extremely well made, like the stock has a mini grav hammer built in both at + 5 to damage.

The armor upgrade, hmm, perhaps when you mask your presence with the force in the force your armor helps you take ten on the UtF check like jumpservo's.That way your always hidden from people who don't know what to look for and with less skill than you possess almost every time. But a master might be able to pick up on your presence. Sound good?

Next, force unleashed!


----------



## zaxehammer (Dec 13, 2009)

> A few questions though, on the hammer blow talent description it says you can't be holding anything, and your holding some sweet vibronucklers. Also humans start out with 2d4 unarmed damage (which I accidentally made a little to high but oh well) so a large creature would start out with 2d6 to 2d8 with MA I and so on right? Im leaning towards scrapping the whole nothing in your hands part of hammerblow and opening it up for melee weapons and the like including lightsabers, since thats how we have been doing it anyway.




The way I thought about the knucklers was that I am not really holding them; they are built into the back of a gauntlet. And the reason I specifically chose Yuzzem was that their unarmed damage started at d8 as it says in their racial entry in Galaxy at War.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 13, 2009)

Odds are against this, but purchasing an upgrade right now? Yay or Nay?


----------



## JediJake (Dec 13, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> The way I thought about the knucklers was that I am not really holding them; they are built into the back of a gauntlet. And the reason I specifically chose Yuzzem was that their unarmed damage started at d8 as it says in their racial entry in Galaxy at War.



You have created a monster in Nax and should be proud. I feel I should point out that the claws and bite are what make your character start with a d8 and the knucklers would be pointing out when you closed your fist making them redundant. Now I kind of imagine your gauntlets having vibroclaws built into them.



ffanxii4ever said:


> Odds are against this, but purchasing an upgrade right now? Yay or Nay?



 Go for it. I was hoping to start some roleplaying postings before we actually got started with the game on tuesday, getting Nax to the bacta tank and deciding what your next step was going to be as the slicer and the wizard discovered the hidden depths of Draago's palace early.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 14, 2009)

*The Force Unleashed!*

If you guys have an hour and some change I suggest you waste it watching this! YouTube - Revan1819's Channel It helps showcase the kind of abilities and type of game I want to have. I hadn't seen this until yesterday and I must say its pretty darn cool. I think I like it better than the new cartoon. 

The boosts![sblock]If you have a force power that doesn't activate if you roll below a target number and fail to reach that roll, your power still has a nominal effect. For example if the Miraluka rolled low on his UtF check to phase through an object instead of it not working at all on less than 25 he would be able to phase one square instead of the minimum two. Battlestrike would provide a plus one to attack, rage +1 rage bonus etc. 

If you have nothing in your hands or a deactivated lightsaber you can use the force "two handed" gaining additional bonus damage from the extra effort in using the force. 

You can normally spend a destiny point to use the powers in the force unleashed book. Split the force powers up as seperate talents that when chosen for a particular character function as follows; That power functions as if you had spent a force point to boost it at all times. If you actually do spend a force point its automatically treated as if you had succeeded a step above what you actually rolled. For example the rediculous move object damage doubling is removed in favor of a much more reasonable 2d6 damage normally and 4d6 extra with a force point. If you have the power unleashed and spend a destiny point it functions as normal in the book.

For the unleashed feat abilities, you can take them as individual feats and to activate their power you must spend an action point.[/sblock]

Changes to individual force powers. 
Force Lightning [sblock]Roll your attack roll like normal, if you succeed you roll full damage 8d8 (instead of d6), if you miss you do half damage. If you spend a force point you move the target one step down the condition track. Your damage moves the character down the conditoin track like normal. The reason for this change is I don't think the rules thematically fit with the game, The Emperor was the undisputed master of force lightning right? When he first pops his claws in Return, he shocks Luke and knocks him down. He then proceeds to shock the crap out of him four more times, one lasting as long as 15 sustained seconds! By the rules in SWSE everyones favorite boy from Tattoine would be a pile of charred jedi. [/sblock]
Force Grip[sblock]When Luke asks if the dark side was stronger Yoda straight up lied to him in Empire. Force grip effectively takes an enemy out of the fight for next to no cost or effort. As its written Vader should have choked Obi Wan on the Deathstar and had done with it, or on Mustafar and saved himself a lot of pain. To deny your target actions is freaking huge, if they can't fight back or even run away you have almost certainly won the fight. To help mitigate this discrepancy you have to spend a full round action and succeed over your targets fort defense to deny them actions. Just like you where choking them normally instead of with your mind. [/sblock] 
Surge[sblock]Functions like normal but can keep going up after twenty five like normal(+2 speed, +10 jump). This power can be maintened as a swift action every round. Unleashed note* If you have this power unleashed you don't take a swift action to activate it.[/sblock]
Negate Energy[sblock]Swift action to activate just like blocking. This is another force power I don't think exists. The example they use is Vader blocking Han's blaster bolts with his hands. I think he just used the force to block them normally like with a lightsaber expecting his unbreakable gauntlets to do the rest. However it's in the main book and there are improved versions of it around etc so, this the change. 1 swift action that counts as part of defending yourself.[/sblock]
Dark Rage[sblock]Keeps going up every plus 5 is another +2 attack and damage up to a plus 10, you can spend a force point like normal, but if you do you can't use the force as your rage has consumed you.[/sblock]
Battle Strike[sblock]If you spend a force point you can use this power for the rest of the encounter.[/sblock]
Other force powers and notes;[sblock]I haven't looked through all of the force powers in all of the books, but I think I got the majority of the ones I wanted to talk about. Force disarming works the same as normal, things that function like force disarm, the ion thingy, and the other whatsit work like force disarm. Unleashing Saber Form powers lets you act as though you had spent a force point every time you use it to either activate the Lightsaber form part or the Special force point part. If you have move object and defended yourself with a swift action you can fling your attackers rocket into the sky or harmlessly away, if you have the counterattack power you can use his own rocket against him or his allies.[/sblock]
This last thing has nothing to do with the force but the Evasion talent;[sblock] I honestly thought I had removed it from the game before we started; I didn't but I truly wanted to because it doesnt make any darn senes at all. If a scout is trapped in a hallway and on either side of him rests a grenade he only takes half damage even though there isn't any cover around! Its like that OotS comic where everyone but Haley is in an enclosed area where everyone gets hit with a fireball and takes damage, it shows the fireball washing over her, and when the other heroes giving her aggravted looks, she just shrugs and says "Evasion." when she clearly didn't evade anything. This power has bothered me ever since I cracked open my first roleplaying book almost a decade ago. 

This is completely up to you guys but I think I've come up with a way that makes more sense. When a character with evasion is the target of an area effect that deals damage, she can as a reaction move up to her speed in order to help avoid the danger once per round. If the character is out range of the attack she takes no damage, in range she takes damage as normal. Half on a miss and full on a hit. If you literally have no where to run you die like everyone else. What do you think? Is that too nutty or complicated? I think it makes sense because you are literally evading the attack with your superior reflexes instead of standing there like a goober and just not taking damage.[/sblock]

I know this is a lot to take in and might change a few of your characters and I am sorry for that. However I think in the long run it will provide a better play experience for all of us. Thanks again for your patience and time. If you need to change anything about your character, switching out talents and powers and the like go for it. I would appreciate if you posted your character's once more so we can get a good look at them. See you Tuesday!

p.s. [sblock]I've been trying to create some new talents and feats and would like to see what you guys think of them and hope you could help me play test them. Fun things like Force Fu and Gun Fu and stuff like that. Who wouldn't want to play a Grammaton Cleric and/or bull rush people with the force. I really love coming up with new ideas or new takes on older rules, I hope you guys can help me balance the issues that crop up to make this game the best we can. Thanks again![/sblock]


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 14, 2009)

you mentioned before that we  have voted or agreed on rules changes is this still the case?? i dont ever remember us actually doing any of this in the past.

 now i must go back and change my character yet again...  " using the force to kick jake in the balls!"


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 14, 2009)

oh i forgot,, since your using the movies, cartoons, and comics as references for your games its safe to assume force powers ALWAYS HIT AND WORK!!!  
 and yoda used the force intercept power when he fought the emperor in episode 3 when they where fighting in the senate room.. thought id point that out..


----------



## JediJake (Dec 14, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> oh i forgot,, since your using the movies, cartoons, and comics as references for your games its safe to assume force powers ALWAYS HIT AND WORK!!!
> and yoda used the force intercept power when he fought the emperor in episode 3 when they where fighting in the senate room.. thought id point that out..



I find your lack of faith...disturbing. Jedi in the movies miss with powers and attacks all the time. Otherwise the fights would be over in seconds instead of minutes. Also, are we talking about the part where he Rebukes the thrown senate chair/hovercraft thing and throws it back at him?



Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> you mentioned before that we  have voted or agreed on rules changes is this still the case?? i dont ever remember us actually doing any of this in the past.



Yeah, lets put it to a vote. I'm not the only one playing and if you absolutely positively hate the change we won't use it. I feel I should point out that once you get used to the minor changes the game runs quite a bit more smoothly and is more fun for everyone. Especially the non force users. They actually have a chance to shine instead of taking a dark corner in comparison to the Jedi. Heck, the smart ones even have a ghost of a chance taking out a trained force user.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 14, 2009)

hold on here, what do you mean a chance to shine!!!! nax killed how many things in the last few battles?? and other than that i'm pretty sure every one but the noble has about the exact same amount of kills in combat!!! so i dont know where you have this let other people shine b.s????


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 14, 2009)

> Heck, the smart ones even have a ghost of a chance taking out a trained force user.



 lol your right because every smuck should be able to kill a jedi with out any problems... but then again every one has an order 66 floating around.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm cool with all of the changes except with needing to use a swift action to use any sort of defensive power ie negate energy, block, deflect, etc...

Please turn those all back to reactionary abilities


----------



## JediJake (Dec 14, 2009)

Please chill with the antagonism, your harming my calm brother. I can't tell if your joking or actually getting pissed off over this game.


Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> hold on here, what do you mean a chance to shine!!!! nax killed how many things in the last few battles?? and other than that i'm pretty sure every one but the noble has about the exact same amount of kills in combat!!! so i dont know where you have this let other people shine b.s????



Nax is a glorious example of taking a buncha things and the latest in power creepage and blowing my expectations out of the water. He may have the highest body count right now, but I thought we had moved beyond the number of kills being the yardstick to good character making. Plus with your skills he's almost laughably easy to overcome. Move object him till he can't move himself and keep backing up. 


Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> lol your right because every smuck should be able to kill a jedi with out any problems... but then again every one has an order 66 floating around.



I don't think I said something quite like that, and if I did, I didn't mean it in those terms. But with two simple talents a Jedi character is far more than a match for someone heroic of her own level or several someones not quite up to par.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 14, 2009)

> Please chill with the antagonism, your harming my calm brother. I can't tell if your joking or actually getting pissed off over this game.



 a little bit of both.. i apologize.



> Especially the non force users. They actually have a chance to shine instead of taking a dark corner in comparison to the Jedi.





> hold on here, what do you mean a chance to shine!!!! nax killed how many things in the last few battles??



 i just thought you hole coment was way off.. i mean arkan and i are doing about the same in combat as verda and his veus cannon.. infact with the exeption of the arena battle most of the things ive done have been support? ie restraining a sith, draining there weapons, making them run away.. i dont see how we are un balancing the game?? be cause we have a way to block attacks?? well that uses up one of our force powers for the encounter i dont see where the problem is?? once we are out of powers thats IT, right?    i mean arent jedi renowned for avoiding damage?? i dont ever remember take damage from deflected blaster bolts in the movies or anything....


----------



## JediJake (Dec 14, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> a little bit of both.. i apologize.



It's all good man. I appreciate that. 



> i just thought you hole coment was way off.. i mean arkan and i are doing about the same in combat as verda and his veus cannon..



 This is true, however should an enemy sunder his Zues cannon he is defenseless in every way that matters. You and Arkan still have the ability to throw the broken bits with enough force to obliterate starships. There is a small descrepancy.







> infact with the exeption of the arena battle most of the things ive done have been support? ie restraining a sith, draining there weapons, making them run away.. i dont see how we are un balancing the game?



It's not and it doesn't and you aren't yet. You are still very low level. Once you start multiattacking with lightning and and flinging three speeders at once is when the scales are tipped. You have had the ability since character creation to handily overbear every opponent you have faced so far with violence. You chose to support the party, and thats why your body count suffers for it. That said your the one who won the fight with those sith outside the Slimy Mudhole.







> be cause we have a way to block attacks?? well that uses up one of our force powers for the encounter i dont see where the problem is??



Blocking doesn't take anything from your characters abilities excepting a single reaction or swift action if my houserule makes it through.







> once we are out of powers thats IT, right?    i mean arent jedi renowned for avoiding damage?? i dont ever remember take damage from deflected blaster bolts in the movies or anything....



You can't run out of telekinetic powers with your telekinetic savant talent remember, your are probably more powerful than magneto without too much effort and are just going to get better at wholesale slaughter once you take weapon spec, unleashed, and multiattack etc.
They are very good at avoiding damage, and they still are. Against an opponent of the same level you have better than even chances of blocking the enemies attack and then getting a free attack against them (using their own weapons even) all the while taking minimum damage. Thats pretty amazing.
It never showed the characters in the movies or anything getting tired. We can only assume. However its hard for me to build dramatic tension if your never in any danger and a little unfair to the others as they don't have the luxury of the defenses your character does, or any of the force options.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 14, 2009)

JediJake said:


> This is true, however should an enemy sunder his Zues cannon he is defenseless in every way that matters. You and Arkan still have the ability to throw the broken bits with enough force to obliterate starships.



Uhhhh, someone destroys my lightsabers, I'm screwed...
Well, I suppose I always have my grenades and my pistol, but most of my jedi abilities are gone...
Well I suppose its time I start thinking about taking some Telekinetic force powers, background be damned.

You forget, he's the force junkie and I'm the lightsaber junkie, without my blades I'm next to useless.   I'd be like Nax without his arms, or Verda without his cannon, or if someone severed Sammy's connection to the Force. (though in any of those cases, I'd imagine Nax would be the worst off...)


----------



## JediJake (Dec 14, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Uhhhh, someone destroys my lightsabers, I'm screwed...
> Well, I suppose I always have my grenades and my pistol, but most of my jedi abilities are gone...
> Well I suppose its time I start thinking about taking some Telekinetic force powers, background be damned.
> 
> You forget, he's the force junkie and I'm the lightsaber junkie, without my blades I'm next to useless.   I'd be like Nax without his arms, or Verda without his cannon, or if someone severed Sammy's connection to the Force. (though in any of those cases, I'd imagine Nax would be the worst off...)



I think your right.   I've been thinking about how Obi Wan held his own in that tussle with Fett senior in II. Its been mentioned that he and Windu and others where able to utilize their forms with unarmed combat. I don't see this being a problem you cannot overcome. You would just do less damage. Although it might not be a bad idea to take lightning or something, just in case.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Right, and because it hasn't been mentioned in your list of rules yet, you can make a full attack in a single standard action, correct?

and with the house rule regarding force powers needing attack rolls if they act like an attack, does this count for Force disarm?   Because the entire basis of this power is that the UtF check replaces the attack roll.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 14, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Right, and because it hasn't been mentioned in your list of rules yet, you can make a full attack in a single standard action, correct?
> 
> and with the house rule regarding force powers needing attack rolls if they act like an attack, does this count for Force disarm?   Because the entire basis of this power is that the UtF check replaces the attack roll.



Yeah, full attack standard action, you need to declare if your using double or triple or two weapons obviously before you start pounding people. 
Force disarm works like normal that takes up an attack action. So if you two weapon fight, and have two force uses left you can attempt to disarm someone twice. Provoking counterattacks and the like. Its a force improved disarm.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 14, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Yeah, full attack standard action, you need to declare if your using double or triple or two weapons obviously before you start pounding people.
> Force disarm works like normal that takes up an attack action. So if you two weapon fight, and have two force uses left you can attempt to disarm someone twice. Provoking counterattacks and the like. Its a force improved disarm.



Asking about Force disarm more for the fact of if I lose my blade, I can just (at least try to) take a foe's weapon.   Does this mean that we can combine force uses with attacks though?   Like use force disarm to steal a weapon from an enemy and then attack with it if using 2-w fighting?


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 14, 2009)

i have a question,  why would drain energy need an attack roll, when force disarm doesnt? arent they both targeting a weapon?   its seems like there is some discrepancy there?    it seems like neither one would need an attack roll..


----------



## JediJake (Dec 15, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Asking about Force disarm more for the fact of if I lose my blade, I can just (at least try to) take a foe's weapon.   Does this mean that we can combine force uses with attacks though?   Like use force disarm to steal a weapon from an enemy and then attack with it if using 2-w fighting?



Yes, thats certainly within your powers.



Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> i have a question,  why would drain energy need an attack roll, when force disarm doesnt? arent they both targeting a weapon?   its seems like there is some discrepancy there?    it seems like neither one would need an attack roll..



What book is drain energy in again? There are so many powers that seem to do similar things I'm having a bit of trouble keeping track.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 15, 2009)

drain energy is in jedi academy pg 25


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Dec 15, 2009)

i thought with the double attack feat, you have to choose a weapon type to gain the benefit of 2 attacks at a -5 on both of them. so wouldn't you need the double attack feat with force and with the weapon type being disarmed or use in conjunction with the force?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 15, 2009)

Just as a heads up, I may not be able to get online until 7:15 CST or maybe even a few minutes later due to finals
I should show up though, just a touch on the late side


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 15, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> i thought with the double attack feat, you have to choose a weapon type to gain the benefit of 2 attacks at a -5 on both of them. so wouldn't you need the double attack feat with force and with the weapon type being disarmed or use in conjunction with the force?



Dual Weapon Mastery


----------



## JediJake (Dec 15, 2009)

Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> i thought with the double attack feat, you have to choose a weapon type to gain the benefit of 2 attacks at a -5 on both of them. so wouldn't you need the double attack feat with force and with the weapon type being disarmed or use in conjunction with the force?



I'm of a mind that thats too prohibitive for double attack, and just go with three categories, ranged, melee, and the force. Force disarm is kinda a grey area, seems that some people do it with the force and some people do it with a lightsaber. Like battlestrike.



ffanxii4ever said:


> Just as a heads up, I may not be able to get online until 7:15 CST or maybe even a few minutes later due to finals
> I should show up though, just a touch on the late side



Awesome that you can show, I don't think we will get into the meat until 7:20 anyhow. 



Genetic-Jackhammer said:


> i have a question,  why would drain energy need an attack roll, when force disarm doesnt? arent they both targeting a weapon?   its seems like there is some discrepancy there?    it seems like neither one would need an attack roll..



It doesn't and it doesn't.  Disarm replaces your attack roll, and drain energy works without one as a standard action, just cant weaponize it.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone have the Rebellion Era Campaign guide? if they do could you help me out?


----------



## zaxehammer (Dec 15, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Does anyone have the Rebellion Era Campaign guide? if they do could you help me out?




I have it. What do you need?


----------



## JediJake (Dec 15, 2009)

Do you have it on PDF by chance? I was wondering what the following talents and feats do, but if i could get it emailed that would be awesome. Fast Surge, Recovering Surge, Unstoppable combatant, and Vitality Surge.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 16, 2009)

oh sorry, the address is the same as last week, .154.180


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 16, 2009)

Arkan Valsharr's Character Sheet:
Arkan Valsharr :: (Read-Only) - Myth-Weavers


----------



## zaxehammer (Dec 16, 2009)

Jake, last time we got a feat, when I took K'thri Expertise, you said that the light armor requirement didn't matter. Does this also hold for talents in the Martial Arts Master talent trees?

And the bonus to defenses we get at every odd level still does not stack with an armor bonus to reflex defense, right?


----------



## JediJake (Dec 16, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> Jake, last time we got a feat, when I took K'thri Expertise, you said that the light armor requirement didn't matter. Does this also hold for talents in the Martial Arts Master talent trees?
> 
> And the bonus to defenses we get at every odd level still does not stack with an armor bonus to reflex defense, right?



If you can give me a decent logical reason why heavy armor should not let you use your talents, then yes you cannot use the talents you earned in heavy armor, otherwise you can like we have before.

and right.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 20, 2009)

*It is your destiny...*

While our last session ended in disaster for the characters it opened their eyes to the wider galaxy around them, revealing the demons of their pasts, and giving them a greater understanding of their futures, that I can hardly wait to explore. I would like to do a play by post style update to the story that you can reply to in character that would explain what happened to your characters and how you deal with the circumstances your find yourselves in. Before I do that, I would like to let you gentlemen in on the destiny bonuses you've received so you can modify your character sheets before the next session. So in no particular order...

Arkan[sblock]You know those Grievous arms you where wanting for christmas? Your character gains the following; Extra arms, you can hold four items or weapons at a time, this does not grant you extra attacks but it does mean you weild two two handed weapons at the same. You also gain the last DWM feat and another Force Training feat. Your extra arms grant you a +5 to grab attacks. You get a plus 2 bonus or two plus 1 bonuses to abilties of your choice. The force guides your actions in battle, you add your Cha bonus to attacks.[/sblock]
Nax[sblock]You gain the rage power as the wookie racial ability once per encounter. You get a plus 2 bonus or two plus one bonuses to your ability scores. You gain the force sensitive talent, and one other force talent. Since I'm effectively giving everyone the hammer blow talent you can choose another talent from wherever you like for free.[/sblock]
Verda[sblock]I'm not quite sure what to get you for christmas. Reading the description of deadeye you can't use it with burst fire . You where thinking about using two of those heavy weapons and I don't really mind you trading out your deadeye feat for two weapon fighting using the big guns one in each hand. Your memories of battle across the stars steady your hand and your nerves granting you your Con bonus to attacks. We can talk a little bit more about that in person on monday.[/sblock]
Shardus[sblock]Yours is the most complicated and I would like to speak to you about it on monday. I was thinking along the lines of an invisible internal borg implant that makes you smarter and a better slicer. Again, something I wanted to talk to you in person about[/sblock]


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 20, 2009)

JediJake said:


> While our last session ended in disaster for the characters it opened their eyes to the wider galaxy around them, revealing the demons of their pasts, and giving them a greater understanding of their futures, that I can hardly wait to explore. I would like to do a play by post style update to the story that you can reply to in character that would explain what happened to your characters and how you deal with the circumstances your find yourselves in. Before I do that, I would like to let you gentlemen in on the destiny bonuses you've received so you can modify your character sheets before the next session. So in no particular order...
> 
> Arkan[sblock]You know those Grievous arms you where wanting for christmas? Your character gains the following; Extra arms, you can hold four items or weapons at a time, this does not grant you extra attacks but it does mean you weild two two handed weapons at the same. You also gain the last DWM feat and another Force Training feat. Your extra arms grant you a +5 to grab attacks. You get a plus 2 bonus or two plus 1 bonuses to abilties of your choice. The force guides your actions in battle, you add your Cha bonus to attacks.[/sblock]



Since these are Destiny bonuses, that means that these are in addition to what we got for leveling up, correct?
And would I be able to automatically upgrade my lightsabers to great lightsabers (and keep the bonuses that those blades already have), or do I need to pay something, or...
Also, since each blade is gripped by two arms, I get to add double my DEX mod, not just 1.5x, correct?


----------



## JediJake (Dec 21, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Since these are Destiny bonuses, that means that these are in addition to what we got for leveling up, correct?
> And would I be able to automatically upgrade my lightsabers to great lightsabers (and keep the bonuses that those blades already have), or do I need to pay something, or...
> Also, since each blade is gripped by two arms, I get to add double my DEX mod, not just 1.5x, correct?



Yes, no, and yes.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 21, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Yes, no, and yes.



Gah!  The second question was not yes/no!


----------



## JediJake (Dec 21, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Gah!  The second question was not yes/no!



Sorry, got side tracked. Meant to respond sooner with a play by post style uh post. On second thought just upgrade your lightsabers damage and the like.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 21, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Sorry, got side tracked. Meant to respond sooner with a play by post style uh post. On second thought just upgrade your lightsabers damage and the like.



Oh, ok thanks


----------



## JediJake (Dec 21, 2009)

*Rebirth*

(I'd like to try something new. This is something we can do in the interim between sessions if you enjoy it. Describe your actions and dialog just like normal and we will see how this goes.)

Your certain your alive. Death _cannot _hurt this much. Your skin is warm and wet and your body is cold, but these sensations are distant in comparison to the pain. You hear a dark raspy chuckle that should be familier put you can't quite place it...and beeping?...what could be bee...

You awaken to the sound of metal clattering on metal and the sound of cursing.."Osik, what a mess. Gather up the remains, they deserve a proper...wait, my god their alive! BAAR'UR!" Another familiar voice exclaims as darkness retakes you.

Arkan and Nax[sblock]Is this death? Finally the pain is removed, the biting cold and sense of great weariness pass as your invigorated, warmed and refreshed. "There is no death, only the force." You find yourselves sitting cross legged in unfamilier grey robes speaking with your deceased friend, Samael. "Quite a ride we had eh? Sorry mine ended so soon. I appear to you here to aid you. While I can no longer travel with you I can help unlock your latent potential, and give you a small portion of my power." He rises and touches your foreheads and you both feel something unlock in your mind. His calm baritone echoes as if from far away. "I'm sorry I can not yet do more...May the force be with you." [/sblock]

Kandosii[sblock]War, war never changes. It's always pain, terror, and death. And hard work. You remember you where once very good at the work part. Battles across dozens of systems hardened you into a fearsome killing machine. The only thing that softened your heart was the small smile your warrior-wife gave you so rarely. When your mating ritual was complete, when your youngling entered the galaxy, when she died without fear in the face of the horrible monster defending you and your son. You remember now, the smell of burned flesh and fresh blood, the taste of your own bile and the enormously loud rippijng metal sound as your ship crashed into the forests near your home...But you cannot remember _why_... [/sblock]

Shardus[sblock]You feel weightless as your mind wanders among the careful compartments your training instilled in you, weapons training, how to lie with your eyes and body, the controls of a hundred different ships and how to repair them, and your tightly controlled emotions, buried so deep you sometimes forget you have them. But now you know fear...and anger. Blinding pain suddenly engulfs your every thought and you see a new compartment, one alien and yet well known, fearsome and comforting...[/sblock]

_"Su cuy'gar!" _A rumbling voice yells. You float in a blue tinted oil suspending you. "I'm sorry, the damage was extensive..." Arkan you feel a weight pulling at your shoulders and steel bands around your chest and see small handprints on the glass of your tank. Nax you note angrily that your fur is now completely blackened and that you feel a barely controlled rage and that all you see is tinted in red. Verda you notice that both your hearts beat with the rythmic thumping of the artificial one, you've lost the thing your wife cared most for, your heart. Shardus normally you can control every aspect of your body with extreme precision but now you feel something heavy and cold inside your your head, just below your brain. "Lets get you out of there."


----------



## JediJake (Dec 21, 2009)

*The Aftermath*

Deck smiles as Imariss sprints into the room to embrace Arkan. "She's hardly left your side in the days since your...battle. Your on Mandaloria Primus, a planet I hope you can make your new home. You have several messages. One from your Admiral Karth, saying that he has disavowed any knowledge of your existence in this new Sith osik. He bids you go into hiding and covered the costs of repairing your ship and your surgeries and a small amount of money, 10,000 credits as a retirement package. He said he would have to sacrifice someone to the media and that it would be you and my people. Osika politico, see for yourselves."

He turns on a view screen filled with a troubled face, "The holo your about to see is disturbing, viewer discretion is advised." his image is replaced by a deep concealing robe housing a mellifluous voice. "I am Darth Rendous, Dark Lord of the Sith, First Lord of the Sith Empire. Peoples of the Galactic Alliance, the Mandalorian and Fel Empires, and the citizens of Hutt Space, _we are at war_. Two days ago a Mandalorian warship attacked our allies of Draago Desjiliac and clandestine operatives of the galactic alliance assaulted a peace delegate and personal friend of mine, nearly killing him. These unbidden acts of aggression will not go unanswered! Those who do not with us, will fall against us." The haggard looking news man appears once Rendous is finished. "Seconds after this message was released, Sith Warships dropped out of hyperspace near Coruscant and captured the senate and overwhelmed the forces gathered to defend the Alliance capital with very little bloodshed. The senators where allowed to return to their home planets if they signed a non aggression pact that included restitution and titheing of ninety percent of Alliance warships to the Sith. While the situation looks grim for the peoples of the galaxy, there are those who still fight. Those who will not roll over and let the Sith take as they please! The planetary governers of Correlia, Bothuwui, Duros, Mon Calamari, Naboo, and a dozen others where the first to give their _lives _in the fight with the Sith on the very Senate Floor which our great galaxy was founded.More on the Great War as the situation develops. This is Free Correllia, signing off." 

Deckard smiles, "I think I like that guy. We have much to discuss, have you any questions before I continue to the next messages?"


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 22, 2009)

losing my heart sucks and will definately earn me a few DSP's eventually.
dual mecha-arms are cool, kinda sucks for my "still trying to be human" thing though.
im thinking alot of my other armor functions got 'fused' or integrated into my body.
im getting closer to being a transformer than a cyborg.

- i will have to trade those aim feats for dual weapons stuff. will have to take a peak at arkan's character ;-)

:EDIT: ok swapped out the 2 aim feats for DWM 1 and 2.
still trying to figure out how Arkan has DWM 3 when it has like a +12 BAB req.
i would like DWM 3 :-D

some of the other guys got a extra talent or feat. what do i do?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 22, 2009)

snakejawz said:


> :EDIT: ok swapped out the 2 aim feats for DWM 1 and 2.
> still trying to figure out how Arkan has DWM 3 when it has like a +12 BAB req.
> i would like DWM 3 :-D



Because the DM gave it to me?  Invoking Rule 0? (also house rule regarding BAB req makes a +12 into a +3.5, rounding down to +3 ((BAB req - 5)/2) ((12-5)/2)=3.5


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 22, 2009)

"What, what happened to me?"
Arkan looks at all of the new machinery strapped to his chest, and then looks up at Deckard.
"So I take it that we are out of a job?  But I'm sure that you have a solution to that problem. I say let's listen to those messages"
"And hello my sweet, I hope you didn't worry yourself too much over me"
Arkan begins to try out his new arms, picking things up, manipulating them, and getting used to them
"I might be able to get used to these..."

(OOC: Is there still a Jedi Council in this universe?)


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 22, 2009)

/ im thinking War Machine on steroids...

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_4OYGjUrdllo/STIDSRl8FdI/AAAAAAAAMpI/D-LENuUG328/s400/11127-3.jpg

http://www.comicbookmovie.com/images/pictures/768L.jpg

http://marvelsuperstars.files.wordpress.com/2009/08/war-machine-iron-man.jpg

/ like the first pic, except the guns are on my ARMS...lol

/ (i had seriously though about re-mounting my rockets and heavy blaster to my shoulders.)

/ but now i dont think my shiny-skin comes off anymore :-(

the fog in my mind subsides and i feel a cold stillness inside my body. one of the few pieces that shackled me to this world has stopped cold like another piece of steel. i am now completely heartless. what little of my humanity i had before has now been cast aside. i am now made one with my task. a living weapon that knows no mercy or kindness. no feelings to muddy up the task. Lord Pyrus will know my wrath, even if i can no longer feel it.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry for not getting back sooner. Verda, everyone else got another feat and talent and a racial style ability. Arkan bascally became cordeu ji, shardus went lobot style, nax is intune with the force and has new anger problems. What kind of thing where you thinking of? Maybe you cab never leave your armor or you've become even more attached. I was thinking about an extra heavy gun, a talent, a feat and something else. Let me know what your thinking. 

I'll post the other messages you've recieved from the Fel to Mandalorian to Sith first thing when I wake up. Good night gents.


----------



## zaxehammer (Dec 22, 2009)

As Nax comes to consciousness near the end of his recuperation in the bacta tank, onlookers can only watch and worry. A whirlwind of fur, tooth, and claw batters the tank causing some deep gouges and even minor cracking. The fury plays itself out and Nax slumps into unconsciousness.

The next time Nax wakes, he is breathing the free air once again. He rubs viciously at his eyes, trying to clear the crimson shade that has fallen upon the world. Unable to do so, he puts his head in his hands, telling himself it will fade in time. That's when he sees the other change that has happened. Though he cannot see color as clearly, he notices that his fur is no longer brown streaked with black; darkness has fully enshrouded his body. Rising to his full height, Nax lets loose a deafening roar in defiance of his new condition.
He stalks out of the med bay, in search of something to pummel.


----------



## zaxehammer (Dec 22, 2009)

> You gain the force sensitive talent, and one other force talent.




Jake, instead of taking a Force talent could I take Force Training instead, so I could use some Force powers? True, I would only get to use 1 power per encounter, Cha 10, but I think it might be worth it.

And here's what I am probably taking for feats talents:

Regular lvl: +1 Str, Wrruushi Expertise talent, and Dreadful Rage feat
Destiny: +1 Str, +1 Cha, Echani Expertise talent (compensating for Hammerblow), and Force Training (if you'll allow it)

With Force Training I would choose for Force Powers: Covection, Battle Strike, and one more of which I am unsure of at this point.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 22, 2009)

Those feats sound good, but I want to keep you away from force training unless you take it yourself. In the words of the galaxies worst dad, the force is with you...but you are not a Jedi yet. Perhaps the dr talent in the core book? Im loving these descriptions btw guys.


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah dual heavy cannons like the warmachine pics. alittle "repositioning" of gun features so they are more modular and lighter and im feeling like my armor is probably a permanent part of my body now. to kinda hold my insides.....inside. (i would like to move the missile/grenades to my shoulders, im not sure how that will affect my weapon bonuses since it's basically all one piece now)

now as for the +feat +talent +2 abilities. those are seperate from the level gain? and is there any way i can bend your arm like arkan did for DWM 3?


----------



## JediJake (Dec 22, 2009)

snakejawz said:


> yeah dual heavy cannons like the warmachine pics. alittle "repositioning" of gun features so they are more modular and lighter and im feeling like my armor is probably a permanent part of my body now. to kinda hold my insides.....inside. (i would like to move the missile/grenades to my shoulders, im not sure how that will affect my weapon bonuses since it's basically all one piece now)
> 
> now as for the +feat +talent +2 abilities. those are seperate from the level gain? and is there any way i can bend your arm like arkan did for DWM 3?



I've been thinking that you should be treated as large in every way except physical space, granting you the ability to get the fun stuff like hardened systems and the like, I've also been toying with getting you some more DR like two extra points. So what do you think? two of those zues cannons, hardened systems x2, +2 DR, and you weild those cannons as if they where both two handed as they are now your arms, you dirty dirty WarMech. You can purchase other bits of gear to add to your collection later on as you desire. I'm going to do more on equipment when I give you guys the Sith message.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 22, 2009)

*Imperial Tidings*

Deckard presses a few more buttons and on the view screen appears the Imperial Knight you fought with and against earlier. "My name is Maliar Katarn, I'm sorry I cannot deliver this news to you in person, but I have my own borders to secure and people to warn and legs to reattach. However, you where looking for the Jedi Jax Geddon correct? I believe I know where he is being held. There is a small research base near the third Gradashi moon, at coordinates I've provided. Pyrus doesn't know I have the coordinates, and thinks his secret safe, but getting in won't be easy, its rather well defended. However if you can secure proof of their wrongdoing you may find allies with the rest of the galaxy. Good luck finding your friend...I hope he survived. Katarn out."

"I only have one last message and then you'll know all I do, I'll be right back." Deckard leaves for a moment and returns carrying Pyrus' bloody hammer and Samael's I.P.O.D. He sets the hammer on the table and plugs up the I.P.O.D. to the viewer. Pyrus appears covered in different colors of blood holding Sam's device at arms length after giving you a full view of your destroyed bodies. "I am merciful." he rasps "I let most of you live. My hope is that you will eventually join me, instead of dying on a fool's hope. Should we meet again, you will join me, or die. My hope is that you will be more prepared for your demise and actually make me work for the kills or join me as powerful allies. Either way," he shrugs "This hammer is a gift to you Nax, so you may complete your journey..." he chuckles darkly as the viewer goes blank.

Deckard frowns at the hammer and says "We've tested it, no bugs, trackers, or explosives...just a message." he sighs, "We arrived on the scene to a missing Draago, two dead operatives and four severely wounded ones. Now can you please tell me what the frell happened down there?"


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 22, 2009)

so if i read that right hardened systems (with the size adjustment) would add +20 max HP and +10 Damage Threshold. with the extra +2 DR...yeah im a tank.

look at the last pic of war machine i posted on pg13. 
rapid blasters and flamers in my arms, real metal hands that dont disappear, shoulder mounted rockets and long range cannon. (this means i would have long range on the cannon and rockets but we could use the reduced range for the blasters)
i also want them broken up slightly because of that "if you loose your one gun" comment earlier. i want every single part of my body to be capable of killing someone, somehow. i'll flame them with my boosters if i have too. just incase i loose another limb somehow.

:EDIT: the repositioning of weapons also makes it alittle easier to explain a few things. the shoulder mounts would count as "stabalized mounts" (2 handed weapon mounts) or we could just count them all that way :-D


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 22, 2009)

*An Explanation*

"Well, you see Darth Pyrus there on the I.P.O.D.?   Well, he was expecting us and had a little chat with us.  Samael, Nax, and Verda then proceeded to mouth off to the giant flaming guy with a big hammer, who then proceeded to ask us to join him and the sith army.   After a very rude refusal from Nax and Samael" *glares at the now darker Nax* "He proceeded to squish Sammy, rip my arms off, and then all I know is a sudden lightness underneath my shoulders, and then I woke up in that tank over there" *points at the tank with two of his arms*

"I told you how Sammy got squished, and incinerated I think, but as for Z'ink, he got cut into pieces by a Gammorrean that was in league with the slaver that you were chasing.  And I ain't got a clue about what happened to Draago.   You got any food?  I'm kinda hungry, I haven't eaten, well since Pyrus ripped off my arms"


----------



## JediJake (Dec 22, 2009)

{this scene would occur after you debrief Deck} "Thats...thats quite a story." he looks rather grim. "I've had Gharv prepare a little get well soon present for you people. I've been hoping to give you a fresh start here, and to be perfectly honest, I'm going to need _ori_'_ramikade_(Supercommandos) I can trust for what is to come. The rumours are that we will be allying with the sith. I cannot stand for that to happen. In a few days time there will be an _Akan_'_ade_ (lit. war gathering) to determing the Mandalorian course of action in the war. For you to be present at the meeting you need to be true mandalorian warriors. If you are willing to stand with me for the good of the galaxy you must pass the _nau'ur kadas_(forging of the saber) and I think I know just the way. We send you four down to the planet and secure that intel and any people you can salvage and I can grant you a Clan Name, an honor title among my people. I can provide you gear and supplies, speaking of," he raises Gharv on the comm, "Get in here."

Gharv enters with a repulsor sled laden with ordinance. On the top there appear to be two outsized arms with enormous hands poking at the ends. "Kandosii," Gharv points at the strange arms and towards the temporary droid arms connected in your current sockets. "Arkan," he shows your sabers that you've weilded before, but they seem to have bits of Sam's saber and Katarn's saber fitted onto them to make them longer, (they can be large sabers, dual bladed sabers or separate into four differenent sabers, they've also been sleeved in mandalorian iron to keep them from getting broken) "Shardus," he hands you an sniper rifle(modular weapons system, can be fired as a sniper blaster for long ranges, can shoot in autofire or single fire if you need to do close up work, its been fitted with a scope that works with your eye upgrades, and is completely undectecable, as in the bolts themselves are invisible) "Nax" he shows you various blades that fit onto your armor, elbows, knees, claws, there is even a spike that fits on your helmet, that are completely retractable and can be instead used to stun, he shows your arks or energy that can nonlethally incapacitate (these count as advanced weapons, as does the gravity hammer and your unarmed strikes) Gharv clears his old throat "Some quick notes for you younglings." he motions towards the "armaments." "These are particle projecting disrupters or PPD's, standard galactic sheilding doesnt stand a chance, they just go right through. Autofire capable, long range effectiveness, and limitless supply of ammunition. I've been able to triple the amount of rockets you can carry and you can choose different types on the fly Kandosii. Shardus, that weapon is undetectable, hell even Jedi have trouble blocking what they can't see in the future. Those sabers where tricky, I don't get to play with them too often, but I added a few twist to the design, gave 'em a good beskar shell, added some mass acceleramators so you hit like a freight train, and rebalanced them, shouldn't be too different from what your used too. Nax, now every part of you is a deadly weapon, or a nonlethal one. Proper beskar that I've nuetroneium reinforced, stun settings if you dont want to kill them, and state of the art vibro capabilities, should help you make some major damage. Hope you like them, been working round the clock with my team since we got here to get them to you in time. (in game terms +2 to attack +5 to damage, the weapons themselves ignore 5 points of DR and ignore sheilds, including all the other fiddly bits you had on them before like nuetronium reinforcements, self built gems, etc) 

"Now for your armor." as another assistant brings in another much larger lift carrying your familier suits...(want to post this real quick to see if you have any questions, Ill get to the armor next post.)


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 22, 2009)

JediJake said:


> "Arkan," he shows your sabers that you've weilded before, but they seem to have bits of Sam's saber and Katarn's saber fitted onto them to make them longer, (they can be large sabers, dual bladed sabers or separate into four differenent sabers, they've also been sleeved in mandalorian iron to keep them from getting broken)



wait, so can I quadruple-wield? (I ask because of the separating into four different blades, or into two dual bladed lightsabers)

EDIT: and those bonuses are for all of our weapons, or just Nax's?

EDIT2: If it means I can use four Lightsabers, I'll knock the size of them down to four shoto blades...


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 22, 2009)

thats just sick, arkan with 4 salad-shooters.

:EDIT: re-read the rules for BAB requirements and i actually do have the req's for DWM 3 now...sweet.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 22, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> wait, so can I quadruple-wield? (I ask because of the separating into four different blades, or into two dual bladed lightsabers)
> 
> EDIT: and those bonuses are for all of our weapons, or just Nax's?



Yes, so when you get Jar'Kai you can both attack and defend like Grievous against Kenobi. Getting +5 to damage the defensive abilities without a swift action. Your weapons all get the attack and damage bonuses from equipment.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 22, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Yes, so when you get Jar'Kai you can both attack and defend like Grievous against Kenobi. Getting +5 to damage the defensive abilities without a swift action. Your weapons all get the attack and damage bonuses from equipment.



Wait, so quad-wielding means that I can get a +5 to damage and double the bonus from Lightsaber Defense once I take the Jar'kai talent?
I can't get four attacks, one with each blade?

Also, on a different note, do Lightsaber Form powers count as Force Powers for the stipulation of using them while in a Dark Rage?


----------



## JediJake (Dec 22, 2009)

zaxehammer said:


> Jake, instead of taking a Force talent could I take Force Training instead, so I could use some Force powers? True, I would only get to use 1 power per encounter, Cha 10, but I think it might be worth it.
> 
> And here's what I am probably taking for feats talents:
> 
> ...



Also your not trained to use the force so you need to take the skill training UtF before you can take force training, but since your sensitive you can take the talents, and there are plenty of funny ones.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 22, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Wait, so quad-wielding means that I can get a +5 to damage and double the bonus from Lightsaber Defense once I take the Jar'kai talent?
> I can't get four attacks, one with each blade?
> 
> Also, on a different note, do Lightsaber Form powers count as Force Powers for the stipulation of using them while in a Dark Rage?



I'm going to have to go with the SAGA stats they put in for grievous, even though he had four arms and even used his feet as weapons, you dont get extra attacks, however you can do quite a bit more with those four blades than normal people, thus the ability to defend and attack effectively as grievous did. 

About dark rage, hmm good question, my knee jerk response is yes you can use lightsaber form's in a rage, but not other force powers.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 22, 2009)

JediJake said:


> I'm going to have to go with the SAGA stats they put in for grievous, even though he had four arms and even used his feet as weapons, you dont get extra attacks, however you can do quite a bit more with those four blades than normal people, thus the ability to defend and attack effectively as grievous did.
> 
> About dark rage, hmm good question, my knee jerk response is yes you can use lightsaber form's in a rage, but not other force powers.



Huh, I did not know that there was stats for Grievous, well you learn something new everyday
Alright, that is more than fine with me, I was just curious

And as for the design of the lightsabers themselves, because they are connected at times, but seperate at others, do they count as great lightsabers when there is only two (and I get the appropiate double DEX and larger damage die) and then two pairs of normal blades when seperated (with a smaller damage die and only 1.5x DEX)


----------



## JediJake (Dec 22, 2009)

*The Last Suit You'll Ever Wear.*

Gharv is about to extoll the virtues of his latest technological terrors embedded in your new armor suits when Deckard holds a hand up for silence.
Khairne's face turns serious for a moment. "As of this moment you are dar'manda, You have literally died and been reborn. You can walk away from this life and take up farming if that is your desire. You are Cin Vhetin and should you take up this armor you will be truly Mandalorian if you accept this armor and the way of the Mando'ade, you will swear oathes you hold dearer than your life's blood." He unsheathes a vibroblade and cuts his hand deeply "I will obey the orders of my commanding officers and will be ever loyal and reliable until they are unworthy of it. I will always be honest and true, never harming those too weak to defend themselves. I will destroy the enemies of my people, and in times of struggle will give my last breath to defend them." He holds his hands, one bloody, one vibroblade hilt extended, towards you...waiting for your response.  
 

</div>


----------



## JediJake (Dec 22, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> You got any food?  I'm kinda hungry, I haven't eaten, well since Pyrus ripped off my arms"



"Ah certainly, we should get you men some nourishment," Khairne says, Imariss leaps into action "I'll do it!" as she practically runs out of the room in search of food, and returns shortly bearing large portions of food, recaf and weak synthehol. 

((also your arms can turn into two or four or three or whatever like grievous if you don't want to scare the locals.))


----------



## JediJake (Dec 22, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> And as for the design of the lightsabers themselves, because they are connected at times, but seperate at others, do they count as great lightsabers when there is only two (and I get the appropiate double DEX and larger damage die) and then two pairs of normal blades when seperated (with a smaller damage die and only 1.5x DEX)



Yes exactly.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 23, 2009)

"Thank you, my sweet, I'll eat in just a minute" 
Arkan reaches out with his left arm (currently in his two-armed mode) and begins to help Imariss lay out the food on the table
"And Khairne, I will gladly accept your offer"
Arkan reaches out with his right hand, takes the blade from Khairne (Khairne is Deckard, correct?) and after taking a minute to examine his new partially metallic body, slices himself shallowly across his chest, detaches his second right hand and smears it with the blood dripping down his chest, and holds out the blade in his upper right hand and his bloody lower right hand


----------



## JediJake (Dec 23, 2009)

The armor suits provided for you are quite advanced as Gharv will tell you at length "These are my pride and joy, the Vornskyr and Rancor Class suits of armor. Reserved for only best warriors and these created specially for you. They all have myomer muscle fibers threaded throughout, medical and mechanical diagnostics, advanced vision capabilites in the helmets, infrared, night, heat, mechanical vis scans in the helmet. Embedded medkits allow for on the spot healing capabilities without having to leave the front. These suits do everything your used to, but make you faster, stronger, and more able than before." (Game terms, you get an extra second wind as a free action per encounter, the Vornskyr is the light armor +8 Ref +5 Fort, Rancor +10 +7, +2 Str, +2 Con, +2 Dex when Rancor is worn, the lighter suits, one has been enthreaded with bits of holocrons and intuned with the force +2 cha on Arkan if you remove one of the other bonuses con str etc, Shardus's model has a built in computer interface that actually makes him smarter +2 Int instead. DR = Equip to Fort as usual.

(As for Shardus' new toy I was thinking of dropping its base damage to 3d4 and adding a x2 multiplier on it. so if he deadly aims and all that, he would get 3d4+1d10+1d10+Dex x2+plus powerblast+level etc x2 or is that a little to crazy? Also Shardus you get ALL the slicer talents for free.)


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 23, 2009)

JediJake said:


> ...snip...Game terms, you get an extra second wind as a free action per encounter, the Vornskyr is the light armor +8 Ref +5 Fort, Rancor +10 +7, +2 Str, +2 Con, +2 Dex when Rancor is worn, the lighter suits, one has been enthreaded with bits of holocrons and intuned with the force +2 cha on Arkan if you remove one of the other bonuses con str etc, Shardus's model has a built in computer interface that actually makes him smarter +2 Int instead. DR = Equip to Fort as usual.
> ...snip...



wait, so the light armors have the +2 STR, CON, DEX, but I can swap one of those for a +2 CHA instead?


----------



## JediJake (Dec 23, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> "Thank you, my sweet, I'll eat in just a minute"
> Arkan reaches out with his left arm (currently in his two-armed mode) and begins to help Imariss lay out the food on the table
> "And Khairne, I will gladly accept your offer"
> Arkan reaches out with his right hand, takes the blade from Khairne (Khairne is Deckard, correct?) and after taking a minute to examine his new partially metallic body, slices himself shallowly across his chest, detaches his second right hand and smears it with the blood dripping down his chest, and holds out the blade in his upper right hand and his bloody lower right hand



((yes, his full name is Deckard Khairne)) He smiles fiercely, "Then I embrace you as tal'tat (blood brother) and welcome you to my clan." He gestures towards your new armor, "You just have to choose your colors." (the armor is flat grey and without arms or symbol) 

"Now we should see about getting your honor name." His grin widens. "And I know just the way..."


----------



## JediJake (Dec 23, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> wait, so the light armors have the +2 STR, CON, DEX, but I can swap one of those for a +2 CHA instead?



Affirmative.


----------



## JediJake (Dec 23, 2009)

Connection info is the same start logging


----------



## JediJake (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy Kwanza, Hanukkah, Navidad and any others I forgot.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 26, 2009)

JediJake said:


> Happy Kwanza, Hanukkah, Navidad and any others I forgot.



Ditto, Happy Chrismahanukwanzakah everybody


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 28, 2009)

Right, quick question:

In the last session Jake made a comment about an Unleashed Surge ability, but I cannot find it in the Force Unleashed book.

I was curious if this was a house-ruled Unleashed ability or if you meant one of the Improved Force powers that are the Force Techniques that Jedi Knights can take
In that case it would be like "Improved Surge: You are able to activate the Surge force power as a free action rather than a swift action."


----------



## JediJake (Dec 28, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Right, quick question:
> 
> In the last session Jake made a comment about an Unleashed Surge ability, but I cannot find it in the Force Unleashed book.
> 
> ...



I don't have me books in front of me, but I'm kinda making up the unleashed powers as I think of them. I'm fairly certain unleashing speed would grant you an extra swift action to do with as you please. Mostly unleashing the force power as a talent will net you the force power as if you had always spent a force point on it, and spending a force point on it would grant you it's normal effects above and beyond. Those would be seperate from the force techniques. That kinda make sense?


----------



## JediJake (Dec 28, 2009)

*Another Happy Landing...*

((this is another RP post attempting to gauge your next course of action.))

After your rather loud and explosive hello to the secret base of Gradash, you take stock of your accomplishments,an above strength Stormtrooper squad, two AT-ST's and an AT-AT fill your kill board, but not without incident. Nax is wearied from several direct hits, Arkan is running low on his ability to draw on the force, and the cyborgs are sitting pretty.

You notice that the blast doors covering the bay and gunner's nest have locked down, making entry slightly more difficult as they ready thier defenses against room to room assault by not quite yet Supercommandos. Now might be best to gather your resources and take stock of the situation on the ground. Perhaps to fall back, get a quick rest, and come back at them with everything you have...

((What say you?!?))


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 28, 2009)

JediJake said:


> ((this is another RP post attempting to gauge your next course of action.))
> 
> After your rather loud and explosive hello to the secret base of Gradash, you take stock of your accomplishments,an above strength Stormtrooper squad, two AT-ST's and an AT-AT fill your kill board, but not without incident. Nax is wearied from several direct hits, Arkan is running low on his ability to draw on the force, and the cyborgs are sitting pretty.
> 
> ...




I'd say for Nax's sake more than anything else, it might be a good idea to take a quick break in order to be back at full strength ((as you only get one second wind per day))
And then?   Commence the assault on the base!   Take no prisoners!


----------



## JediJake (Dec 29, 2009)

ffanxii4ever said:


> I'd say for Nax's sake more than anything else, it might be a good idea to take a quick break in order to be back at full strength ((as you only get one second wind per day))
> And then?   Commence the assault on the base!   Take no prisoners!



Remember you need to take a short rest to get back your force powers, ten minutes of not being shot at to get a breather. Also, second winds per encounter between rests. So, your much tougher and all that, but still humanish.


----------



## kewlg1987 (Dec 29, 2009)

I say we press our advantage. Waiting only gives them time to regroup, fortify, and prepare. This is an isolated prison, they have to know we're after the prisoners. Blitzkreig!


----------



## kewlg1987 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mostly lets not fall back, we can take ten while somebody opens the doors. (I'll hack it, Verda can blast it, arkan could probably cut it.)


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 29, 2009)

Very well, if that works, I'm willing to wait while ?Shardus? hacks open the blast door (and is it a ten minute wait for the powers or the points to recharge?)  (and I do have six more power uses and one more point if we don't wait)


----------



## JediJake (Dec 29, 2009)

Its both powers and points. Press the advantage is what im hearing?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 29, 2009)

Pressing the advantage if Nax will be able to keep up is my vote


----------



## zaxehammer (Dec 30, 2009)

OOC: I apologize for not replying sooner. /OOC

Nax is in favor of using what advantage the group has. Any healing he can get would be welcomed, but in his condition he will fight a little more cautiously. He doesn't want his current state to prevent them from completing the objective.

"Let's finish this right--for Mandalore."


----------



## JediJake (Dec 30, 2009)

The numbers are 154.180 start loggin whenever.


----------



## snakejawz (Dec 30, 2009)

server crashed, give it a few mins and relog


----------



## JediJake (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok try this again.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Dec 31, 2009)

You have got to be getting tired of questions regarding the new and revised Unleashed Force Power talents, but I got one more in regards to Unleashed Surge:
I get that Unleashed Surge allows you to activate it as a free action, but since Surge is now sustained as a swift action, is Unleashed Surge sustained as a free action?


----------



## JediJake (Jan 2, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> You have got to be getting tired of questions regarding the new and revised Unleashed Force Power talents, but I got one more in regards to Unleashed Surge:
> I get that Unleashed Surge allows you to activate it as a free action, but since Surge is now sustained as a swift action, is Unleashed Surge sustained as a free action?



Unleashed surge grants you an extra swift action. So if you unleashed it and had the technique, you could theoritcally do two full actions since you would then have three swift actions does that make sense?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 2, 2010)

JediJake said:


> Unleashed surge grants you an extra swift action. So if you unleashed it and had the technique, you could theoritcally do two full actions since you would then have three swift actions does that make sense?



yeeeeaaa...no
Is there a Force Technique for Surge? If so it must be houseruled, because I don't recall seeing one in any of the books

And having Unleashed Surge gives only that initial extra swift action NOT future ones when you sustain it?
So what, does the houseruled Force Technique give an extra two swift actions?
And three swift actions is equal to a full action? So I would be able to take make the typical full action in a standard action, as per the house rules, and then one additional one?

Sorry for being such a bother


----------



## JediJake (Jan 3, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> I was curious if this was a house-ruled Unleashed ability or if you meant one of the Improved Force powers that are the Force Techniques that Jedi Knights can take
> In that case it would be like "Improved Surge: You are able to activate the Surge force power as a free action rather than a swift action."



my mistake man I thought you had found a thing that did this. My unleashed surge gives you an extra swift action. You can use it to maintain, draw a gun, spit on your enemies, whatever pleases you, every round the power is active.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 3, 2010)

JediJake said:


> my mistake man I thought you had found a thing that did this. My unleashed surge gives you an extra swift action. You can use it to maintain, draw a gun, spit on your enemies, whatever pleases you, every round the power is active.



Alright, I get it now, thanks


----------



## zaxehammer (Jan 5, 2010)

Sorry guys, I don't think I'll be able to play tomorrow. We'll see what the future holds, but as of right now it doesn't look promising.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 5, 2010)

zaxehammer said:


> Sorry guys, I don't think I'll be able to play tomorrow. We'll see what the future holds, but as of right now it doesn't look promising.



Nooooo! That's impossible! But seriously life comes first. I'll try not to brutally murder your character while your not their to witness it... Spoils all the fun if I can't savor the tears. Hope it's nothing serious keeping you, and if it's fun have lots.


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 6, 2010)

cmon, im ready when ya'll are


----------



## JediJake (Jan 6, 2010)

Numbers are the same start logging when it pleases you. Like now.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 6, 2010)

This probably seems a really stupid question, but do the Unleashed talents count as force talents?
And for that matter, does Force Sensitivity, since it was houseruled into a talent rather than a feat, count as a force talent?


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 6, 2010)

after game last night i setup my Ventrilo server so next week we will be able to voice chat if you guys think that is a cool idea. assuming you have mics.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 6, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> This probably seems a really stupid question, but do the Unleashed talents count as force talents?
> And for that matter, does Force Sensitivity, since it was houseruled into a talent rather than a feat, count as a force talent?



Yes force sensitivity is a talent and force unleashed abilities count as force talents. Unleashed feats, which i need to give a once over, will probably be feats.



snakejawz said:


> after game last night i setup my Ventrilo server so next week we will be able to voice chat if you guys think that is a cool idea. assuming you have mics.



Sounds interesting but I'm not sure my high pitched tenor wouldn't grate on everyones nerves. You know I hate public speaking. Also I don't have a mic. I'll try to dig one up.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 6, 2010)

snakejawz said:


> after game last night i setup my Ventrilo server so next week we will be able to voice chat if you guys think that is a cool idea. assuming you have mics.



Hey, I'm all for voice chat if you got the server.   I have found that it can make things go a little quicker and smoother at times


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 7, 2010)

the general idea was keep all the OOC chat on the vent server and restrict the game related chat to map tools...or whatever works 

FYI, the vent server is operational, go here and download the client for your OS:
Ventrilo - Download

i will give out the login info at our next game.

FYI for those of you who have firewalls, make a tcp/udp (or all) exception for port 3784. if you have no idea what i mean, then you prolly wont be using vent 

oh and jakey poo can eavesdrop even if he doesnt have a mic.


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 9, 2010)

here is some other big-gun goodness to think about jake

http://robotninjawhores.com/wp-content/2006/12/optimus.jpg


----------



## JediJake (Jan 9, 2010)

zaxehammer said:


> Sorry guys, I don't think I'll be able to play tomorrow. We'll see what the future holds, but as of right now it doesn't look promising.



That was just for last session right? You will be able to show up next game or do I need to write out your character more permanently? If so, I have some small idea where your character would be heading. If not I need to get you a short description of the last sessions events.

My next post will be a short apology. Kind of.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 9, 2010)

For the last session of our game I feel I owe you players a small apology, especially Gabe so here goes. I'm sorry for the following reasons. I was a little more than tired, and did not fully understand the ramifications of Shardus' power, or appreciate how much fatigue affected my mood and judgement. 

That said I would ask you gentle players for a favor in the future. Please stop assuming I'm trying to screw you over when I throw a difficult door, or Sith Lord at you. I'm just trying to challenge you and make it fun for me. Sometimes things are just beyond your control, and dealing with them is what makes the session interesting(to me). For example, when Verda shot the ship Sarro was in and failed to realize that Shardus was under it as he was over it. This caused a much larger foul smell than I had anticipated, when Shardus' himself half expected it, and cited that he did not metagame as his reasoning for not crying out. I understand not having things go the way you thought they would agitate you, and that accidentally shooting a teammate would be bad. But please keep in mind I'm not trying to screw you guys over. 

I will illustrate this with anecdotes. I once played an epic frenzied berserker ubercharger that dealt 66d6+934 per attack(8 of them), with a plus 86 to hit, and healing over 500 of his 1500 hit points every attack. The dm had no problems with this character, it was one of up to 9 others that where crazy in their own right. He however found this character an obstacle to over come every session. I told you that to tell you this. I am in the same boat he was in at level 3 instead of thirty three. He overcame it with trickery, guile, a few deities, letting the dice fall where they may, and challenging me as a role player. And it was probably the most fun I have ever had as a player. Because my character screwed up. Alot. He accidentally got three party members killed. And it was still the most fun we ever had. Not in spite of obstacles thrown in our path, because of them. We weren't adversarial towards the GM, he enjoyed our antics as much as we enjoyed making them up. 

That is the feel I'm trying to capture with this game. I finally think we are getting to that point. I just feel I needed to reiterate that I could be an enormous  at any time.A quick example from last session would have been to make the starfighter explode when Verda killed it, but I didn't. Cause like I said, I want to challnenge you, so please keep that in mind when things seemingly don't go exactly your way. Your going to screw up, fail, perhaps even die. But I'm going to be as fair as Two-Face, and hope your Batmen have fun.

Next post we can do some PbPRP, detailing the events directly after the escape from the Gradashi moon and the end of A New Fear, and the start of The Force Wars.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 9, 2010)

Perhaps it is because nothing quite so bad has happened to me yet, but I am fine with that type of feel for the campaign.
As for character death, if you kill me 100 times, I'll just make 101 characters to play. (though at that point you can't really blame me if they start to all seem a little similar)

And bring on the PbPRP!


----------



## JediJake (Jan 9, 2010)

*A New Fear Synopsis*

A New Fear originally chronicled the adventures newly minted sector rangers in their attempt to overthrow a fascist regime on the City Planet of Terranik under the rule of Draago the Hutt, and find their lost friend and mentor Jax Geddon. 

After a rough emergence from hyperspace and a similarly unstable landing on the civil war torn planet Tarranik our current heroes exited their beaten star freighter: Nax; former slave of the Sith, and deadly Yuzzem warrior whose fists inspire terror. Arkan; Jedi Knight and young human prodigy with a lightsaber and the force. Samael; A brash Miralukan with astonishing knowledge of the force. These creatures journey led them through the dark underbelly of hutt space pitting them against swoop bike gangs, small time Sith, and demonic slicers. Confronting these obstacles lead to the discovery of the darkness within.

Our heroes eventually teamed up with the Ebon Wolves, a traveling band of mercenaries loyal to Mandalorian Space and became friends with new heroes, Z'ink, the wily twi'lek whose words commanded respect, and Verda Kandosiil the man whom had lost everything and sought to rebuild his life, one blaster bolt at a time and Shardus; a man with a bloody past and a shadowy future, whose reputation for dealing silent death is well deserved.  

After capturing the dangerous Davaronian slicer Warrac Raden and discovering the Wolves where more than what they seemed, the heroes where granted admission to Draago's palace. Making few friends and many enemies, our heroes thwarted slavers, fought with mercy in the Hutt's arena, and discovered a secret that would change the fate of the Galaxy forever. 

An ill fated firefight led to the destruction of D'ink, and shortly after the tragedy the remaining party members while exploring Draago's secret underground storage facility. The party met their first Lord of the Sith, Darth Pyrus who calmly explained that their fates where sealed, and attempted to lure them to the true ways of the force and join the Sith in their upcoming triumph against the galaxy. Unbelieving, the party picked a fight with Lord Pyrus, revealing the presence of undercover Imperial Knight Maliar Katarn. The battle resulted in the death of mighty Samael for his insolence, and a message for the rest of the Galaxy. Do not kark with the Sith. The fiery Pyrus slowly hunted down and summarily and effortlessly destroyed the rest of the protagonists, leaving them alive so he could recruit them later.

Our heroes awoke several days later on Mandalore Prime, nursing their many wounds and finding themselves changed. Expelled from the Sector Rangers for starting a war, they joined the Mandalorian Forces, where that kind of thing is acceptable. In an effort to earn their honor name, Dyre, they assaulted a secret base on the fourth Gradashi Moon on intel provided by Maliar. Success brought them the lives of several missing Jedi Masters and over a hundred other force sensitive beings. They confronted Darth Sarro, who was performing twisted experiments on Galactic Alliance citizens, and stole Teragigs of data on her works as they took important prisoners and obliterated the base.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 9, 2010)

*A New Fear Epilogue*

Jax turns a weary but hopeful eye towards Arkan in the cramped cargo bay. "I confess I expected you sooner, and then not at all. I am pleased to be out of that pit. You have my thanks. Where is my old apprentice? I sense a small part of Samael's presence, where is he hiding?"


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 10, 2010)

"Ummm, well surely you have heard of an individual called Darth Pyrus? Yay or nay?  Nevertheless, we ran into him underneath Draago's palace, and after he introduced himself and made his sales pitch, Samael began to mouth off to the Sith Lord, despite the rather...obvious display of his overwhelming power, Samael began to provoke him.   Well, despite my insistance that Samael shut his mouth and start to be polite, he continued to yap, so much so that Pyrus, well Pyrus incinerated him.   He then proceeded to rip the rest of us to shreds, some of us more literally than others" *Arkan looks at his new arms, seperates them and shows them off very quickly*"Sooo, yeah that was kinda what happened to us.   The rest of us managed to survive the encounter, we got rescued by the Wolves, and brought back to Mandalore where they did a very good job of patching us all up, and then we went on to our rescue mission where we found all of you.   Do you happen to know what they were researching there?"


----------



## JediJake (Jan 10, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> "Ummm, well surely you have heard of an individual called Darth Pyrus? Yay or nay?



 Geddon nods grimly. 







> Nevertheless, we ran into him underneath Draago's palace, and after he introduced himself and made his sales pitch, Samael began to mouth off to the Sith Lord, despite the rather...obvious display of his overwhelming power, Samael began to provoke him.   Well, despite my insistance that Samael shut his mouth and start to be polite, he continued to yap, so much so that Pyrus, well Pyrus incinerated him.   He then proceeded to rip the rest of us to shreds, some of us more literally than others" *Arkan looks at his new arms, seperates them and shows them off very quickly*



 Jax seems at once impressed and concerned by the display. 







> "Sooo, yeah that was kinda what happened to us.   The rest of us managed to survive the encounter, we got rescued by the Wolves, and brought back to Mandalore where they did a very good job of patching us all up, and then we went on to our rescue mission where we found all of you.



 "His power always came with pride. It saddens me that it was his downfall." 







> Do you happen to know what they were researching there?"



 He takes a deep breath, as if searching for where to start. "Our minds. I do not remember much of what occurred after my capture, much of it I remember as if in a trance, like a nightmare I could not awake from." He shakes his head, "I hope you gathered some data before the facility blew, because the others have similar experiences." He peers closely at you for a moment and you feel his force senses reaching out, and his frown deepens. "I thought it was that...place, but Arkan, I sense a growing darkness in you. What has happened?"


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 10, 2010)

JediJake said:


> He takes a deep breath, as if searching for where to start. "Our minds. I do not remember much of what occurred after my capture, much of it I remember as if in a trance, like a nightmare I could not awake from." He shakes his head, "I hope you gathered some data before the facility blew, because the others have similar experiences." He peers closely at you for a moment and you feel his force senses reaching out, and his frown deepens. "I thought it was that...place, but Arkan, I sense a growing darkness in you. What has happened?"



A handful of ...unfortunate incidents has somewhat sobered my outlook.
Not to mention a desire to keep our true motives secret at Draago's palace, which required me to act less like a Jedi and more like a mercenary.   Needless to say I am now of the opinion that the ends might just end up justifying the means, which while definitely does not line up with the Jedi Code, might just end up prolonging my life expectancy after everything that has happened


----------



## JediJake (Jan 10, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> A handful of ...unfortunate incidents has somewhat sobered my outlook.
> Not to mention a desire to keep our true motives secret at Draago's palace, which required me to act less like a Jedi and more like a mercenary.   Needless to say I am now of the opinion that the ends might just end up justifying the means, which while definitely does not line up with the Jedi Code, might just end up prolonging my life expectancy after everything that has happened



His frown turns into a grimace towards the end of your speech. "I understand your desire to take the quick and easy path, but the code is there to keep us from falling into darkness. If you where to fully give into your baser instincts you could do untold harm with your abilities, and there would be few who could stand in your way. Do you understand? I want you to let go of your anger before it destroys you, and all you hold dear..."


----------



## JediJake (Jan 10, 2010)

*It was your destiny.*

After completing A New Fear, you have also completed your first minor destiny. Nax, Arkan, Shardus, and Verda have fulfilled their first destinies by rescueing Jax and the others, destroying an important secret sith base, and discovering a horrific secret within. You characters can pick either the Destruction or Discovery or Rescue bonuses for fulfilling a destiny found on page 114 of the core rulebook.

The next few posts will detail the goings and have a small amount of time pass so you can purchase your new equipment, level up, and start the next episode of the game.

Nax, I really do need to know if your going to be able to show up for the next sessions as soon as you can tell me, cause some rather important things are going to go on next game, and in the interim important stuff is happening with your character.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 10, 2010)

*These go up to eleven.*

Alright, make sure you guys level up to level four before the next session and add your destiny bonuses to your characters cause your gonna need them. I have a question for you guys, do you want to turn the power level up? Like way over the top, Warhammer 40k up? Or would you prefer a moderately less powerful character and opposition? I'm prepared either way to turn the game to eleven if thats what you guys want. Is it?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 10, 2010)

JediJake said:


> His frown turns into a grimace towards the end of your speech. "I understand your desire to take the quick and easy path, but the code is there to keep us from falling into darkness. If you where to fully give into your baser instincts you could do untold harm with your abilities, and there would be few who could stand in your way. Do you understand? I want you to let go of your anger before it destroys you, and all you hold dear..."



Well, I'm not quite so angry any more, now that the damn slicer is dead (Not you Shardus  ), but I will try to...control myself a bit more

((OOC: Are we at a point for purchasing upgrades? If so, I want to pay the ten grand for the Superior Agile Armor (+2 Max Dex Bonus to armor) and then the Destruction destiny fulfillment with a +2 to my Dex)  and the typical level up stuff, correct?))


----------



## JediJake (Jan 10, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> ((OOC: Are we at a point for purchasing upgrades? If so, I want to pay the ten grand for the Superior Agile Armor (+2 Max Dex Bonus to armor) and then the Destruction destiny fulfillment with a +2 to my Dex)  and the typical level up stuff, correct?))



Yes, its time to buy, and I'm going to gift a few things to you for completing your rite.


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 11, 2010)

Jake asked for a good picture of the Power-up Optimus Prime in revenge of the fallen.

im thinking this may be where im going eventually.

http://www.joshnizzi.com/images/TF2/071218_A_OptimusPowerUp_SR71_JN-small.jpg


----------



## JediJake (Jan 11, 2010)

snakejawz said:


> Jake asked for a good picture of the Power-up Optimus Prime in revenge of the fallen.
> 
> im thinking this may be where im going eventually.
> 
> http://www.joshnizzi.com/images/TF2/071218_A_OptimusPowerUp_SR71_JN-small.jpg



Cool pic, here is the thing, my idea is that I can and should just go whole hog and give you the very best gear for graduating supercommando crash course. This would help all of us in that I would have a clearer view of exactly what your capable of and just looking forward to leveling and all that.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh yeah, sorry for not responding to the earlier message, but what the hell, dial it up to 11


----------



## JediJake (Jan 11, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Oh yeah, sorry for not responding to the earlier message, but what the hell, dial it up to 11



Shiny. One of my goals is to break this system, and the next game would be a low powered rebellion era game, but that is a story for another time. Soon I will post the fiddly bits of gear and all that once the movie I'm watching is over round an hour from now.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 11, 2010)

Aaaaargh. I typed quite a long message about your characters last week or so, but my iPhone ate it. I'm going to retype it on my desktop here in a few.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 11, 2010)

*Okay wow.*

Some strange things have kept me from posting until this very point. In no order of importance a fire, the suicide of a friends ex husband(she is ok), lascivious women, and a nasty computer virus has struck my computer. Rather more interesting night than I generally like.

However I think I have some of the fires(literal and otherwise) under control and will be awake for a few more hours trying to get these thoughts on the intarwebs.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh my diety! It seems I can't deny Internet explorer access through a fire wall and any attempt to delete the program itself fails as it miraculously reappears seconds later. So, I'm just going to type my thoughts out on here and hope they don't get eaten.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 11, 2010)

*Glass Cannons*

I have come to the realization in the D&D superheroes game I run and now in this came that every single character is a glass canon. The wizard especially don't get me wrong, but even the high con warriors suffer from the very real possibility that they could die regularly from the damage they are capable of dishing out several times over. It only exacerbates the problem when you add damage multipliers, which we are about to do. 

So to escape, or more likely just delay the inevitable I've come up with a way round. Every time you level add your whole con number to your hp instead of just the bonus, keeping everything else the same. This way even a lowly non combative level ten noble with a nine con would still have at least 135 hp at the max level. What do you think of this change? I think it will help make fights last a bit longer. 

Death and dying- Your characters die if they reach half thier hp in the negatives. If damage from the attack brings a character into the negatives but doesn't exceed the characters damage threshold the character is conscious and can take a swift action once per round on their turn (such as tossing a lightsaber to an ally or using a second wind) if it's more than their damage threshold they are unconscious and cannot act. Either way they are dying and lose a single hp per round in the negatives until they die. 

Severe injuries- If a character takes damage equal to their DT*2 the character is considered seriously injured. Their movement down the condition track is persistant until they recieve medical attention. If this damage is enough to bring the character into the negatives as well the damage is considered life threatening and is described as limb loss or the like, enough to kill and it's a decapitation or similar instant kill shot. 

Critical Hits- Now a bit of a catch all for any attack that exceeds a targets damage threshold. This works just fine as it is, but I think it could be funnier. I would like to develope a called shot system that would go off every time a character got a critical. So say two Jedi are fighting and the first attack is a doozy, the attacker saw an opening and took ruthless advantage of it and taking a move action from the opponent. This could be described as a trip or disarm or the like and add an extra layer to intensity to the combat. Giving the audience the illusion that things are getting rough. 

We have been using mst of these rules already, this is just the first time I've spelled them out completely. What are your thoughts? Next post will describe your week truly becoming Supercommandos, the Dyre Wolves.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 11, 2010)

JediJake said:


> I have come to the realization in the D&D superheroes game I run and now in this came that every single character is a glass canon. The wizard especially don't get me wrong, but even the high con warriors suffer from the very real possibility that they could die regularly from the damage they are capable of dishing out several times over. It only exacerbates the problem when you add damage multipliers, which we are about to do.
> 
> So to escape, or more likely just delay the inevitable I've come up with a way round. Every time you level add your whole con number to your hp instead of just the bonus, keeping everything else the same. This way even a lowly non combative level ten noble with a nine con would still have at least 135 hp at the max level. What do you think of this change? I think it will help make fights last a bit longer.



more hit points are always useful



> Death and dying- Your characters die if they reach half thier hp in the negatives. If damage from the attack brings a character into the negatives but doesn't exceed the characters damage threshold the character is conscious and can take a swift action once per round on their turn (such as tossing a lightsaber to an ally or using a second wind) if it's more than their damage threshold they are unconscious and cannot act. Either way they are dying and lose a single hp per round in the negatives until they die.



alright, alright.
Curious though (odds are it won't make a difference) but is it an automatic loss of 1 hp per round, or is there a stabilization roll type of thing?



> Severe injuries- If a character takes damage equal to their DT*2 the character is considered seriously injured. Their movement down the condition track is persistant until they recieve medical attention. If this damage is enough to bring the character into the negatives as well the damage is considered life threatening and is described as limb loss or the like, enough to kill and it's a decapitation or similar instant kill shot.



I assume this is damage equal to DT*2 in a single attack?  Not cumulative taken over an entire fight?  Also, you previously have said that "only surgery and force magic can remove a persistent injury.  What exactly constitutes "force magic"? 



> Critical Hits- Now a bit of a catch all for any attack that exceeds a targets damage threshold. This works just fine as it is, but I think it could be funnier. I would like to develope a called shot system that would go off every time a character got a critical. So say two Jedi are fighting and the first attack is a doozy, the attacker saw an opening and took ruthless advantage of it and taking a move action from the opponent. This could be described as a trip or disarm or the like and add an extra layer to intensity to the combat. Giving the audience the illusion that things are getting rough.



ummmm, are you saying that anytime an attack's damage exceeds the target's DT, it is one of these "called shot criticals" or that only natural 20's (and natural 19's in Nax's case) are one of those "called shot criticals"?  Also, I think you are going to need to elaborate on the mechanics of the "called shot critical" a bit more before getting too much of a useful response (I say this because things like disarms are already in the system, and they already have specific consequences)
Also, real quick question because I'm a bit lazy, but when do our houseruled level bonuses to our defenses kick in? I ask because they aren't the typical +heroic level to the defenses and can't remember if you ever made a simple rule for them


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 11, 2010)

so if i understand the HP correct, i would have 30+con (1st) then 12+con for the next 3 levels THEN +20 for my hardened systems?

thats 166 HP for my 4th level dude.


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 11, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> ummmm, are you saying that anytime an attack's damage exceeds the target's DT, it is one of these "called shot criticals" or that only natural 20's (and natural 19's in Nax's case) are one of those "called shot criticals"? Also, I think you are going to need to elaborate on the mechanics of the "called shot critical" a bit more before getting too much of a useful response (I say this because things like disarms are already in the system, and they already have specific consequences)




i think it has to exceed the DT AND be a nat 20 (even for Nax) on a 19 he would still crit, but prolly not epic crit.

and as far as called-shot-crit i got the image of severed limbs and stuff that crippled them on a more serious level.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 11, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Curious though (odds are it won't make a difference) but is it an automatic loss of 1 hp per round, or is there a stabilization roll type of thing?



I couldn't think of one, and I think I like the way it could play out without one. Take for example Malcolm Reynolds of firefly fame from the episode out of gas, he is dying in the first scene and you see him using meds to buy him a little more time even though he knows he is dying and will continue to do so until he gets real medical attention. But if. You can think of one that fits our theme I would love to hear it. 



> I assume this is damage equal to DT*2 in a single attack?  Not cumulative taken over an entire fight?  Also, you previously have said that "only surgery and force magic can remove a persistent injury.  What exactly constitutes "force magic"?



Yes. Magic like vital transfer with the condition track movement bit when you spnd a fp.  



> ummmm, are you saying that anytime an attack's damage exceeds the target's DT, it is one of these "called shot criticals" or that only natural 20's (and natural 19's in Nax's case) are one of those "called shot criticals"?  Also, I think you are going to need to elaborate on the mechanics of the "called shot critical" a bit more before getting too much of a useful response (I say this because things like disarms are already in the system, and they already have specific consequences)



that makes sense. Like a critical critical. Good idea.  


> Also, real quick question because I'm a bit lazy, but when do our houseruled level bonuses to our defenses kick in? I ask because they aren't the typical +heroic level to the defenses and can't remember if you ever made a simple rule for them



 I did it's on the house rules page. At level five you will attain another plus 3 you can divide how you see fit. 



snakejawz said:


> so if i understand the HP correct, i would have 30+con (1st) then 12+con for the next 3 levels THEN +20 for my hardened systems?



 That sounds right to me, you could now concievably survive one or two of you own attacks. 



snakejawz said:


> i think it has to exceed the DT AND be a nat 20 (even for Nax) on a 19 he would still crit, but prolly not epic crit.
> 
> and as far as called-shot-crit i got the image of severed limbs and stuff that crippled them on a more serious level.



On the high critical range as it stood there wasn't much point in getting another high crit number. This way having an 15-20 means that you can guide the fight with your experiance denying your opponent the chance to retreat a quarter of the time. 

That is also what I had been imagining. Now we have rules to reflect it I think.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 11, 2010)

JediJake said:


> Yes. Magic like vital transfer with the condition track movement bit when you spnd a fp.



Huh, is that a house rule? because all I see for vital transfer is the ability to spend a destiny point to move up +5 steps on the condition track


----------



## JediJake (Jan 11, 2010)

*Quicknotes*

Now that I have slept on it and listened to your good ideas I think I've come up with slightly better versions of a few things. 

Hp-Your class hp should be slightly higher I think, better reflecting your career choices. A heroic soldier would start at 3* his HD (d12) plus con number and at level two should get 1.5 HD(18) + con number. Scoundrels would get 12 at lvl 2 and nobles would get 9 hp. Make more sense? 

Death and dying-Very much the same as I've described but also add your constitution number to the bottom of your negatives. If your character gets lowered through attrition -1's in the negs without breaching your damage threshold once he reaches his con number he is unconscious and not in immediate danger from dying, like a kncokout punch roll 2d6 at this point the first is how long you pass out for 1-3 would be rounds, 4 and 5 would be hours and 6 would be days(not that it will likely come up). If the attack that brought your char into the negs breached your dt then it's more serious, your character takes 2 dam per round in the negs and once he or she reaches con number the take 1 con damage on the first round and one ever hour after, and are unconscious.  If your down from a severe injury dt*2 you take five damage per round in the negatives and when you reach your con you take one con damage every round until you die, if you ain't there already.   

Tell it to me straight doc-Even trained healers make mistakes, before a character can make a heal check they need to find out exactly what's wrong. Before the docter can administer aid he needs to make a heal check as a move action to find out what's going on. If the doctor and the wounded are the same person they get a plus five to the check. Not life threatening needs to succeed a dc 10. Serious dc 15, critical 20. Failure on this check imposes a -5 on the heal check. Conscious patients generally aid another on this check, telling the good doctor where the booboo is and how bad it hurts. Force users need to make a utf check for the same reasons and consequences. 
Now I know that looks like a mess, but that there might be the most real life accurate model of dying in d20. Humans are pretty darn tough and can hang on to life for days sometimes after being critically wounded. This makes medical attention required in a game without magical forces healing folks instead of just a few hours nap.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 11, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Huh, is that a house rule? because all I see for vital transfer is the ability to spend a destiny point to move up +5 steps on the condition track



Hunh I guess it is. Don't tell anyone but I thought it said that as a force point. I've been thinking that power should move someone one step up the condition tracker anyhow. So since we are going crazy let's do it that way. Also evertime you get the first aid heal check in your char you go up one step. And use a second wind.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 11, 2010)

JediJake said:


> Hunh I guess it is. Don't tell anyone but I thought it said that as a force point. I've been thinking that power should move someone one step up the condition tracker anyhow. So since we are going crazy let's do it that way. Also evertime you get the first aid heal check in your char you go up one step. And use a second wind.



Wait, so the typical "Treat Injury" check for first aid, rather than healing character level + 1 for every point over the DC the check is, you use a second wind (so you recover 1/4 of your health) and go up +1 step on the condition track.
Huh, suddenly I'm the party's healer too, who wudda thought?


----------



## JediJake (Jan 11, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Wait, so the typical "Treat Injury" check for first aid, rather than healing character level + 1 for every point over the DC the check is, you use a second wind (so you recover 1/4 of your health) and go up +1 step on the condition track.
> Huh, suddenly I'm the party's healer too, who wudda thought?



Me. Heck I thought you had vital transfer fir a long time. Also the first aid check is equal to the dc I set earlier for severity of wounds. A minor wound or knockout  is dc ten etc fir how much damage over the check you heal. Make sense?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 11, 2010)

JediJake said:


> Death and dying-Very much the same as I've described but also add your constitution number to the bottom of your negatives. If your character gets lowered through attrition -1's in the negs without breaching your damage threshold once he reaches his con number he is unconscious and not in immediate danger from dying, like a kncokout punch roll 2d6 at this point the first is how long you pass out for 1-3 would be rounds, 4 and 5 would be hours and 6 would be days(not that it will likely come up). If the attack that brought your char into the negs breached your dt then it's more serious, your character takes 2 dam per round in the negs and once he or she reaches con number the take 1 con damage on the first round and one ever hour after, and are unconscious.  If your down from a severe injury dt*2 you take five damage per round in the negatives and when you reach your con you take one con damage every round until you die, if you ain't there already.



Right, I'm going to try and work up a translation here:
There are three states of "dying"


When a blow dealt to you deals less damage than the value of your DT, but knocks you below 0 hit points but above your negative Constitution value, you are slowly bleeding, losing one point of health every round until you reach your negative Con value.   When this happens roll 2d6, the first die determines the number of time intervals, the second die determines what interval is used; a value of 1-3 means the interval is rounds, 4 or 5 means that the interval is hours, and 6 means that the interval is days.   Presumably (you did not say it) but there is someway of being revived by an ally?
When the blow that knocked you into the negatives deals as much damage or more than DT, but less than twice your DT, you suffer the same effects as above, but you take two points of damage each round.   Also, know when you are knocked unconscious (at your negative Constitution score) you take one point of Constitution damage each hour (presumably until you are healed? Also, how is this Con damage healed?)
If the blow that knocked you into the negatives dealt damage equal to or greater than twice your DT, you take five points of damage per round, and when you are knocked unconsicous you suffer one point of Constitution damage each round, until death or healing or whatever.
 Now, we also die at negative half hit points, correct?



> Tell it to me straight doc-Even trained healers make mistakes, before a character can make a heal check they need to find out exactly what's wrong. Before the docter can administer aid he needs to make a heal check as a move action to find out what's going on. If the doctor and the wounded are the same person they get a plus five to the check. Not life threatening needs to succeed a dc 10. Serious dc 15, critical 20. Failure on this check imposes a -5 on the heal check. Conscious patients generally aid another on this check, telling the good doctor where the booboo is and how bad it hurts. Force users need to make a utf check for the same reasons and consequences.



And to simplify this, this is merely a Treat Injury check (or Use the Force if using the Force) to determine the extent of the injury.   It is made as a move action, and the DC is 10 for a minor wound, DC 15 for a serious wound, DC 20 for a critical wound.   When treating yourself, you get a +5 to this check, and conscious patients can aid the check.   Failure on this check results in a -5 to the Treat Injury or Use the Force check to heal the patient.

Did I get it all?

EDIT:This post took a loooooong time to write, sorry about that


> Me. Heck I thought you had vital transfer fir a long time. Also the first aid check is equal to the dc I set earlier for severity of wounds. A minor wound or knockout is dc ten etc fir how much damage over the check you heal. Make sense?



So it is the same DC to determine the extent of the injury as it is to actually heal it?
And I haven't had Vital Transfer, instead I took Force Treatment.
And the amount healed is my check result - the DC of injury? Or is it simply a second wind?
And does it improve the condition track or not?


----------



## JediJake (Jan 11, 2010)

Believe me I feel you pain about the lenght of writing. I'll try to answer all your questions but didn't quote anything cause scrolling would take a while  

Reviving. Yep make a treat injury check equal to the severity dc. Minor is ten and you would use like smelling salts or something. 

Healing con damage. Just like an other ability score damage. 

Deadness. Yeah you die at neg hp and when your con reahes zero.

Force dc's they are the same as the healing dc's. Looks like you hav it down pat.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 11, 2010)

JediJake said:


> Healing con damage. Just like an other ability score damage.



Ummm, I was unaware that Saga Edition had rules for ability damage.
Mind letting me know where those rules are, cause I can't seem to find them


----------



## JediJake (Jan 12, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Ummm, I was unaware that Saga Edition had rules for ability damage.
> Mind letting me know where those rules are, cause I can't seem to find them



Weird I can't seen to find then either even though I thought I saw them. Must. Have gotten confused with revised core rules. Let's make it serious. Instead of once a day it will be once a week without bacta and with bacta once an hour.

Once I finish this movie I'll post your new gear and the contents of Hell Week


----------



## JediJake (Jan 12, 2010)

*Upgrades!*

After your week of hell you are gifted with armor, the armor your expected to die in. It is just like the armor you have now, its even called the same name, its just better. The Rancor and Vornkskyr Suits, Mk II provide the same protection with added benefits, +6 Str, +6 Dex, +6 Con, you can choose one of these plus +6's and put them in another stat of your choosing. Shardus would likely take from his Str score to put into his Int, adding a super computer core to his armor and feeding him information directly into his brain. Arkan could take his +6 con and stick it into his Cha, imbueing his armor with strength in the force and helping guide his actions etc. The armors max dex bonus increases by 5, its fortitude bonuses increases by 2, your helm grants you a +5 to your perception checks, if you already have a superior helmet package it grants you another plus 2 instead, the armor grants you another +2 DR, and your speed while wearing it increases by 2 squares. Your sheilds increase by 10. This armor counts as droid traits, vehicle, armor, and device superior traits. You all gain the fortitude save bonus to your will saves, as grand army of the republic training. This is the very bleeding edge of technology.

Nax and Arkan, your extensive training in weapons grants you the ability to add 3x your str bonus to damage in two hands and 2x your str bonus in one hand. Every time you power attack you get two for one in one hand and 3 for one in two hands.  

Shardus and Verda, your weapons are slightly upgraded, your invisible rifle Shardus does damage equal to 3d6x2 adding all your extras before the multiplier. Verda yours does the same with three d8, and is also autofire capable with an extra two squares of radius. 

As a gift from Deckard for you good work on the Gradashi moon he gives you 30,000 credits to spend how you wish.


----------



## zaxehammer (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been involved in the discussions, things have picked up their pace around here. To that effect, with the work I have to do and classes beginning again, I think it is time for me to formally take my leave of this group. I had some good times with you guys and hope you beat Pyrus to a pulp.

I do apologize for any disruption this may cause.

Farewell.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 12, 2010)

zaxehammer said:


> Sorry I haven't been involved in the discussions, things have picked up their pace around here. To that effect, with the work I have to do and classes beginning again, I think it is time for me to formally take my leave of this group. I had some good times with you guys and hope you beat Pyrus to a pulp.
> 
> I do apologize for any disruption this may cause.
> 
> Farewell.



Happy trails man, I'm glad you had fun and am sorry to see you go, but completely understand that real life comes first. Your welcome back anytime. May the force be with you.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 13, 2010)

JediJake said:


> The armors max dex bonus increases by 5, its fortitude bonuses increases by 2, your helm grants you a +5 to your perception checks, if you already have a superior helmet package it grants you another plus 2 instead, the armor grants you another +2 DR, and your speed while wearing it increases by 2 squares. Your sheilds increase by 10. This armor counts as droid traits, vehicle, armor, and device superior traits. You all gain the fortitude save bonus to your will saves, as grand army of the republic training. This is the very bleeding edge of technology.



Does this armor still have the bonus to Fort save as DR? Meaning the Vornskyr Mk II would have a +7 to Fort and 9 DR? And does that +5 to perception stack with Force Perception?



> Nax and Arkan, your extensive training in weapons grants you the ability to add 3x your str bonus to damage in two hands and 2x your str bonus in one hand. Every time you power attack you get two for one in one hand and 3 for one in two hands.



Ummm, can I add double my DEX, rather than STR, since I have Ataru?
And I might want to start to think about picking up power attack now...


----------



## JediJake (Jan 13, 2010)

*Down with the sickness.*

I owe you guys an apology, after my last post I decided to take a nap to alleviate my headache, I have awoken with a much larger one and a fever to boot. This coupled with the pc bug that has crippled my desktop, I'm going to have to cancel our game tonight.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 13, 2010)

JediJake said:


> I owe you guys an apology, after my last post I decided to take a nap to alleviate my headache, I have awoken with a much larger one and a fever to boot. This coupled with the pc bug that has crippled my desktop, I'm going to have to cancel our game tonight.



awww, oh well, hope you feel better


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 13, 2010)

dont forget to download the vent client for tonight if you plan on using it.

Ventrilo - Download


----------



## JediJake (Jan 13, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> awww, oh well, hope you feel better




Yeah me too, I've turned the brightness down on my phone and am squiring at it through lidded eyes. It's been a while since I've had a migraine I forgot how much fun they where. 

Your right bout the armors DR. 

I think skipping this week is going to work out for the best, we can roleplay some in pbp. 

I'm going to try and go back to sleep now.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 13, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> Does this armor still have the bonus to Fort save as DR? Meaning the Vornskyr Mk II would have a +7 to Fort and 9 DR? And does that +5 to perception stack with Force Perception?
> 
> Ummm, can I add double my DEX, rather than STR, since I have Ataru?
> And I might want to start to think about picking up power attack now...



Yes, to all. And it's trple dex fourarms


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 13, 2010)

JediJake said:


> Yes, to all. And it's trple dex fourarms



well, double dex when 1 per lightsaber, like I normally have it so that I can be doing lightsaber defense constantly, without having to worry about taking a swift action to activate it.


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 13, 2010)

so now my HP is.....
(12+7)*3 for lvl 1 and (12+7)*3 for my next 3 levels, then +20 for hardened systems.

so like 134 hp + 30 shields that regen at.... 10 shields per round? or 15 now?

and as for damage....

we now have.. (3d8 + 2d10 burst +18)x2 = 46-124 per attack
i get 2 attacks pretty much free with my multiattack prof's so thats 92-248
i get triple attack currently at -4, thats 138-372
and thats just with the one big cannon. 

and i dont even know what my shoulder weapon is for DWM 
(unless we are relocating one of my existing weapons OR using my heavy blaster)

and if i understand this right my autofire is a 4x4 area cause you typed it as extra 2 squares RADIUS, thats a radius of 4 squares out from the point of impact. like 45 feet across? is my math right here?

now this is cool, and im not complaining, but i was perfectly happy with my autofire cannons i had, i just wanted a big single shot weapon, capable of matching most of my burst fire damage in a single attack. ergo, not capable of bursting, something that works just like the PHB blast cannon only larger. so like 8d12/whatever and a radius 2 blast or something. ironically a 8d12 weapon would actually do worse on-par damage than what you supplied. 26-114 with my current stats. 

im just trying to figure out why you keep leaning torward MANY small dice with multipliers versus many large dice without......
it seems to make damage way to complicated
if the damage potential of the single GIANT cannon is about par with the multiple attack/dice rolls of the smaller weapons.......whats wrong with that?

or maybe this would be the mysterious back weapon we spoke of...mwahaha 12d12 mwahaha or something equally vicious.

i just think we differ greatly on what I think is cool VS what YOU think is cool.

i dont want this to be perceived the wrong way. the damage potential of what i have now is WAY cool, and what you are increasing it too is even higher. but what im arguing is a point of flair. my character is a big guns, shoot first kinda guy. i want big giant splash damage weapons. CANNONS OFF A BATTLESHIP or the like. i have ended up with a massive minigun off a small starfighter, which very nice, has a much different flair on it than what ive been trying to go for.

the idea is howitzer VS vulcan cannons.
they both do massive damage, but in drastically different ways.
i want a howitzer with a big blast shot, not many little shots like a vulcan.

http://tneria01.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/howitzer-with-shell-in-flight.png
VS
http://www.defenseindustrydaily.com/images/ORD_M61A2_for_F-18_lg.jpg


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 13, 2010)

snakejawz said:


> so now my HP is.....
> (12+7)*3 for lvl 1 and (12+7)*3 for my next 3 levels, then +20 for hardened systems.
> 
> so like 134 hp + 30 shields that regen at.... 10 shields per round? or 15 now?



I think you made some mistakes with the math...


			
				JediJake said:
			
		

> Hp-Your class hp should be slightly higher I think, better reflecting your career choices. A heroic soldier would start at 3* his HD (d12) plus con number and at level two should get 1.5 HD(18) + con number. Scoundrels would get 12 at lvl 2 and nobles would get 9 hp. Make more sense?



Instead of your math, it should be: (3*12+24) for your first level and then 3*(1.5*12+24) for the next three levels, which works out as follows:
(36+24)+3*(18+24)
60+3*(42)
60+126
186 plus whatever your hardened systems gives you

The change was that rather than CON modifier, Jake said CON number.
BIG difference (though it does make a bit wary, why is he giving us all this extra HP and damage rules...)


----------



## JediJake (Jan 13, 2010)

snakejawz said:


> we now have.. (3d8 + 2d10 burst +18)x2 = 46-124 per attack
> i get 2 attacks pretty much free with my multiattack prof's so thats 92-248
> i get triple attack currently at -4, thats 138-372
> 
> ...



Yeah, your using your regular cannon, the 3d12 one on your shoulder as your "offhand" weapon.



> and if i understand this right my autofire is a 4x4 area cause you typed it as extra 2 squares RADIUS, thats a radius of 4 squares out from the point of impact. like 45 feet across? is my math right here?



Not quite, burst fire affects four squares when fired from a normal autofire weapon, this is a much larger version of the same, granting you two more squares of fire when you blanket an area with bolts. 6x6 area, that make more sense?




> im just trying to figure out why you keep leaning torward MANY small dice with multipliers versus many large dice without......
> it seems to make damage way to complicated
> if the damage potential of the single GIANT cannon is about par with the multiple attack/dice rolls of the smaller weapons.......whats wrong with that?



I guess my way of thinking is vastly different from what other people think, rolling a few small dice and then multiplying them makes more sense to me, especially in real life rolling situations. Which is what I'm trying to perfect this system for. Rolling twelve dice takes a looong time.


> i just think we differ greatly on what I think is cool VS what YOU think is cool.



Sorry, I've just been trying to assemble what I thought I understood you wanted in a way that would fit with the rest of the game. Also says the guy who had the devil punch me out in my own mind not two nights ago. 



> i dont want this to be perceived the wrong way. the damage potential of what i have now is WAY cool, and what you are increasing it too is even higher. but what im arguing is a point of flair. my character is a big guns, shoot first kinda guy. i want big giant splash damage weapons. CANNONS OFF A BATTLESHIP or the like. i have ended up with a massive minigun off a small starfighter, which very nice, has a much different flair on it than what ive been trying to go for.



I just haven't had the time since I laid down yesterday to post the horribleness that is the other weapons we talked about. Was going to post them in the game, but we all know how that turned out.


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 13, 2010)

ok so we are on the same page sorta.

i agree with your 'small dice with multiplier' approach for small precise weapons.
AKA Shardus's rifle
however, having a giant cannon and not hurling GOBS of dice at the table....well it kinda doesnt feel like such a big gun anymore.....
i know they are all "digital dice" but seriously, we all want that 20d6 fireball, don't we?

the whole point of a large weapon is the huge swath of damage difference between it's min and max damage. so the min damage should be lower than average, but the max should be well above average also. this keeps it balanced, but also provides that much higher crit value for those big booms. and of course lots of shrapnel and splash damage.

if the gun you gave me stats for is just my large arm cannon, then all is well, it's supposed to be rapid fire. but the 'other' things we spoke about are supposed to be big and bad and nasty. 

one last thing, Arkan and Jake

is it (3*12)+24 =60  OR  (12+24)*3 =108

big difference.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 13, 2010)

snakejawz said:


> however, having a giant cannon and not hurling GOBS of dice at the table....well it kinda doesnt feel like such a big gun anymore.....
> i know they are all "digital dice" but seriously, we all want that 20d6 fireball, don't we?



Well, if all you want is to roll a bunch of small dice, remove that x2 at the end and roll all of your damage dice twice. The effect is the exact same isnt it?



> if the gun you gave me stats for is just my large arm cannon, then all is well, it's supposed to be rapid fire. but the 'other' things we spoke about are supposed to be big and bad and nasty.



It will be if thats what makes you happy.



> is it (3*12)+24 =60 OR (12+24)*3 =108



First level is now 36+whole con, second warrior level is 18+whole con etc. Bigger difference.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 13, 2010)

JediJake said:


> First level is now 36+whole con, second warrior level is 18+whole con etc. Bigger difference.



Yeah, that's the first option.

Second option was adding in the con score BEFORE the x3 multiplier for the first hit die


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 14, 2010)

hey, whatever let's me soak more hits 

so Arkan's math of 186 it is.

and yes jake, i do enjoy this game quite a lot. i just thought i was being misunderstood.


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 19, 2010)

Guys, i spoke with Jake and Gabe about this,

i need the game to 'officially' start play at 7:30 instead of 7.
i need to have alittle bit of time to see my wife when i get home before i jump into playing. as it has been, ive been having to jump right on the computer when i get home and it has been causing problems.

i figured this wouldnt be a huge deal since we dont usually start any real RP until about 730 now. (we always talk for abit before game actually starts)

i still think login-time should stay 7pm, but official game start should be delayed.

i already spoke to jake about this or i wouldnt of posted it, so please give me your thoughts.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 19, 2010)

snakejawz said:


> Guys, i spoke with Jake and Gabe about this,
> 
> i need the game to 'officially' start play at 7:30 instead of 7.
> i need to have alittle bit of time to see my wife when i get home before i jump into playing. as it has been, ive been having to jump right on the computer when i get home and it has been causing problems.
> ...



Hey that's fine with me, I understand, but just as a heads-up, the game can't really end any later than it has been: ~midnight for you guys and 1:00 for me as I do I have work and classes the following morning.
Also, I am going to have to cut out for about fifteen minutes to a half-hour tonight around 9:15 (CST), but I will be back


----------



## JediJake (Jan 19, 2010)

*Hellweek*

The contents of your characters week has been next to horrific. Your time spent training with weapons and tactics to help you survive has been taxing your bodies to their breaking points and beyond. Nightly bacta treatments refresh your bodies while specialized helmets inside feed you information almost faster than your minds can handle it, making you fluent in Mando'ade and teaching you some of the legends of mandalorians past. 

In game language and since your now one man short, you can choose another trained skill for your character, feat and talent. I am also debating on giving you all your whole level to defense instead of only half, I addition to the numbers you already have. Feel free to ask if you have any questions.

On another note my normal desktop is dying to the point I can't even grab the stored images on my harddrivd and move them to the computer I've appropriated for tonights game. So we may just have to use our imaginations a little more tonight.

Also I downloaded the newest version of maptools and I think it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 20, 2010)

*Try to login*

the first five are the same, .129.50


----------



## JediJake (Jan 20, 2010)

*Frak*

Apparently this freaking vista pos cant see my computer from here so imma turn the firewall off and try once more


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 20, 2010)

hmmmm, is it just me or can noone get on to the server?
those numbers do not seem to be cooperating...

EDIT: Ninja'd by Jake


----------



## JediJake (Jan 20, 2010)

can someone else start a server and see if i can connect to them?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 20, 2010)

JediJake said:


> can someone else start a server and see if i can connect to them?



Sure, version b63, use the named server list
Jedijake's Saga Edition Game is the name
and the GM password is saga (all lowercase)


----------



## JediJake (Jan 20, 2010)

*The Ballad of Micheal MacArthur*

OK, so last night after the game I got on my phone and typed out a little fiction from the point of view of my d20 Modern Character in SnakeSean's game. This has absolutely nothing to do with our game, just felt like sharing.

[sblock]Entry One: My hand hurts but that's nuthin compared to this hole in my chest. I never saw them that did it. Just heard the screams. They came while we was asleep. My stead was torched first but that ain't no excuse. Those folks depended on me to protect 'em. Last sounds I heard fore that burning crossbar fell on me was the howls o' them raiders and the screams of my wife and boy . When I came to it was over... for them anyhow.
I woke there was a cross starin me rite inna face. I reached out to touch it, felt like the only thing real in the world. It burned my hand. Turns out the cross wassa parta an old wrought iron box. Fell right outa the sky or the ceilin or sumthin. Anyhow the pain in my hand brought me round to the fact I was the only one left breathing. 
Took stock what's lefta Los Paridiso. Ain't much. This was a good town, fulla good folk, all gone. Near on three hunnerd people dead and worse. They done things to them that died fore they killed em. Terrible things. I accounted for almost everybodies parts, cept for a few I'm sure burned quick. They was lucky. Looks like my boy died fightin, fer his ma. Seems they escaped the fire to get it worse. Once my woman seed that it was hopeless she took our gun and shot our Caleb in the back, then herrself. Strong girl, my desert Rose. Made it quick. Most the others weren't so lucky. Took me a few days to bury them I could find in one grave and send them home to the lords embrace. 

The guilty never left any tracks, no dead but mine, no sign of hide nor hair. Got no notion o numbers or even what hit us. I'm fair certain they wasn't men though. No man could do the things I saw. Leastwise I prey they weren't men. Took some time to russle, gather gear but I don't want to stay in thos place longer than I gotta. Ain't my home no more. Gives me an uncomfortableness. Most everthing I owned was burned in the fire, cept the dirty smallclothes on my back. By some miracle my shed was untouched. Held my ranging gear and some other ends I'd need, most importantly my chopper I had modded for drivin the desert and some gas. Searched around the wreckage an' found a few other bits. Somma my pardners handcuffs, bit of ammo, a piece, some tape and other useful things. They ain't gonna need em anyhow. Makes me wonder what them that did this was after, they just seemed to enjoy the murderin and all, and not take anything of use... Don't make no sense.
All that was left was to gander at what was in that box from the heavens. Guess I had been avoiden it, but my hand was tellin me I couldn't ignore it. Strange box, few feet long and and two deep made out of iron with shiny bright crosses adorned. Wudnt even locked. Inside and on top there was a strange bible. I knew it was a bible from the big cross on the front, but it had parts of the good book I ain't never heard of, and symbols I can't begin to understand. It's huge as you can plainly tell, as yer readin in it what I wrote. Anyhow underneath the good book was a preachers getup, good boots and a big leather coat all on black and strange enough looks like it was fitted for me. Underneath them clothes was a treasure. Pair of big pretty revolvers, funny lookin gunbelt and the biggest damn shotgun I ever did see. All black and silver filligree with crosses on the handles.I cleaned myself up and put the stuff on, no use wastin. 

Entry Two: Been a long week, slow walkin my bike. Paradiso weren't close to nuthin and I haven't wanted to run into the things that took everthing important but the Lord from me, by soundin my engine. My hurts are healin quick, practically overnight, cept for this hand..anyhow always seem to find clear water too, though I don't know the land. Blessing from on high maybe? Ain't gonna look a gift horse in the jaw though. 
Had a chance to read more in this book, seems it ain't all bible as you can clearly tell. Reading some of Merrian Grim's words and either he's flat nuts or I'mma headed that way, cause what he's sayin is making perfect sense. Vampires, wherewolves, ghosts, and deamons? All real? And real specific ways to killem all? Seems a little much, but hell, at this point I'll take anything to get my mind off the Burning.

Entry Three: Grim's last entry was a plea for somebody strong to take up where he left off. Seems he was crippled fighting something nasty. Saved a lotta folk, but he couldn't handle the work no more. That was dated two hundred years ago. He said this came to him when something bad was sinking it's fangs into gods work. He took up gods orders, I'm going to too. Sons of bitches ain't gonna know what hit'em. 
Been reading the parts of the good book I never seen before and staring at that I can't make out til they start makin sense. Seems not all magic is witchcraft. A man with a powerful will and a good heart can make use of these works in the name of god almighty. Which comforts me in this valley of death, cause ain't no man got a will stronger than mine. 
I'm coming up on my first town. Should reach it by nightfall. Find more about these things that took what I love, and figure on how to pay em in kind, old testament style. 

Entry Three: While I tried my hand at preaching the good word, and learning what I could about the attack, seems like his guiding hand is always in motion. Came to find an odd pair, a rad mutey looks like a cross between a mountain lion and a woman, don't know many cats spit acid though. Seems gentle and kind though, eyes far more human than her companion. Calls himself Jack, my lawman instincts screaming at me that this boy was trouble, Sgt stripes and power armor, covered in guns. They both seem to relish in violence a little more than I generally care for, but after a few drinks it turns out we where looking for the same things. Some dark tide on the horizon. Best get some sleep.

Entry Four: I'm in a giant metal box stuffed with unperishable food, surrounded by men that feel wrong in a way that defies description. We rolled into this town morning time, found a Padre Carlos who seems of a like mind to myself, protect your flock at any cost. He and others made us aware that the mercs surrounding and "protecting" this town sometimes take people. Somehow I got roped into sneaking in at night while Carlos sets up some kind of distraction. We almost get caught because of my clumsiness, but the catwoman is able to hide us in this box. Making ready to move. May god have mercy on their souls. 

Entry Five: Seems there are more to these mercenaries than poor manners and bad breath. They might be the ones that razed Los Paradiso to the ground. We violently uncovered a map and blasted our way out with a few prisoners in tow. Seems like these men are possesed of something Dark. I'm going to try and get it out of them.....It worked! I'm not sure whether to be giddy or scared out of my wits, after I performed the rite just like it said, some kind of foul blackness poured out of this man's eyes and ears, he vomited it up and all manner of other unsavory ways did it flow. He's alive, but ain't wakin up. We are heading back to Jack's army buddies, maybe they can help. They pay money for this intel, seems like I'll save a few lives after all. Maybe I can do this work. I know I can. 

Entry Six: Seems a fellow named Cletus, what a name for a spook, wants us to investigate this uncovered research bunker held by these possessed mercs. I signed up to get a better shot at whatever is turning these wheels. Once we got there and cleared out armed hostiles, only saving one, and found what we where lookin fer. Big high tech gun attached to a funny suitcase and bolted to a nice military truck. We gather all our gear and prisoner secured and files stowed when we noticed an enemy convoy kicking up dust right for us. We slug it out with this new fangled turret and realize it works like a charm. I really don't want to be on the recieving end o this barrel. Jack seems a little too girlishly gleeful when he pulls the trigger and ends half a dozen men's lives. I fear I'll become more like him should I continue to kill. I pray it isn't so. 

Entry Seven: I do a little research on the stuff I pulled out of the poor souls in the lockup. These scientists got no clue what it is, and frankly neither do I, despite the magic(still feels strange to say) I've laid on the liquid. Seems to hurt whatever it gets inside, but I figured a way to get it out. Problem is I don't know what happens when it's in. I'm gonna take the necessary precautions, and do something foolhardy. I pray I can resist as Jesus did the devil on the mount, and learn something of our enemy in the process. 

Entry Eight: I wept tears of blood and evil and only now do I begin to understand. This...experiance with pure evil has left me in awe. I fought with Cambion or Deamos or Damien or any of a thousand other names a simple man would call Antichrist. We fought in the landscape of my mind while he ravaged my body. Is it this way for the others so enthralled? After a game of twenty questions with Satans little boy I understood little more than I had when I started only that the stakes where much larger than I had anticipated. Once diplomacy ran thin I cast the Antichrist from my very soul...but not without incident. I channeled the very light of the lord through my silver cross, but not before he could maim me in his attempt to darken the lords light. He was banished as I knew he would be, to return to his evil work. But he knows I'm coming for him. And that we will stop him. 
This new stigmata is a dark reflection of the fresh scar on my other hand, the claw marks it left on my flesh have yet to close, and continue to seep despite my efforts at healing. In my darkness I learned that the lord is always with me, and found strength in that. While my body recovered the True Names of the weapons I've weilded where revealed to me, beginning to unlock their true potential. Seems I'll need the help, as a mangled convoy just brought word of heavy enemy forces bearing down on another defenseless town. Thankfully I won't have to try and stop them alone. Col. Saunders is sendin a small battle group to thwart their efforts. With god as my witness I will not let another suffer if I can stop it. Leastways I want to look myself in the mirror and ignore the darkness in my own eyes. [/sblock]


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Jan 26, 2010)

*I'm sorry*

Apparently the flu vaccine doesn't work as well as it is supposed to, or I am dying a slow death.
I really doubt that I'll be able to make the game this evening as I have any strength and have been ill for the past few days (great way to start the semester).   Sorry about letting you know so late, I was hoping that I would begin to feel better, but I figure it is better that I rest up so I can try to go back to class ASAP.   With any luck, I'll be better in a couple of days and I'll be able to make it next week.  Once again sorry.


----------



## JediJake (Jan 26, 2010)

It's  completely understandable. Seems gabes computer is on the frits and I'm stuck in the butt end of no and where. Doesn't look like I'll get home til round sevenish. It really sucks that your sick man, I'm sending you some good vibes from this direction. Get good soon.


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 27, 2010)

Gabe is supposed to toss his system together or borrow his borther-in-law's pc for the night, and im sitting here waiting.

are we still good tonight?


----------



## snakejawz (Jan 27, 2010)

JediJake said:


> OK, so last night after the game I got on my phone and typed out a little fiction from the point of view of my d20 Modern Character in SnakeSean's game. This has absolutely nothing to do with our game, just felt like sharing.




very very good jake, typed from the view of a simple man coming to grips with his world. i really like your views on Gabe's character and the 'darkness' looming. great RP.


----------



## JediJake (Feb 3, 2010)

Ms. Sean just called me and told me mister Sean jaws was going to be thirty late. This is fine as I'm stuck doing a few things late myself. So eightish gentlmen. Someone else is going to need to run the server again with my thanks.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Feb 3, 2010)

JediJake said:


> Ms. Sean just called me and told me mister Sean jaws was going to be thirty late. This is fine as I'm stuck doing a few things late myself. So eightish gentlmen. Someone else is going to need to run the server again with my thanks.




Yeah, I should be able to host the server once again.
And I no longer feel like I got hit with the viral equivalent of a freight train. Yay!


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Feb 3, 2010)

same info as last time:
RPTools.net Alias: JediJake's Saga Edition Game
and the GM password is that same as it was before Jake


----------



## snakejawz (Feb 3, 2010)

also i now am capable of hosting the server.
had to enabled UPnP on my router.


----------



## JediJake (Feb 3, 2010)

Our heroes the Dyre Wolves have vanquished the alchemically enhanced rancor monstrosity. Proving to the galaxy that they are men to be reckoned with. As the smoke clears and the dust settles Deckard Khairne turns to his champions and speaks into their comm channels. "since I put your lives on the line I'll let you decide the fate of our now deposed ruler. I think he was just doing what he thought was right. But his fate I leave to your hands."


----------



## JediJake (Feb 5, 2010)

Mandalore the Patient stands in the bloodied sands before you and removes his helmet. Beneath the metal is a young mans face untouched by sun or time, grim as he places the Mandalores helmet in Deckards hands. "I have been named and proven to be without honor. I request to rejoin the mandalorian people and regain my life."


----------



## kewlg1987 (Feb 5, 2010)

Glowering Shardus speaks directly at the Hu'tuun without speaking to him as appropriate for such a pathetically disgraced creature.
"Such a cowardly pawn of the Sith has no place amongst our people. Let him go out to find his honor elsewhere and not return until he finds it. He is not worthy to rejoin Mando'ad until he does nor to cast his shadow within our sight. Should I see him before then, his life will be forfeit. I SAY EXILE, for even his his blood is not worth spilling"!


----------



## snakejawz (Feb 5, 2010)

Exile would be a fitting punishment for a traitor, but i don't believe it is for this man.
Removing him from our society would only give our enemies an ally.
It is obvious, the preservation of our way of life has guided his action, but the Sith have corrupted his decision. Let him stay and server Mandalore for the better and hopefully learn honor and courage from this decision. Without protecting each other, we have no honor of our own.


----------



## JediJake (Feb 6, 2010)

"I had expected your positions to be reversed, Shardus silent slayer if men who's skills have been for rent and Kendosii from whom the Sith have taken so much. When I hear what our Jedi freind has to say on the matter I will weigh your words and make my decision." Deckard rumbles.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with Verda, he ought to be allowed to stay here and rejoin the mandalorian people and allow him to attempt to redeem himself in the eyes of his people.   Everyone should get a second chance.


----------



## JediJake (Feb 6, 2010)

"That settles it then." Deckard nods as he places the new helmet on.  "and a wise decision. Brannock Serk you can regain your honor by fighting for your new people. Report for duty in my advisory squad immediately."  

He turns to the approaching Pyrus and points with his blade, "and now for the part I like the least." he sheathes his sword. "Pyrus you have 2 hours to account for all of your men and leave Mandalorian space before my people open fire for your invasion."


----------



## JediJake (Feb 6, 2010)

"So be it." Pyrus smolders, "According to your words of honor we will leave peacefully. However in one standard galactic day you will be at war with the Sith." 

Dckard smiles "wouldn't want it any other way."


----------



## JediJake (Feb 6, 2010)

Deckard turns to you. "Escort master Pyrus to his ship and see that no harm befalls him."


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Feb 7, 2010)

Arkan grins triumphantly at Deckard and Pyrus and responds "It would be our pleasure", then turns to Pyrus and silently motions to the way out of the arena


----------



## kewlg1987 (Feb 8, 2010)

Before turning to follow Shardus hooks a hand onto the front of Brannock's armor pulls him forward until they are face to face. Then he growled an indictment: 

"I don't forgive, and I surely don't forget. I will obey my Mandalore, but I will not be kind to you Hu'tuun. Pray that you find your redemption quickly, I won't be so lenient next time." 

Then with a low snarl Shardus shoved the coward away and rejoined his companions.


----------



## JediJake (Feb 8, 2010)

Brannock speaks towards shardus' striding form, "I hope you are right. For I would not want you as a foe..."

Moments later you hear Pyrus give the order for his men to depart. "general evac order sixty six." He then turns to you with what seems to be sorrow in his eyes. "I truly did not desire war with your people. The combined might of the Sith and Mando'ade would bring a swift end to the destruction on the event horizen. You have allies among the sith..myself, Nax..."


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Feb 8, 2010)

"What?!? What do you mean by that comment?   Nax would never submit to the will of the Sith, never!" Arkan angrily exclaims upon hearing Pyrus's mention of Nax.   "I refuse to believe your accusation unless I have proof of it myself, and I hear it right from his mouth that he has turned.   Now get the hell off of this planet!"


----------



## JediJake (Feb 9, 2010)

"Such rage...Are you so certain he is so incorruptible? You seem so close to the edge yourself. But if it's proof you require i shall have him meet us at my shuttle. I'm sure you have much to discuss." He pulls out a communicator and speaks "Lord Naxxus accompany my shuttle."


----------



## kewlg1987 (Feb 10, 2010)

Shardus reached up and set a hand on arkan's metal shoulder

"Soon my friend we will be vindicated. For now don't give him the pleasure of losing your composure at _HIS_ behest. We know our hearts better than he could know his own. Nax would never turn on us, and no amount of his goading will change that."


----------



## JediJake (Feb 10, 2010)

*Betrayel*

Lord Pyrus looks on your conversations, "Goading? I'm merely trying to explain to you that we are far from wholly evil as your holovids would paint us. In fact I will have Darth Naxxus elaborate." As he says it two ships touch down on the space port that you have led Pyrus to. 

The loading planks on the larger ship expel several squads of soldiers in the iconic white. The smaller ship expels a single wide figure clad in black. "You have much to speak on. I shall leave you to it." Pyrus gives a short bow and departs in his ship.


----------



## JediJake (Feb 10, 2010)

Can someone start the server please?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Feb 10, 2010)

JediJake said:


> Can someone start the server please?



sorry, same info as before, thought you might have gotten you stuff working
its up though


----------



## JediJake (Feb 10, 2010)

erm whats the password again?
Sorry about the tardiness, was looking on page twenty for a reply.


----------



## JediJake (Feb 17, 2010)

Query: Do you meatbags still desire to participate without your weaponized and far less squishy freind? You are massively out gunned and your numbers have dwindled. What I'm saying is that there would only be the three of us tonight.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Feb 17, 2010)

Considering that the party is only at 66% capacity, and I have a feeling that Shardus is gonna be a touch busy with all that hacking and what not, I'm all for delaying for a week so that Tin Can may join us in our "festivities".


----------



## JediJake (Feb 17, 2010)

Hunh, seems Sean is ok with killing his game, but he really wants to play in mine, and have me run it. And he has thin skin. So sad.


----------



## snakejawz (Feb 17, 2010)

well good news guys, i have a reprieve from the wife to play tonight, i might have to fight her off my sexy self with a stick, but i will be able to play.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Feb 17, 2010)

sooo...
everybody will be here tonight?


----------



## JediJake (Feb 17, 2010)

Also, if someone could start a server that would be great...yeah....thanks.

Also yes arkan.


----------



## snakejawz (Feb 17, 2010)

and remember the cover sheet for those TPS reports...


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Feb 17, 2010)

*sigh*
It's up


----------



## JediJake (Feb 19, 2010)

*The Truth*

So...Re-Crunching the numbers I really have no idea how you guys are going to pull a win out of this fight. Should be an interesting game next session.


----------



## JediJake (Feb 21, 2010)

*Holy Crapola*

I've been researching some guns for fun and I figured I should share what could be the perfect freaking weapon for our resident powered armored super soldier for mondays game. My little guns fire the HE .410 rounds but I think it would be hilarious for Jack to weild its ginormous 32+ round bigass brother. Just watch [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn02le8e0nQ"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn02le8e0nQ[/ame] or some hellhound rounds for our rapid grenade launchers [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX-99a1JCc4"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=aX-99a1JCc4[/ame] or perhaps Jack could swing one of these insane suckers around, since its only 50 pounds, add a stock and trigger and he is in business! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f9FHKQdLzA"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=8f9FHKQdLzA[/ame]


----------



## JediJake (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm running a bit late but I don't think I'll be extremely late. I'll update with a time when I get closer to the house.


----------



## snakejawz (Feb 24, 2010)

well, sitting here waiting.

:EDIT: Jake-O just called me, he's been held up and game will start at 8:30 instead.


----------



## snakejawz (Feb 24, 2010)

do we just wanna start the server without him?


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Feb 24, 2010)

server's up if you just want to chill there


----------



## JediJake (Feb 24, 2010)

Urgh maybe even later.


----------



## JediJake (Feb 24, 2010)

Urgh maybe even later. Obviously.


----------



## JediJake (Mar 2, 2010)

*Lords of Terror*

Gabriel's Anti Paladin; www.myth-weavers.com/sheetview.php?sheetid=189376 You get to pick your spells, auras, invocations, and skills, but other than that your Orc Unholy Warrior has an affinity for undead, and great skill with a long blade. 

If Sean and Devil could tell me what kind of character they want to play I could help cook up something hilarios like Gabe's character.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Mar 3, 2010)

Just an FYI for tonight, I won't be able to stay online as long as usual, because I have an exam both tomorrow and Thursday.   I should be fine for until around ten or so, but then I'll need to leave.


----------



## JediJake (Mar 3, 2010)

Thats cool, we will probably have just the one fight and then a quick escape scene. I'd like to get started at 7:30 sharp so we can finish everything. Please forgive my inability to make a map.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Mar 3, 2010)

Server's Up


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Mar 4, 2010)

yay, I finally have average intelligence!


----------



## JediJake (Mar 6, 2010)

ffanxii4ever said:


> yay, I finally have average intelligence!



And what about your character? *rimshot*


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Mar 10, 2010)

My apologies if I am a couple of minutes late tonight


----------



## snakejawz (Mar 10, 2010)

looks like we all will be, me and jake are delayed till about 8pm CST.

go ahead and start the server when you are ready.


----------



## JediJake (Mar 10, 2010)

*I'm ready.*

Whenever.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Mar 16, 2010)

*Sorry*

Sorry about this, but I won't be able to get online until shortly after 8 pm CST, as I have a frat meeting I can't miss.


----------



## JediJake (Mar 16, 2010)

*Hiatus*

Well I'm not sure how to say this so I'm just going to say it. Wit all the schedule changes and work and all the other bits to life. I think we ought to take a semi short hiatus. I'm suggesting a few month break so that our schedules can be re worked, I can figure out which job I want to court and other life decisions. I would like to continue playing. But I haven't been able to give it a whole lot of consideration lately and that should change. In a month or two we can revisit the game and maybe grab some new blood. And in addition I need to cancel tonights game. Good luck at the meet.


----------



## ffanxii4ever (Mar 16, 2010)

JediJake said:


> Well I'm not sure how to say this so I'm just going to say it. Wit all the schedule changes and work and all the other bits to life. I think we ought to take a semi short hiatus. I'm suggesting a few month break so that our schedules can be re worked, I can figure out which job I want to court and other life decisions. I would like to continue playing. But I haven't been able to give it a whole lot of consideration lately and that should change. In a month or two we can revisit the game and maybe grab some new blood. And in addition I need to cancel tonights game. Good luck at the meet.




Awww... oh well, can't say I didn't see this coming

Well best of luck and all that jazz, and hopefully talk to you all in a couple of months


----------

